# Unigine Heaven 4.0 Benchmark Scores Part 2



## MrGenius (May 1, 2016)

****PRESS F12 for SCREENSHOT - *Please attach a screen capture of your results for score verification.***


Spoiler: Where's my screenshot saved?



C:\Users\User Name\Heaven\screenshots





Spoiler: How do I view and/or upload the screenshot, it's a .tga file?



Convert the .tga to .jpg. Google it.


***Your submission will not be added if you fail to follow the rules stated below.***

1.) Benchmark setup:

*Language:* *English
Preset: Custom
API:* *DirectX 11 
Quality:* *Ultra
Tessellation:* *Extreme
Stereo 3D:* *Disabled
Multi-monitor: Disabled
Anti-aliasing:* *x8
Full Screen:* *On or Off (box checked or unchecked)
Resolution:* *2560x1440 or* *1920x1080 or* *1680x1050* *(full screen or windowed 2560x1440 or 1920x1080 or 1680x1050 are allowed)*

2.) Sound *ON* (sound disabled in the benchmark *is not* allowed)
3.) Integrated/onboard graphics scores, and/or the usage of software such as Lucid Virtu/XLR8/Hydra, *are not* allowed (iGPU otherwise enabled *is* allowed)
4.) Tessellation settings on AMD cards *not bypassed* in CCC/Crimson/ReLive/Adrenalin (AMD optimized tessellation, shader cache, and surface format optimization *are *allowed*)
5.) Texture filtering set to *standard *(performance texture filtering *is not* allowed**)
6.) HBCC Memory Segment set to *disabled****
7.) *You must also provide correct GPU and CPU clocks* (CPU-Z & GPU-Z proof *is* *not* required, but providing such proof is not discouraged)
8.) Screenshots showing the number of GPUs as x2/x3/x4 are considered Multi GPU (whether they are or aren't)
9.) *Must Be a Full Screenshot from within Heaven with the sound tab and upper right corner info shown to be valid (See bottom of post) *Here's why.
10.) The only allowed "tweak" is overclocking. *Absolutely no driver tweaks (other than stated above) or operating system tweaks are permitted*
*Because AMD optimized tessellation, shader cache, and surface format optimization are the default settings, and none of them have a significant impact on scores.
**Because that would be considered a driver tweak, and it can have a significant impact on scores.
***Because that's the default setting, enabling it would be considered a driver tweak, and it might  have a significant impact on scores.

It will ensure that we have consistent results.


***Scores**

Single GPU 2560x1440*


#CPUFrequencyGPUGPU ClocksScoreUser Name1.)i7-7700K4.8GHzTitan RTX1995/19503377SpartanM072.)R7 17003.9GHzRTX 2080 Ti2145/19683303Kawarius3.)i7-3770K4.5GHzRTX 2080 Ti2085/19503250SpartanM074.)i7-8700K5.3GHzRTX 2080 Ti2145/19733241AnomalouS5.)i7-8700K4.3GHzRTX 2080 Ti2055/20003219omarmargi6.)i7-8700K4.9GHzRTX 2080 Ti1489/19373179trog1007.)i9-9900K5.0GHzRTX 2080 Ti1450/17753096Hockster8.)i7-8700K5.0GHzGTX 1080 Ti2190/15862759Enterprise249.)R7 2700X3.9GHzRTX 2080 Ti2100/19002742pedwards10.)R7 1800X4.2GHzGTX 1080 Ti2101/15522616infrared



Spoiler: Sub Top 10 Single GPU 2560x1440 Scores



*Single GPU 2560x1440*


CPUFrequencyGPUGPU ClocksScoreUser Namei7-8086K5.0GHzGTX 1080 Ti1748/15012536Knoxx29i7-87004.3GHzGTX 1080 Ti1924/14512390esctab1982i7-3770K5.3GHzRX Vega 641653/11901638MrGeniusi5-3570K5.0GHzRX Vega 641653/11901635MrGeniusR5 26003.9GHzRX Vega 561520/8801400ArbitraryAffectionXeon E5-1680 v24.3GHzGTX Titan X1178/17531394agent_x007Xeon E5-1680 v24.3GHzR9 Fury X1050/5001103agent_x007Xeon E5-1680 v24.3GHzGTX Titan Black1058/1750965agent_x007R5 14003.8GHzRX 5701406/2000811ArbitraryAffectionXeon E5-1680 v24.3GHzGTX 580772/1002427agent_x007



*Multi GPU 2560x1440*


#CPUFrequencyGPUGPU Clocks# of GPUsScoreUser Name1.)i7-7700K4.2GHzRTX 2080 Ti2070/201725598mandelore

*Single GPU 1920x1080*


#CPUFrequencyGPUGPU ClocksScoreUser Name1.)i7-8700K5.3GHzRTX 2080 Ti2130/20005177AnomalouS2.)i7-8700K5.0GHzRTX 2080 Ti1802/19374944trog1003.)i7-8700K4.3GHzRTX 2080 Ti2055/20004926omarmargi4.)i7-8700K5.3GHzGTX 1080 Ti2177/15864441Enterprise245.)i7-8700K5.1GHzGTX 1080 Ti2164/15734439mouacyk6.)i7-6700K4.8GHzTitan X (Pascal)2088/14494397thesmokingman7.)R7 2700X3.9GHzRTX 2080 Ti2100/19004273pedwards8.)i7-6900K4.3GHzTitan X (Pascal)2100/15014273Graham9.)i7-5960X4.5GHzTitan X (Pascal)2126/14014261Robert brace10.)i7-7740X5.2GHzGTX 1080 Ti2152/15474261Frito11



Spoiler: Sub Top 10 Single GPU 1920x1080 Scores



*Single GPU 1920x1080*


CPUFrequencyGPUGPU ClocksScoreUser Namei7-6700K4.2GHzGTX 1080 Ti2088/15784194djxinatori7-4790K4.6GHzGTX 1080 Ti2101/15064129GoldenPPi7-8700K5.0GHzGTX 1080 Ti2062/15694089SceneZxi7-4790K4.6GHzGTX 1080 Ti2025/14984073aethertechi7-8086K5.0GHzGTX 1080 Ti2126/15394072Knoxx29i7-5960X4.3GHzGTX 1080 Ti2062/14634055The Packi7-6700K4.0GHzGTX 1080 Ti2075/15254048Frito11i5-8600K4.8GHzGTX 1080 Ti1962/15424038FreedomEclipseR7 1800X4.2GHzGTX 1080 Ti2088/16254031infraredi5-8600K4.9GHzGTX 1080 Ti2075/15254010XurHeroi7-6700K4.6GHzGTX 1080 Ti2025/14253981Rennstalli7-7700K4.5GHzGTX 1080 Ti2050/15103980mdbrotha03i7-7740X4.7GHzGTX 1080 Ti1735/14453977GatekeeperZAi7-6800K4.4GHzGTX 1080 Ti2025/14883962therealmeepi7-980X4.7GHzGTX 1080 Ti2037/15263958Tomgangi7-6850K4.4GHzGTX 1080 Ti2062/14073955erixxi7-6700K4.6GHzGTX 1080 Ti1974/13763862RealNeili7-2600K4.8GHzGTX 1080 Ti2050/14933862MERCURYi7-8700K5.1GHzGTX 1080 Ti1999/13763766FroDoggi7-6800K3.9GHzGTX 1080 Ti1962/14263748therealmeepi7-7700K4.2GHzGTX 1080 Ti1961/13763655MM86i7-7700K4.5GHzGTX 1080 Ti1911/13763537Hullenderi7-4770K3.5GHzGTX 1080 Ti1860/13773506Scorpiusi7-6700K4.2GHzGTX 1080 Ti1911/13763368MetaMikei5-6600K4.6GHzGTX 10802138/14593246moe1903i7-6950X4.4GHzGTX 10802076/14153226EarthDogi7-7700K5.0GHzGTX 10802138/15003192AndrewWybFX-83504.7GHzGTX 1080 Ti1949/13763161drjmzi7-8700K4.8GHzGTX 10802100/15003146Vayra86i7-7700K4.6GHzGTX 10802138/13773124AlienChickeni5-6600K4.4GHzGTX 10802100/13773121Torcanoi7-7700K4.5GHzGTX 10802114/13773113mdbrotha03i7-4790K4.5GHzGTX 10802100/13763099ThrDevi7-8700K5.1GHzGTX 10802101/13773095Knoxx29i7-6700K4.5GHzGTX 10802100/13253070supatundai7-4770K4.7GHzGTX 10801960/18603047D007i7-4770K3.5GHzGTX 10802075/13633042ddreesi7-4790K4.6GHzRTX 20702100/17503018Gregory Hartleyi7-8700K4.9GHzGTX 10802062/13013015Mr.KTi7-6800K4.0GHzGTX 10802000/13893005cpkaiXeon X56504.4GHzGTX 10802100/13502992EpicGrogi7-7700K4.9GHzGTX 10702126/22522992Karrigallui7-4790K4.6GHzGTX 10801999/13592972TkBahai5-3570K4.4GHzGTX 10802088/13752963Vayra86i7-6700K4.7GHzGTX 10802075/12762955Hocksteri7-5960X4.8GHzGTX Titan X1549/21252944vmanuelgmi5-46703.4GHzGTX 10802088/13382918Roddeyi7-4770K3.5GHzGTX 10802050/13512916ckennowi7-4960X4.5GHzGTX 10801974/13762889agent_x007i7-4930K3.4GHzGTX 980 Ti1607/21532877ciclitoi7-5960X5.0GHzGTX Titan X1528/20552873MydogXeon E5-2699 V33.6GHzGTX 10801934/12512868erekPentium G32584.6GHzGTX 980 Ti1527/22012862Xevipiui7-6700K4.0GHzGTX 10801974/12512844Rungsted93i7-6850K4.4GHzGTX 10702176/24502793The Packi7-2600K4.4GHzGTX 980 Ti1506/20032777SetsunaFZeroi7-3770K4.4GHzGTX 10702126/23962771watloki5-84002.8GHzGTX 10802100/12512740qazishehryarR7 17002.7GHzGTX 10801823/12512740grunt_408i7-4790K4.6GHzGTX 980 Ti1550/20282738MurTELi7-3930K4.4GHzGTX 980 Ti1551/20732735the54thvoidi5-4690K4.6GHzGTX 980 Ti1520/21032727Tommy_Herei5-4670K3.4GHzGTX 980 Ti1489/21602708neatfeatguyi7-7700K5.1GHzGTX 10702063/23062704EarthDogi7-4790K4.7GHzGTX 980 Ti1550/20032703jidonsui7-6700K4.0GHzGTX 980 Ti????/20282680codelioni7-5820K4.5GHzGTX 980 Ti1522/19752676mark-benneyi5-65003.6GHzGTX 10801911/12512675jpwarmani7-5820K4.6GHzGTX 980 Ti1494/20532671MikjoAXeon E5-16504.7GHzGTX 980 Ti1513/19502662johnspacki5-6600K4.4GHzGTX 980 Ti1417/20802658oiyoushlaagi7-4790K4.4GHzGTX 980 Ti1535/20002656Protokillei7-4790K4.0GHzGTX 980 Ti1481/20412635Christothebi7-3960X5.0GHzGTX 980 Ti1506/20032632Ferrum Masteri7-4770K3.5GHzGTX 980 Ti1458/20652630QuestForQuesoi7-3960X4.9GHzGTX Titan X1472/19202622PP Mguirei7-4770K4.6GHzGTX 980 Ti1468/20232618deybdeybdeybi5-4690K4.7GHzGTX 980 Ti1477/20002616Aarknoi7-4790K4.8GHzGTX 980 Ti1404/20302616uplink777i7-4770K3.5GHzGTX 980 Ti????/20032613KiLLRiDEi7-4770K4.6GHzGTX Titan X1432/19282610Drui7-4770K4.7GHzGTX 980 Ti1473/18802601TheHunteri7-4790K4.8GHzGTX 980 Ti1501/18532587uplink777i5-4690K4.4GHzGTX 980 Ti1340/20032585FeedbackHDi7-9504.2GHzGTX 980 Ti1513/20002585ZemZimZalibeni5-3570K3.8GHzGTX 10801936/11292582arni-gxi7-4770K4.4GHzGTX 980 Ti1507/18052580HammerONi7-6700K4.0GHzGTX 980 Ti1438/16532577dmbarisi7-6700K4.0GHzGTX 980 Ti1341/20032573DannyDemi7-5820K3.3GHzGTX 980 Ti1467/19932572ZyCoi7-3770K3.9GHzGTX 980 Ti1504/20022569vipergtxi7-4790K4.9GHzGTX Titan X1390/18512564xorbei7-9504.0GHzGTX 980 Ti1514/21532560Wonderi5-3570K3.8GHzGTX Titan X1460/20002553NecrosNightfalli5-4690K3.5GHzGTX 980 Ti1661/19212553Wester71i7-37703.4GHzGTX 980 Ti1477/18362553Tucoi7-4790K4.0GHzGTX 980 Ti1356/18532552DidierDisci5-2500K4.4GHzGTX Titan X1360/20002544Am*i7-4790K4.0GHzGTX 980 Ti1353/19532535Vilmari7-3770K5.3GHzRX Vega 641661/11592532MrGeniusi7-4790K4.6GHzGTX 980 Ti1467/18012524FYFI13i7-5820K3.3GHzGTX Titan X1592/20032523Chatelikei7-4970K4.7GHzGTX Titan X1400/20002519PartyPrashi5-65003.2GHzGTX 10702164/23972508Master Cole X2i7-4930K4.3GHzGTX Titan X1413/19512508DinaAngeli7-6700K4.0GHzGTX 980 Ti1262/17532503Machinematrixi7-6700K4.7GHzGTX 980 Ti1642/20032500TollerGamesi7-3930K4.1GHzGTX 10702050/22502499BarbaricSouli5-7600K5.0GHzGTX 10702038/22252498adonarasi7-2600K4.8GHzGTX 980 Ti1477/19782493MERCURYi7-4770K3.5GHzGTX 980 Ti1225/18002471KiLLRiDEi5-3570K5.0GHzRX Vega 641647/11902467MrGeniusFX-83504.0GHzGTX 980 Ti1331/20032452Furneyi7-4770K4.3GHzGTX 980 Ti1651/17532450SotoDojoi7-980X4.0GHzGTX 10701987/23112449shadowboy813i5-65003.2GHzGTX 10702088/21652443flicfi7-6700K4.0GHzGTX 980 Ti1392/17532419stefanelsi7-4770K3.5GhzGTX 980 Ti1317/18002417HCGxKaLiBeRi5-46903.5GHzGTX 980 Ti1241/13422415Semper HazeXeon E5-2667 V33.0GHzGTX 980 Ti1430/17522414kkarabR5 16003.8GHzGTX 10702037/20002407Hardii7-5960X4.5GHzGTX 10701784/20022391philli7-5820K4.2GHzGTX Titan X1241/17532383Tanner Heltoni5-34503.5GHzGTX 980 Ti1241/18002381kal-bertR7 1700X3.8GHzGTX 10701951/20022359Reluctant GeneralFX-83704.3GHzGTX 980 Ti~1420/17772357Lazermonkeyi7-4820K3.7GHzGTX 980 Ti1385/18052345Jaffakeiki7-4790K4.0GHzGTX 980 Ti1241/13422285BadgerBaiteri7-6700K4.0GHzGTX 980 Ti1493/17532283Vinvinciblei7-4790K4.4GHzRX Vega 641630/9452278INSTG8RXeon E5-1680 v24.3GHzGTX Titan X1178/17532227agent_x007i7-4770K3.5GHzGTX 980 Ti1493 /17532209stealth83i5-4690K3.5GHzGTX 980 Ti1290/17532203kotogR5 26003.9GHzRX Vega 561520/8802178ArbitraryAffectionR5 26003.9GHzGTX 1660 Ti2070/17502150NoJuan999FX-61004.0GHzGTX 980 Ti1102/17532116Machinematrixi7-5820K4.4GHzGTX 9801594/20002066Chatelikei7-3770K4.8GHzGTX 780 Ti1505/20002059Alterusi7-3770K3.5GHzGTX 780 Ti1450/20502057WebTouristi7-4790K4.8GHzGTX 9801558/20882037jordan1794i7-4790K4.4GHzGTX 9801556/21272030Protokillei7-4790K4.7GHzGTX 9801631/20352028Dontworriaboutiti7-4790K4.7GHzGTX 9801555/20052018s4in7i5-4690K4.6GHzGTX 9801575/19532016Tommy_Herei7-3770K4.8GHzGTX 9801573/20052010flexinhardi7-4970K4.7GHzGTX 9801524/20781993Bathuzadi5-2500K4.8GHzGTX 9801557/20001992GpuManiac1000FX-83505.0GHzGTX 9801500/19901990bozo6i5-4690K4.5GHzGTX 9801643/19781978GreiverBladei7-2600K4.8GHzGTX 9801586/19661972dcf-joei7-4770K4.5GHzGTX 780 Ti1385/19001967khemisti5-4690K4.7GHzGTX 9801378/20531962Monkenti5-4690K4.4GHzGTX 9801560/19501960w00t692FX-83504.5GHzGTX 9801580/20001952s4in7i5-3570K4.5GHzGTX 9801544/20001948Db_BRICKFX-83504.5 GHzGTX 9801521/19181932bozo6i7-2700K4.9GHzGTX 780 Ti1348/19841924ninja85i5-3570K4.4GHzGTX 9801493/20101922prodigal penguini7-2600K4.6GHzGTX 9801500/19771909puuhapekui7-3930K4.4GHzGTX 780 Ti1372/18251907the54thvoidi7-5820K4.5GHzGTX 9801443/20251888RejZoRFX-83203.6GHzRX 5801360/20001878Splinterdogi7-4790K4.7GHzGTX 9801391/20551865icubuthedi7-5820K4.7GHzR9 290X1313/17931862Velliniousi5-3570K4.2GHzGTX 9801493/18001853Aramili7-4770K4.2GHzGTX 9801537/19031848PsychoholicXeon X38804.1GHzR9 290X1158/14301845Schmuckleyi7-4930K5.05GHzGTX Titan1202/17771837MetalRacerXeon E3-1231 v33.4GHzGTX 10602138/22521835Andrew_tmbi7-4770K4.6GHzGTX 780 Ti1179/20271831MatsGlobetrotterPentium G32584.5GHzR9 Nano1094/5301825Fouquini5-8600K4.3GHzGTX 9801618/19031824CrAsHnBuRnXpi7-5820K3.3GHzGTX 9801276/19781822IsitShaqi7-4790K4.0GHzGTX 780 Ti1241/17501822KrissMaci7-4930K4.6GHzGTX 780 Ti1212/20001814twojntsi7-5930K4.6GHzGTX 9801452/18101809THE_EGGi7-2700K5.0GHzGTX 9801367/17001800mapesdhsFX-83204.5GHzGTX 780 Ti1280/18141788FX-GMCPentium G32584.2GHzGTX Titan Black1392/19501787george vasiliadasi7-3770K4.5GHzGTX 780 Ti1280/17741787MrBucket101R7 1700X3.7GHzGTX 10701999/20021785YautjaLordi7-4770K4.4GHzGTX 780 Ti1277/1861178020mmraini7-2600K5.0GHzGTX 780 Ti1165/19251777devilpepperi7-2600K4.0GHzGTX 7801428/16391774RaiderukFX-63004.3GHzGTX 10602139/22501769Vya Domusi5-44603.4GHzGTX 10602138/22521768Andrew_tmbi7-3930K4.6GHzGTX 780 Ti1299/18751768BarbaricSouli7-4790K4.6GHzGTX 780 Ti1227/18001764Alien Demigodi7-4770K4.2GHzGTX 780 Ti1110/17501763Dj-Electrici5-4670K3.4GHzGTX 980????/????1763Rayooii7-5820K4.0GHzGTX 780 Ti1200/17501755Vlada011i7-5820K?????GTX 780 Ti????/17501737jdawg12i7-5820K4.5GHzGTX 9701632/21511733Velliniousi7-3930K4.4GHzGTX Titan1227/17521728the54thvoidi7-9204.0GHzGTX 780 Ti1100/17601724DreadGodi7-4790K4.4GHzGTX 9801370/18001720erixxi7-4710HQ2.5GHzGTX 9801367/17501708Ransomi7-5820K4.6GHzGTX 9701518/19471708Schmuckleyi7-4790K4.0GHzGTX 980????/????1705Jetsteri5-4670K1.7GHzGTX 9701533/21541704Kapportali7-4770K3.5GHzGTX 780 Ti????/????1704theOtherGuy2175Xeon E5-1680 v24.3GHzR9 Fury X1050/5001702agent_x007i7-2600K4.5GHzGTX 7801306/18001698Droffzi7-2700K4.9GHzGTX 7801320/18501696ninja85FX-81504.2GHzR9 Fury1050/5501691n0tierti7-3930K3.2GHzR9 290X1247/16661691Eroticusi7-4790K4.7GHzGTX 9701611/20291688DontworriaboutitFX-83204.6GHzGTX 7801361/17271685FX-GMCFX-83504.5GHzGTX 780 Ti1138/19151684goninjaFX-83505.1GHzGTX 7801293/18501679Durvelle27i7-6700K4.0GHzR9 Fury1050/5001667stefanelsi7-4770K3.5GHzGTX 7801320/17501657MxPhenom 216i5-2500K4.5GHzGTX 9801363/20181655CrAsHnBuRnXpi7-4790K4.7GHzGTX 9701561/20491647Cortanai7-4790K4.0GHzGTX 9801190/17531645BigPotatoesi7-2600K4.5GHzGTX 9701546/20701643crumbsi5-4670K4.4GHzGTX 9701560/20181640manny167i7-6700K4.0GHzR9 Nano1000/5001639Absolutioni5-45903.3GHzGTX 9701504/20601638Syrocci5-4670K4.2GHzGTX 780 Ti1231/18251637Andrew LBFX-63003.8GHzGTX 9701495/18521632vader007i7-4790K4.7GHzR9 290X1205/16101635ArtKursisi7-2600K3.4GHzR9 2901250/17001620mingolitoi5-4690K4.2GHzGTX 9701478/19401619JOdaminPentium G45603.5GHzGTX 10602075/21771618flicfi5-44603.2GHzGTX 9701514/19801618The_Intruderi5-4690K4.5GHzGTX 7801241/15841617z1tui5-3570K4.7GHzGTX 9701607/20661616DukeChoculai7-37703.4GHzGTX 9701508/20031615Tucoi5-4670K0.8GHzGTX 7801175/16451612Hammerchuckeri7-5820K4.6GHzGTX 9701550/19521610RandomSadnessi7-38203.7GHzR9 3901200/16251609Aquinusi7-3770K5.0GHzR9 290X1240/16001608dr_dxi5-4690K4.2GHzGTX 9701321/18781606jboydgolferi5-2500K4.5GHzR9 2901271/16041605Broco07i7-4790K4.0GHzGTX 9701563/19161603Tsuneoi5-2500K4.4GHzGTX 9701520/19551602brutlernA10-7700K4.4GHzR9 290X1200/16251601TorqueDnBi7-3770K5.0GHzGTX 9701516/18671592gamblei5-2500K4.2GHzR9 2901240/15901589Serhendi5-4690K4.2GHzGTX 970~1479/18901587Jborgi5-44603.2GHzGTX 9701514/18871585The_Intruderi7-4770K3.5GHzGTX 7801238/16001584mdbrotha03i7-3770K3.5GHzGTX 7801202/16701580superiorpyrei3-41303.4GHzR9 290947/12501568btarunri7-9203.4GHzGTX 7801238/16001565mdbrotha03FX-63504.3GHzGTX 7801215/15751563z1tuFX-83204.3GHzGTX 9701560/19521559Optinumbi7-4790K4.7GHzGTX 9701486/19031559iPond317i7-4790K4.8GHzR9 2901200/15501555fullinfusionXeon X56604.2GHzGTX 9701570/18801555XoriumFX-83504.6GHzGTX 970~1479/18901554Jborgi7-4790K4.6GHzR9 290X1240/14251546AlienDemigodFX-83504.0GHzGTX 9701556/19001546T1GERTEAi7-4790K4.0GHzGTX 7801188/16521546Toothlessi7-47703.4GHzR9 2901120/14001540FanBanderesi7-4790K4.7GHzGTX 9701348/19281538Gregory HartleyC2Q Q95503.4GHzGTX 970????/19131538Sirillyai7-5930L4.5GHzGTX 980????/????1534erixxi5-44603.4GHzGTX 9701383/19281534jvlapplei7-4770K4.6GHzGTX 7801228/15021530TheHunterXeon E5-1680 v24.3GHzGTX Titan Black1058/17501526agent_x007Phenom II X6 1100T3.6GHzR9 2901200/16001526KillaKwiki5-3570K3.8GHzGTX 780????/17351523SuupiA8-3870K3.2GHzGTX 10601974/20021514d1sturb3di7-2600K4.4GHzGTX 7801175/16581513ajaxi5-4670K3.8GHzGTX 7801085/11751510Whitekushi7-4790K4.0GHzGTX 9701419/18781509Meathead77i5-2500K4.8GHzR9 290X1145/15461506DevPre24i7-3770K4.7GHzGTX 7801035/16041504freakshowFX-83204.7GHzR9 3901200/16001503chuck216i5-3570K4.5GHzGTX 9701349/16131502Gregory HartleyFX-83504.0GHzGTX 9701530/20041501dreamzi5-4690K4.5GHzR9 2901150/15001497GreiverBladei7-5390K4.4GHzGTX 9701500 Boost/17791497DarthBagginsi5-4670K4.2GHzGTX 7801071/16621488Anti3-41303.4GHzR9 2901180/15001484Stasis007i7-3770K4.6GHzR9 290X1180/13251483sirbailiA10-7700K4.0GHzR9 2901245/16001479TorqueDnBPhenom II X4 9553.2GHzGTX 9701410/20001479romancefi7-3770K3.4GHzGTX 970Default MSI Gaming1473Tucoi7-4770K4.4GHzGTX 7801150/15021466HammerONFX-83505.0GHzR9 2901150/14501465Durvelle27i7-4790K4.0GHxGTX 780????/????1464Jetsteri7-4710HQ2.5GHzGTX 980M1375/15031463andreacos92i7-9504.0GHzRX 5701540/22501459Malik SajidFX-63004.7GHzGTX 9701455/17951451PawnOfGodi7-2700K4.7GHzR9 290X1130/15001450PichuA10-6800K4.5GHzR9 3901101/15471449Phyfelli5-4670K3.4GHzGTX 7801050/15801447THE_EVIL_RAPIERFX-83504.5GHzGTX 9701644/17531445psyko12i7-4720HQ2.6GHzGTX 980M~1406/14181443Ian Reardoni5-8300H2.3GHzGTX 1060 Max-Q1890/20021442Fizbani7-4770K4.3GHzR9 2901150/14201441SimpleTechi7-9603.8GHzGTX 7801031/15561433Rekkapenai5-4670K4.4GHzGTX 7801110/15021433jakedubbleyaFX-83203.5GHzR9 290X1175/15001430sirpig05Xeon E3-1231 v33.4GHzR9 2901100/14001430Jenny DeathA10-6800K4.6GHzR9 2901120/14501423UingsFX-63004.2GHzR9 2901150/13501418Yosheri5-4670K4.2GHzR9 2901120/12501410Tupac33i5-3570K3.8GHzGTX 9701290/17531408R3igni7-2700K4.8GHzR9 290X1050/13501408chevy350i7-3770K4.6GHzR9 2901000/12501407sirbailii5-3570K4.0GHzGTX 9701392/17531402BiggieShadyi7-3930K4.7GHzHD 79501206/16681397 Schmuckleyi7-4790K4.0GHzGTX 970Stock....1391SASBehroozFX-83204.2GHzR9 2901075/13501384m0nt3i5-2500K3.3GHzGTX 780954/15021375The NXeon W35204.0GHzR9 290X1000/12501372Solaris17FX-83204.5GHzR9 2901150/13501368gdallskFX-83203.5GHzR9 290(X?)1040/13501367nico_80)i7 9202.7GHzR9 290X1080/12501364hooibergi7-47904.0GHzR9 2901040/13501359stefanelsi7-6700HQ2.6GHzGTX 980M1261/15001346TraconisFX-83504.6GHzR9 2901100/13501343wally_1973FX-83204.5GHzGTX 970Stock.....1335blacktruckryderi7-26003.6GHzGTX 9701279/17531327schuck6566FX-63004.0GHzR9 2901090/13801318GrieverBladeFX-83504.0GHzGTX 9701102/17621314spider623 (Run in windowed mode)i7-4770HQ3.0GHzGTX 9701076 (1400 Boost)/14181310ZapCordXeon W36904.0GHzR9 290X1010/12601303R-T-BFX-83504.1GHzR9 2901010/13001291Bionesi7-X9803.3GHzR9 2901020/12801287Archangel_77i5-35703.4GHzR9 2901000/13001287Marcelo CoutoXeon E3-1230 v33.3GHzRX 5701280/17501257russy23FX-63003.5GHzR9 290947/12501251rob cherryi7-3770K5.3GHzR9 280X1275/18501165MrGeniusi5-3570K5.0GHzR9 280X1222/18501128MrGeniusFX-83504.8GHzHD 79701290/18501125Durvelle27Phenom II X6 1100T4.2GHzHD 79701313/17591122Steevoi5-2500K4.0GHzGTX 7701306/20671121HazMatti7-4770K4.5GHzGTX 7701150/20001081DarkStalkeri5-2500K4.5GHzR9 280X1242/17251080xonedli7-3770K4.6GHzHD 79701250/16501069erockerC2D E86003.3GHzR9 280X1200/18501059MrGeniusi7-2600K3.4GHzGTX 6801175/18271033Gremaloti5-44403.1GHzGTX 7701241/18791032federico9292i5-4670K4.2GHzHD 79701200/16001030tvamosPhenom X4 9553.7GHzR9 280X1200/17071029itsakjti7-2600K4.5GHzHD 79501180/16751016The Ni7-47903.6GHzR9 280X1180/16701015Yes_Baasi7 9204.0GHzHD 79501200/17501013RejZoRi7-2600K4.8GHzGTX 6701306/18511011dcf-joei5-44403.1GHzR9 280X1160/16501003yadezighi5-34503.8GHzHD 79501240/14251000_larryi7-3770K4.5GHzGTX 6701129/1840984BladedrummerXeon E3-1230 v33.3GHzGTX 7701215/1753974russy23FX-63504.4GHzR9 280X1150/1500974z1tui7-67003.4GHzQuadro M4000772/1500958Ten Shin HanXeon X56704.0GHzHD 79701100/1500956CAPSLOCKSTUCKFX-63004.0GHzR9 3801068/1505953captainskyhawkPentium G32584.3GHzGTX 6801059/1552950offroadzFX-61004.0GHzR9 280X1080/1550943Machinematrixi5-4670K3.4GHzR9 280X1070/1550943Valori5-44603.2GHzR7 3701135/1515919maxtheroxC2Q Q95503.4GHzGTX 6801164/1552910Hugisi7-4790K4.0GHzGTX 9601468/1900910flowteki5-3350P3.1GHzGTX 7601321/1800910SakuraiPentium G32584.5GHzHD 79501100/1375904Gokufightheri5-2500K4.5GHzR9 380990/1425902texasniteowli7-4790K4.5GHzGTX 9601413/2000897gasolini5-3750K3.4GHzGTX 6701140/1507892PersonWithTechi7-3770K4.8GHzHD 79701010/1375883fullinfusioni5-25004.0GHzGTX 7601145/1652880The Ni5-4690K4.5GHzGTX 9601428/1853870...PACMAN...FX-83704.3GHzGTX 9601371/1800848jerry WaltersPentium G8703.1GHzGTX 580948/1024846rodrigobenchmarkerFX-83503.5GHzGTX 1050 Ti1911/1753845Rufecookiei7-9204.4GHzGTX 580950/1170844GreiverBladei5-34503.1GHzHD 79501000/1380843reny900i3-21203.3GHzHD 79501005/1325830TommyTAthlon X4 860K4.0GHzGTX 9601544/1753807GokufightherAthlon X4 760K4.2GHzGTX 580935/1065797GreiverBladei5-45703.2GHzR9 270X1300/1550790Lui Leyland Roberti7-2600K3.4GHzHD 78701250/1550784mingolitoi5-45703.8GHzR9 270X1250/1500782Theo.si5-3350P3.1GHzGTX 660 Ti1305/1700774C3sp3narFX-83504.8GHzGTX 7601172/1512762YautjaLordi5-3570K4.3GHzHD 78501250/1450734FriendexFX-83204.4GHzHD 78701150/1450727Durvelle27Xeon X54503.0GHzR9 2701100/1500716RiktarAthlon X4 760K4.2GHzR9 2701050/1500714GreiverBladeFX-83003.3GHzHD 7970825/1230711ZikiHeroXeon X56502.7GHzR7 3701200/1500702chris189Xeon E3-1275 V23.5GHzR9 2701050/1500702GreiverBladeXeon E5-1680 v24.3GHzGTX 580772/1002695agent_x007FX-63004.1GHzR9 270X1070/1400692Watreviri5-4690K3.5GHzGTX 660 Ti????/????680CraigsterA8-65003.5GHzR9 270X1070/1400675WatrevirXeon E3-12403.4GHzGTX 750 Ti1397/1550611fakeenPhenom X4 9600B2.4GHzGTX 460930/1100605GreiverBladei7-4800MQ2.7GHzGTX 870M1019/1250582Shinyieri5-2500K4.5GHzGTX 750 Ti1291/1400575short2bucksi7-4720HQ2.6GHzGTX 965M924/1253574mostcooli5-2500K3.3GHzGTX 560 Ti962/1701/1275555leunchusFX-61003.3GHzHD 7850900/1200533Devon68i7-26003.4GHzGTX 5601000/1650525toppedroXeon X55703.0GHzGTX 750 Ti1100/1350506silentbogoi7-4700MQ2.4GHzGTX 770M809/1002469Fizbani5-2500K3.3GHzHD 6950800/1250442tttonyi5-4670K3.4GHzHD 58XX950/1250400nightborderFX-83003.3GHzHD 6770900/1360243ZikiHeroC2Q Q95502.8GHzHD5770900/1250152schuck6566i5-3210M2.5GHzGT635M795/1100118Lui Leyland Robert



*Multi GPU 1920x1080*


#CPUFrequencyGPUGPU Clocks# of GPUsScoreUser Name1.)i7-6950X4.4GHzTitan X (Pascal)2113/138926584Robert brace2.)i7-8700K5.0GHzGTX 1080 Ti2050/147626337Sinko443.)i7-6700K4.5GHzGTX 1080 Ti2088/151326237iLuke4.)i7-5960X4.8GHzGTX Titan X1530/205025409vmanuelgm5.)i7-3960X4.5GHzGTX Titan X1316/175335373PP Mguire6.)i7-5960X5.0GHzGTX Titan X1528/205525367Mydog7.)i7-4790K4.6GHzGTX 1080 Ti1732/167625346Sinko448.)i7-4930K4.8GHzR9 290X1240/162545305Kaapstad9.)i7-5820K4.5GHzGTX 10801962/137525244gdallsk10.)i7-6850K4.2GHzGTX 10802076/130125174SportingGodz



Spoiler: Sub Top 10 Multi GPU 1920x1080 Scores



*Multi GPU 1920x1080*


CPUFrequencyGPUGPU Clocks# of GPUsScoreUser Namei7-8700K4.7GHzGTX 10802126/127625162Hocksteri7-5930K4.4GHzGTX 1080 Ti2050/149025052navvari7-5960X4.8GHzGTX 980 Ti1250/175325023done12many2i7-7700K4.9GhzGTX 10701975/130124979RealNeili7-4790K4.4GhzGTX 1070 Ti2075/201224880Tominator600i7-6850K4.4GhzGTX 10702151/220024876The Packi9-7900X4.6GhzGTX 1070 Ti1784/200224851RealNeili7-3930K4.7GHzR9 2901100/130044835TonHofhuisi7-5960X4.2GhzGTX 9801481/180034824CrisInuyashai7-5820K4.2GHzGTX 980 Ti1410/205024821Geranospizai7-5390K4.5GHzGTX 980 Ti1450/181024802Soulmirrori7-3930K4.8GHzGTX 9801366/175234789mapesdhsi5-4690K4.6GHzGTX 980 Ti1462/200824756Boostybleepi7-5820K3.3GHzGTX 9801316/179334751Mrboosti7-5960X4.5GHzGTX 980 Ti1341/175324749vivanvi7-2700K5.0GHzGTX 9801366/175234697mapesdhsi7-4770K4.4GHzR9 290X/2901080/135044673night.foxi7-5960X3.0GHzGTX Titan X????/191934670FrodBonzii7-3960X4.9GHzGTX Titan X1468/192024627PP Mguirei7-4790K4.0GHzGTX 980 Ti1342/188124623trog100i7-7700K4.6GHzGTX 10801911/125124601RealNeili7-5930K4.4GHzGTX 980 Ti1619/185324510Ascalaphusi7-5930K4.5GHzR9 2901200/150034302xcceli7-8704.3GHzGTX 9801366/175234198mapesdhsi7-4770K4.5GHzR9 295X + R9 290X1160/150034072Seth Colleni7-5820K4.1GHzGTX 980 Ti1291/175323994neo1738Xeon E5-2686 v32.0GHzGTX 10801918/135423980er557FX-83505.02GHzHD 79701125/157543964red1414i7-3930K4.8GHzGTX 7801424/175033912hu1kamaniai7-3770K3.5GHzGTX 780 Ti1390/202523787WebTouristi7-5930K3.8GHzGTX 980 Ti~1152(~1500 Boost)/175323724mcraygsxi7-4770K4.6GHzGTX 9801484/201623720D007i5-4690K4.5GHzGTX 980~1503/199923707MiataManiaci7-3930K4.7GHzGTX 9801541/200023704BUFDUPi7-3770K4.7GHzHD 79901150/17002366905_ACR_SRT4i7-4790K4.6GHzGTX 9801506/199523618Lv100Toasti7-5960X4.6GHzGTX 9801467/175323601vivanvi7-4790K4.6GHzGTX 9801503/200023595chester7lpi7-3930K4.8GHzGTX 9801366/175223565mapesdhsi7-4790K4.0GHzGTX 780 Ti1295/200023557KrissMaci7-3930K4.4GHzGTX 780 Ti1333/180023541the54thvoidi7-3930K4.6GHzHD 79501170/157043522Dagamus(NM)i7-4790K4.6GHzGTX 780 Ti1267/182523468KrissMaci5-7604.2GHzGTX 9801366/175223359mapesdhsi7-5820K3.3GHzGTX 9701586/210323334Velliniousi7-5930K4.4GHzGTX 9801451/175323308navvari7-4790K4.4GHzGTX 9801300/180023295Robin Vittorei5-4690K4.4GHzGTX 780 Ti1176/179523292Sofakingwreckedi7-4790K4.8GHzGTX 9801241/175323291EricGi7-4930K4.4GHzGTX 780 Ti1175/178523232Paladonei7-4960X3.6GHzGTX 780 Ti????/????23219Vistaroni7-4790K4.4GHzGTX 9801266/136723132chicobrewi7-4770K4.6GHzGTX 7801200/180023109lunatisi5-3570K4.5GHzGTX 9701679/200223099soci7-9204.0GHzGTX 9701560/190023089N1GHTRA1Ni7-4770K3.3GHzGTX 9801367/175323058stryfetewi5-4690K4.4GHzGTX 9701455/193023033tsoudersi5-4690K4.7GHzGTX 9701532/200023030zcharleei7-3930K0.005GHzGTX 780 Ti1159/188923010jaggerwildi7-4970K4.0GHzGTX 780 Ti1267/175022989ziegi5-4670K3.4GHzGTX 780 Ti1267/175022941ziegi7-4790K4.45GHzGTX 9701443/195322933Sirillyai5-4690K4.2GHzGTX 9701321/187822926jboydgolferi5-3570K4.2GHzGTX 9701519/185322905Xoriumi7-4770K4.4GHzGTX 7801140/170222895HammerONi7-4770K4.2GHzGTX 7801190/150222858Gribari7-4960X4.2GHzGTX 980M1439/140322848usmc362i7-4770K3.5GHzGTX 780 Ti1046/175022827theOtherGuy2175i7-9204.4GHzGTX 9701432/190822823Tomgangi7-4790K4.8GHzR9 290X/2901090/155022818fullinfusioni7-4770K4.3GHzGTX 7801150/172722778Alechordi7-3770K4.6GHzR9 2901100/125022730sirbailii7-2700K4.8GHzR9 290???/???22725freeleacheri7-4770K4.2GHzGTX 9801417/175322658gdallski7-2600K3.4GHzGTX 7801020/150222645HumanSmokei7-2600K3.4GHzGTX 7801202/162322629Ruszek83i7-5820K4.0GHzR9 2901050/125022620sirbailii7-4790K4.0GHzGTX 7801378/172522589TheJShepi7-3770K4.5GHzHD 79501100/137532522gkipersi7-4790K4.4GHzR9 2901000/130022510cookiemonsteri5-4670K4.6GHzR9 2901000/126022499DRGFX-83504.0GHzR9 290(X?)1018/125022305rainbow4wFX-83504.0GHzR9 290977/125022259jhonny97i7-3770K4.8GHzHD 79701280/177022176fullinfusioni5-3570K4.6GHzHD 7970/R9 280X1235/185022123NCoastTweakeri7-2700K5.0GHzGTX 580832/105032083mapesdhsFX-83504.0GHzR9 280X1100/160021962URBAN303i5-4690K4.4GHzGTX 6801252/162721936krazytoneridei7-4820K3.7GHzGTX 7701306/180021901draklanari7-5820K3.3GHzHD 79701050/110021868eblackmoi7-3770K4.5GHzGTX 770???/175321863Knoxx29i5-2500K4.5GHzGTX 6701050/175021846renoziFX-83204.0GHzHD 79501125/150021835MCanalogi5-7604.2GHzHD 79701050/150021814mapesdhsi7-4970K4.2GHzR9 2801070/157521814cardurahPentium G32584.5GHzHD6990/6970/6950940/137541792Fouquini5-2500K4.0GHzR9 280X1100/150021779The Ni7-3770K4.2GHzHD 7950800/125021756JetsterPentium G32584.3GHzHD 79501100/150021746rusheurdeoufi7-3770K4.2GHzGTX 760995/175021720havenei5-2500K4.8GHzHD 79501060/145021719shkaparsi7-9404.1GHzGTX 670995/158521678j0hnwayn3Phenom II X4 9704.0GHzGTX 6701163/175021647brendangreenninjai7-4810MQ3.8GHzGTX 880M1040/160321625Pinkerton B.i5-2500K3.3GHzGTX 660 Ti1010/108921530MiataManiaci7-3770K3.5GHzGTX 7601293/150221499atlvoli7-4770K3.5GHzR9 280X1060/180321487RealNeilFX-63004.5GHzGTX 7601285/152921483Yordani7-9303.9GHzHD 7950/R9 280940/125021458Christesi7-2600K3.4GHzR9 280X1070/160021420RealNeili5-2500K4.4GHzHD 7870/R9 280X1030/150021404silkstoneFX-83504.5GHzGTX 7601072/150221390YautjaLordFX-83204.8GHzHD 78701150/145021389Durvelle27i7-3770K4.6GHzGTX 5801642/105621382jaggerwildi7-2700K5.0GHzGTX 580783/201021371mapesdhsi5-4690K4.4GHzR9 270X1030/140021329markman090Xeon E3 1275 V23.7GHzGTX 580900/105021322GreiverBladei7-4800MQ3.5GHzGTX 780M850/125021267thegremlin599i7-4930K3.4GHzGTX 6601046/150221209ChevyOwneri7-2600K4.4GHzGTX 570797/195021171Rizeon1FX-83504.3GHzGTX 570742/148421105RealNeili7-8602.8GHzGTX 650 Ti Boost1241/150221081Astrolupai7-3770K3.5GHzGTX 650 Ti Boost1098/150221042BladedrummerFX-83003.3GHzHD 6770860/12002389ZikiHero



*1680x1050*


#CPUFrequencyGPUGPU Clocks# of GPUsScoreUser Name1.)i5-4670K3.8GHzHD 79901000/150023258thekos2.)i7-3770K5.3GHzRX Vega 641654/119012826MrGenius3.)i5-3570K5.0GHzRX Vega 641654/119012820MrGenius4.)i5-4670K3.8GHzHD 79901000/150011838thekos5.)FX-83204.5GHzGTX 9701580/200011797thespartanfish6.)FX-63004.7GHzGTX 9701455/179511640PawnOfGod7.)i5-3570K5.0GHzR9 280X1222/185011222MrGenius8.)i5-4690K3.5GHzGTX 9601378/195311038Umes

Link to Unigine Heaven 4.0 Benchmark Scores Part 1 for reference.

Please make my job easier by posting your results as I have below(or similarly).

i5-3570K @ 5.0GHz + R9 280X @ 1222/1850 = 1128





PS, If I haven't transferred your score from the previous thread it's because it was invalid. Or I accidentally missed it. Please repost it in this thread if you feel it is valid, or believe I missed it.

Thanks for your cooperation!


----------



## TheHunter (May 2, 2016)

24/7 OC

Score: 2506
980TI bios modded factory OC, base 1266mhz/boost 1443mhz - long term boost 1430Mhz @ 1.187v, ram 7220mhz;
intel 4770k @ 4.7Ghz





4770K @ 4.7GHz + GTX 980TI @ 1430/1805 = 2506


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 2, 2016)

thanks for taking the time.and effort.


----------



## MrGenius (May 2, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> thanks for taking the time.and effort.


It's just as much for me as anybody else really. I lose my bragging rights if the competition ends. But it is a chore. There's no doubt about that. It'd be a lot easier if everybody could post their results in an easily decipherable manner. Hopefully that catches on. Just put yourself in my shoes. How could you post your scores and clocks in a way that would make it easier for me to understand so I can quickly add them to the list? Which doesn't have to be all the same for everyone. Just clearly state and post the following...

CPU & CPU clock speed
GPU & GPU core speed/mem speed
Heaven screenshot per the rules

However you want to give them to me. So long as they're all there, that's fine. But clearly typed out makes it easiest.

Simple stuff really. I can dig around inside posts and find the crucial bits. But I'd rather not have to. And because I know CPUs & GPUs pretty well, I can even fill in the blanks to a certain extent. I'm just realizing how much more difficult that can be than I thought it might. It's an exercise in patience. That's for sure. I'm learning real quick to not expect simplicity or perfection. Not really my strong suit. But I got this.

Oh...and I'm bound to screw things up here at some point. So feel free to PM me and let me know about it. Speaking of which...what the hell did I do now? I can't get that 1546 score by T1GERTEA to fit properly for the life of me.  DAMMIT! I give up. Try again later. I'm all scored out for today. Pisses me of because I had it right all day...then all the sudden WTF!? How's that possible??

Never mind. Optical illusion...I guess. Disappears and reappears depending on which PC I'm on. So whatever. Not a problem. Just ignoring it. If you see what I'm talking about...sorry. I can't fix it. It's on your end.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 2, 2016)

Core@1321
Memory@1878

Score @1606
GTX 970
i5 4690K @ 4.2Ghz
@jboydgolfer

**note** i have render stand by, and igd multimonitor disabled, as well as all other settings pertaining to the iGPU, but it keeps showing up in the Results pane of Heaven. im at a loss as to why.**





and heres my SLI score from the same clock settings, posted in the old thread.


----------



## MrGenius (May 2, 2016)

The iGPU thing is just how it is...I guess. I haven't even bothered to figure out why it shows in my screenshots. I know for a fact it's not enabled. So that's enough for me to not worry about it. And it's why I added the no Lucid Virtu/XLR8/Hydra part. That, the true clocks, and the driver and OS tweaks are basically on "the honor system". I can't really prove if you're using them or not. Kind of like the unspoken artifacts rule, I can't prove it one way or the other. That's a personal choice. If you feel like you need to have a clean(artifact-free) run to submit your score, then be my guest.  If not, that's fine too. I can't prove it, wouldn't care even if I could. Makes no difference to me. Didn't crash? Got a valid screenshot showing a score? Got clocks? Cool! You're in. But if you want to prove to everybody else that the clocks are what you, or the screenshot, say they are(or aren't) then go ahead and show GPU-Z and CPU-Z. It doesn't matter to me though.


----------



## TheHunter (May 2, 2016)

I have set my igpu for quicksyinc (on the fly hw video encoding similar to nvidia shadowplay), if I turn it off in uefi it won't show up anymore.


----------



## MrGenius (May 2, 2016)

TheHunter said:


> I have set my igpu for quicksyinc (on the fly hw video encoding similar to nvidia shadowplay), if I turn it off in uefi it won't show up anymore.


Interesting. That's good to know. It shouldn't affect your score. So I don't see a problem there. I know one other thing for sure. If it's something I have to turn off in my BIOS to get it to go away...that ain't happening. The last time I changed anything in my BIOS the shit hit the fan BIG TIME. Took me days to get things working right again. Even then not 100% as I'd like them to be. I don't know what happened or why. It used to work fine. Pretty sure it has to do with Windows 10 though. It does not seem to like my mobo BIOS. Not anymore at least.

Long story short, I'm pretty sure if you're not running some kind of software such as the aforementioned Lucid programs, it's not going to affect your score. So seeing the iGPU in the screenshot means nothing. Even it's technically enabled, it's not being used in this instance. I should just rewrite the iGPU enabled part. As a matter of fact I will. Because, it's my thread now, and I don't want to have this conversation again. Not to mention the fact that if that shit really worked we'd all be doing it by now anyway. And I'm pretty sure none of us are. But just in case someone gets the bright idea, USAGE OF LUCID VIRTU/XLR8/HYDRA TYPE SOFTWARE IS FORBIDDEN. AND SO ARE iGPU SCORES. iGPU OTHERWISE ENABLED IS FINE. CASE CLOSED.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 2, 2016)

Finally!

jaggerwild
3770K@4631
GTX580SLI=821/1056/1642
Think all my settings are right, I hit the print to capture then open paint n saved(much easier). Nuttin special gives me something to do at 4AM.
@MR Genius the lists are pretty long, Is there a way to do the spoiler thing to it?


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 2, 2016)

whether it effects the score or not im not sure, but it would be by a very small amount if it did. If You look @ my SLI results, it Lacks the iGPU...and even some of My older Single card Solutions...but it Does show the iGPU  again. there IS a setting for it.


----------



## chuck216 (May 2, 2016)

@MrGenius Just a note... my score is wrong in the list. 

I know I posted several times in the last thread with different clocks. The clocks are fine but my highest scores both stock and overclocked are here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-benchmark-scores.198888/page-62#post-3436189

You have me at 1340 for a score but my highest is 1503


----------



## chris189 (May 2, 2016)

Here's mine.. this test is tough but I think I did pretty good on the XFX AMD RADEON R7 370 4GB @1200mhz core @1500mhz memory


----------



## MrGenius (May 2, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> Is there a way to do the spoiler thing to it?


It might be doable. But I probably won't do it(right now anyway). I'll take it into consideration though. Maybe later.


----------



## Vellinious (May 3, 2016)

5820k at 4.5
1 x 970 at 1632 / 4301










[/IMG]
5820k at 4.5
2 x 970 at 1586 / 4205






5820k at 4.5
8GB 290X at 1313 / 1793


----------



## Vellinious (May 3, 2016)

The top screencap there, is a single 970 run, not an SLI run...it's scored in the wrong section.  = )


----------



## MrGenius (May 3, 2016)

Vellinious said:


> The top screencap there, is a single 970 run, not an SLI run...it's scored in the wrong section.  = )


I'm afraid I can't accept it if the screenshot says x2. Sorry. 

I will take your word for it and remove the score from the list. I guess I need to make that a rule. I hadn't foreseen that as being a potential problem.  The new rule (and one other) will be posted immediately. I apologize for the inconvenience.
The only fix I can think of...well...you're no dumby. Just maybe a bit lazy. J/K.


----------



## Vellinious (May 3, 2016)

Are you kidding me?  The single card shows up in the top right corner.  On the 2x run, it shows 2 cards in the top right corner...  It's a single card run.  It's fairly obvious, that it's a single card run.  rofl

Valley does the exact same thing btw....even when they're disabled.

Example: 

Single 970 run:





SLI 970 run:


----------



## MrGenius (May 3, 2016)

Ok, I'll be making the same changes to the rules in that thread too(thanks for the reminder). The reason being that what's shown in the upper right corner is notoriously inaccurate info. That's why correct CPU and GPU scores must be provided.

What's the big deal? Open up your case and unplug one. How hard is that?


----------



## Vellinious (May 3, 2016)

Because common sense should dictate that a score posted that's nearly half of the SLI score would in fact be a single card run.....and that the benchmark only shows one GPU running....logic....

And, it's only inaccurate with the stock bios, btw....if you run a custom bios on Maxwell, they show correctly.  Just sayin.


----------



## MrGenius (May 3, 2016)

I got that much. But I don't have one of every graphics card available to verify it. Nor every CPU for every possible GPU + CPU combo.

I believe you. I'm not calling you a liar. I just have to make some rules. I'm trying to make them as fair and clearly stated as possible. The mistake was mine by not knowing to say that up front. I take full responsibility. My bad. I sincerely apologize for wrecking your day. I'll do my best to not let it happen again. I promise.


----------



## Vellinious (May 3, 2016)

Just saying....that's a really dumb rule.  Your thread, so you do as you wish, but....that's just catastrophic stupidity.  = )


----------



## MrGenius (May 3, 2016)

That's your opinion and you're entitled to it. But so far you're the only person having a problem with it. Have you taken a look at post #5? You're not the only one with a multi-GPU setup. How come @jboydgolfer isn't whining about it?

Just saying...


----------



## Vellinious (May 3, 2016)

I'm just saying, it doesn't take a brain surgeon to figure out there, McGenius  /wink


----------



## Caring1 (May 3, 2016)

Doesn't take a genius to pull a card either


----------



## Vellinious (May 3, 2016)

I water cool....I wasn't about to pull a card, or even remove the power when it's plainly obvious.  Nobody else requires this silliness....nobody.


----------



## MrGenius (May 3, 2016)

Ok...I'm willing to reconsider. I will change the rule to "Screenshots showing the number of GPUs as x2/x3/x4 are considered Multi GPU (*Unless clearly stated* *that they aren't*)".  My stipulations being IF you can show me that simply disconnecting the power cable(s) from one of the cards doesn't fix it from showing x2 in the screenshot. However IF that does work...then to ask that you do so is not an unreasonable request. That's what I meant by unplug one. That renders the card inoperative and undetectable in my single card setup. I figured it should do the same in yours. I would try proving it myself. But I don't have a multi GPU setup.

Fair enough?

BTW, if any other members would be willing to confirm or deny that as being a working solution I would greatly appreciate your input on it too. I just want to be sure it applies to everyone. Since I don't want to have to keep changing or making up rules as we go along.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 3, 2016)

im too dumb to cause a Fuss


----------



## Vellinious (May 3, 2016)

If you unplug them they don't show up.  I never bothered, because nobody else requires it.  Same thing with Firestrike, btw.  It'll show X2 up above, but only lists one GPU down below.


----------



## MrGenius (May 3, 2016)

Ok then that answers that. I'm sorry to be a dick about then. But if it were entirely up to me I would be enforcing all of the rules more strictly than was previously the case. What I mean by that is there are A LOT of scores that technically need to be declared invalid. Anything with "????" or "~####" is BS. The rules clearly state, and always have, that CORRECT CPU and GPU scores MUST be provided. But since that was allowed to happen previously when the thread wasn't under my control, I'm not going to invalidate those scores. Such rule breakers are not making the list from this point forward though.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 3, 2016)

MrGenius said:


> Ok then that answers that. I'm sorry to be a dick about then. But if it were entirely up to me I would be enforcing all of the rules more strictly than was previously the case. What I mean by that is there are A LOT of scores that technically need to be declared invalid. Anything with "????" or "~####" is BS. The rules clearly state, and always have, that CPU and GPU scores MUST be provided. But since that was allowed to happen previously when the thread wasn't under my control, I'm not going to invalidate those scores. Such rule breakers are not making the list from this point forward though.




theres (or was)some pretty shady scores up there from way back. Ive seen some that are just obvious fakes.. iirc there was a 6870 that had scored a bit higher than my 970 can  yeah right.

Also, Sweet scores @Vellinious


----------



## Vellinious (May 3, 2016)

Thanks...took a month and a couple hundred bios versions to get that card just right.


----------



## MrGenius (May 3, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> theres (or was)some pretty shady scores up there from way back. Ive seen some that are just obvious fakes.. iirc there was a 6870 that had scored a bit higher than my 970 can  yeah right.


Speaking of which, I threw a hissy fit in the previous thread about one of Schmuckley's OBVIOUSLY fake scores. It was crossed out by FX-GMC. Which I assumed was to give said poster on opportunity to verify it. Yeah right. I called his ass out with the "@" too. So I know he knows about it. He never showed his face to explain himself. But I'll tell you what, even if he does, I'm not changing it. And if he tries pulling that shit again, I'll ban him from both threads(this one and the new Valley one too) and delete all of his scores. Take that MFer!

And PLEASE let me know if that type of thing happens here. Like I said, I'm bound to make mistakes.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 3, 2016)

MrGenius said:


> Speaking of which



Wow, i didnt know he had done that. i have NO clue who's result it was, i just remember seeing some VERY fishy results in the past. but i appreciate the fact that your vigilant.


----------



## Vellinious (May 3, 2016)

I'd run them again just to prove a point, but I sold those cards....I was bored with them, and wanted to play with something different.  Thus, the 290X score.  Bored with it now, gonna be getting a 980ti to play with while I wait for the custom pcb pascal cards.


----------



## MrGenius (May 3, 2016)

FWIW nobody is denying your accomplishment. I believe you. And I'm pretty sure everybody else does too. You can brag about it and be proud of yourself. You done good. Unfortunately I just can't list it. But in the broader scheme of things...who cares? I mean obviously you do. But it's just a stupid list and a technicality. It doesn't really take away from your skills and talents as an overclocker. I know these things can be incredibly difficult achievements. I've been around the block a while now..


----------



## TheHunter (May 4, 2016)

Ok this is my "max" manual stable OC so far.. Maybe I could go to 1500MHz if I unlocked 1.230v limit.. 1.230v limits me to boost 1478MHz (base 1314MHz)


4770K @ 4.7GHz + GTX 980TI @ 1478/1880 = *2601*


----------



## MrGenius (May 4, 2016)

Vellinious said:


> I'd run them again just to prove a point, but I sold those cards...


I'll tell you what I'm going to do about that. But first let me clarify the reasons why.

1. Because it's not fair in any sense of the word to spring a rule on you that you weren't aware of.

2. I let a lot of other scores in here that were carry overs from the previous thread that were only held accountable to the rules and standards, or lack thereof, put in place by the previous OP. And since yours was such a score, the rules of this one do not necessarily apply to it. Newly added rules or otherwise.

3. Mostly, because I can't live with myself feeling like I robbed you out of the top score for that particular card. I just can't do it. It's not fair to you. It's also not fair to me. I can't justify my actions in this case. I still feel like the bad guy no matter how many times I rethink it. And there's only one way out of this for me. Honestly, if it hadn't been at least a top 3 score for the GTX 970 I would feel much better about telling you tough luck. A top 3 score is a major accomplishment.

4. This is my thread. And I'll do with it as I see fit. That doesn't mean I'll do whatever I like mind you. It means that I will try and keep it fitting within the spirit of the contest as a whole, to the best of my ability. From beginning to...let's just say now. Since this is actually a continuation of the previous thread. I'm not about to make it up entirely as I go along. I would like it to stay as close to the same as it was. The only things I really want to change are the things that weren't clearly stated or spelled out before. Or that seem unfair to me.

5. The attempt to disqualify your score was a knee jerk/gut reaction. I'm still not 100% sure why I've decided to change the rules slightly to prevent it from happening. My gut tells me I should. For some reason I can see it potentially causing problems. And I feel I must take preventative measures to avoid that. I'm not sure why or how it's going to make a difference. But something tells me I'm making the right decision here. So I am going to stand by it. The rule is here to stay.

However, you are going to be THE exception to that rule. For the reasons stated above. So...I'm adding that score to the list. You earned it. That much is clear to me now. Just to reiterate, this is mainly to clean my own conscience of the guilt I feel about treating someone even slightly unfairly. I'm not about that. Not even a little bit. That type of thing eats away at me. I'm doing this above all else to preserve my own sanity. I need to be able to sleep at night and all that rot.

Phew! Now that's over and done with. Well...It'll take me a minute to update the list with that score.

Moving on...


----------



## jaggerwild (May 4, 2016)

jaggerwild
3930K@5.0Mhz
780Ti DCIIOC/SLI@1159/1889

Think this is correct? Had over 4K score but no AA 

 OK now for valley


----------



## MrGenius (May 4, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> Think this is correct?


It's close enough. I'd rather see the entire full screenshot from Heaven(top to bottom, edge to edge). But I can see enough of it in this instance to believe it's not fabricated.  I think I am going to be a stickler about that in this thread. I'm going to let this one pass mainly because I can see part of the info in the upper right corner. Enough of it to tell me you were using 2 Nvidia cards. Which leads me to believe they are the same 2 shown in the score panel.

EDIT: Quick question. Where are we at on the CPU clock on that one? 5.0MHz can't possibly be right. And Your CPU-Z looks like it says 1.3GHz.

As a prime example of what's acceptable, your previous screenshot was perfection as far as I care.





What I won't accept would be something like this.




And most certainly not this.


----------



## TheHunter (May 4, 2016)

So my results are ok, do I need to post cpu-z screen shoot too?



btw is there also a techpowerup Unigine Valley benchmark?


----------



## MrGenius (May 4, 2016)

TheHunter said:


> ...do I need to post cpu-z screen shoot too?
> 
> btw is there also a techpowerup Unigine Valley benchmark?


No CPU-Z required. You can if you wish.

There's a NEW and old Valley scores thread. I suggest posting your scores in the new one. If you want them added to the list. The old thread is dead too. If what you mean by that is is there a TPU version of the Unigine Valley Benchmark? No, not that I'm aware of. But you can find it in the downloads section.

The link to the NEW Valley scores thread is in my sig. But here it is again anyway. *NEW Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0 Scores*


----------



## jaggerwild (May 4, 2016)

MrGenius said:


> It's close enough. I'd rather see the entire full screenshot from Heaven(top to bottom, edge to edge). But I can see enough of it in this instance to believe it's not fabricated.  I think I am going to be a stickler about that in this thread. I'm going to let this one pass mainly because I can see part of the info in the upper right corner. Enough of it to tell me you were using 2 Nvidia cards. Which leads me to believe they are the same 2 shown in the score panel.
> 
> EDIT: Quick question. Where are we at on the CPU clock on that one? 5.0MHz can't possibly be right. And Your CPU-Z looks like it says 1.3GHz.
> 
> ...


5Mhz
 Its throttling all energy savers on...............................


----------



## MrGenius (May 4, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> 5Mhz
> Its throttling all energy savers on...............................


Wow. That's amazingly low. 5MHz it is then.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 4, 2016)

Asus X79 Deluxe has built in haswell feature's(so I read) as it came just before the X99 came out. I love it!! Oh next one will have the tabs in it too, understand full screen shot!


----------



## kkarab (May 4, 2016)

Hello everyone, this is my score with cpu at default speed and gpu@1420MHz...


----------



## MrGenius (May 4, 2016)

kkarab said:


> Hello everyone, this is my score with cpu at default speed and gpu@1420MHz...


The screenshot is good. But can you please provide the correct GPU mem speed(speed shown /2). I want to be sure I list it correctly. I assume you are using the same Xeon E5-2667 V3 as you posted in the Valley thread. Also if the CPU clock speed is lower than max turbo @ 3.6GHz please provide that too. Or I will list it as 3.6GHz. If these are both incorrect assumptions, then please provide the correct CPU and CPU clock speed.

Thanks.


----------



## TheHunter (May 4, 2016)

MrGenius said:


> No CPU-Z required. You can if you wish.
> 
> There's a NEW and old Valley scores thread. I suggest posting your scores in the new one. If you want them added to the list. The old thread is dead too. If what you mean by that is is there a TPU version of the Unigine Valley Benchmark? No, not that I'm aware of. But you can find it in the downloads section.
> 
> The link to the NEW Valley scores thread is in my sig. But here it is again anyway. *NEW Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0 Scores*


Ok, yeah I meant normal forum group like this one.. Thanks for link!


----------



## kkarab (May 5, 2016)

MrGenius said:


> The screenshot is good. But can you please provide the correct GPU mem speed(speed shown /2). I want to be sure I list it correctly. I assume you are using the same Xeon E5-2667 V3 as you posted in the Valley thread. Also if the CPU clock speed is lower than max turbo @ 3.6GHz please provide that too. Or I will list it as 3.6GHz. If these are both incorrect assumptions, then please provide the correct CPU and CPU clock speed.
> 
> Thanks.



So sorry, you are absolutely right.

New run with system specs > Intel Xeon E5-2667v3@3.0GHz + GTX 980Ti (gpu@1430/ram@1752) + DDR4 2133@11-11-11-31-2T = 2414


----------



## MrGenius (May 5, 2016)

I'm experimenting with the spoiler idea for post #1. I like it myself. But any comments or feedback on it are welcome and appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Pinkerton B. (May 8, 2016)

Even though the category doesn't exist, this score is dedicated to the phantom laptop grouping.

The fixn's = Alienaware 18 - i74810MQ; 880 SLI


----------



## Pinkerton B. (May 8, 2016)

Pinkerton B. said:


> Even though the category doesn't exist, this score is dedicated to the phantom laptop grouping.
> 
> The fixn's = Alienaware 18 - i74810MQ; 880 SLIView attachment 74302 View attachment 74303 View attachment 74305


----------



## MrGenius (May 8, 2016)

Pinkerton B. said:


> Even though the category doesn't exist, this score is dedicated to the phantom laptop grouping.


I don't know what you mean by category doesn't exist. But correct me where I'm wrong, or if I'm wrong. i7-4810MQ @ 3.8GHz + GTX 880M x2 @ 1040/1603 = 1625  Does that sound about right? That's what I'm going to put on the list unless you tell me differently.

What's with the wireframe?


----------



## Pinkerton B. (May 8, 2016)

Hello,
I mean to say that there is no category specific to laptops only. It's a mix between desktop, laptop, and whatever else. So to differentiate myself, I went ahead and declared a phantom group of the said category (obviously, no need to accommodate, just said it for fun). The chip set is rated at 2.8ghz. As far as the wire frame, I think I somehow pressed a F-key and the wire frame appeared. Regardless, thanks for keeping score.


----------



## MrGenius (May 8, 2016)

Ok I get the phantom group thing. Don't care about the wireframe thing(just was curious). But you are telling me I'm wrong about the CPU speed? It's not 3.8GHz it's 2.8GHz. Is that correct? I already put 3.8GHz. But I'll change that if you want me too.


----------



## Pinkerton B. (May 8, 2016)

No worries about changing anything. Thanks again!


----------



## silkstone (May 8, 2016)

i5 2500K @ 4.4ghz
R9 280x @ 880 Mhz + 7870XT






I'm not sure what is going on with my setup, the 280x is limited to 880Mhz and no matter what I try, it won't go above that frequency. The 7870 is in the second slot and will clock all the way up to 1030Mhz, no problem.

Edit - It seems Heaven doesn't like mis-matched cards in xFire. 3Dmark and games will ramp them both up to 1030Mhz, but Heaven will only allow them to go to 880


----------



## chuck216 (May 8, 2016)

MrGenius said:


> Ok I get the phantom group thing. Don't care about the wireframe thing(just was curious). But you are telling me I'm wrong about the CPU speed? It's not 3.8GHz it's 2.8GHz. Is that correct? I already put 3.8GHz. But I'll change that if you want me too.



Actually the wireframe should make the score invalid as the scene isn't being rendered properly.


----------



## RejZoR (May 8, 2016)

Core i7 5820K @ 4.5 GHz
ASUS Strix GTX 980 OC Edition @ 1443/8100

 

I guess I won't be scoring a Top 10 spot, but still not bad for a non-Ti GTX 980...


----------



## MrGenius (May 8, 2016)

chuck216 said:


> Actually the wireframe should make the score invalid as the scene isn't being rendered properly.


It might. But the benchmark can't be run in wireframe mode. So he must have pressed F2 after the fact. Score remains valid.



RejZoR said:


> I guess I won't be scoring a Top 10 spot, but still not bad for a non-Ti GTX 980...


You should also bear in mind that higher scores may have been achieved through bending of the rules in the previous thread. The previous rules never stated no performance texture filtering. So it was never recognized as the driver tweak that it is. Well not by all anyway. Which is why I changed the rules to state it specifically. IOW, try performance texture filtering if you want to score higher for reference. Just don't post the score here is all I'm asking. Actually I don't mind if you post it here. Just don't claim it as a valid score.


----------



## RejZoR (May 10, 2016)

I run all my games at Ultra with Quality texture filtering and 16x AF. Always. So, running at anything less would be just dishonest. Even if for myself only.


----------



## Kaapstad (May 12, 2016)

MrGenius said:


> Ok...I'm willing to reconsider. I will change the rule to "Screenshots showing the number of GPUs as x2/x3/x4 are considered Multi GPU (*Unless clearly stated* *that they aren't*)".  My stipulations being IF you can show me that simply disconnecting the power cable(s) from one of the cards doesn't fix it from showing x2 in the screenshot. However IF that does work...then to ask that you do so is not an unreasonable request. That's what I meant by unplug one. That renders the card inoperative and undetectable in my single card setup. I figured it should do the same in yours. I would try proving it myself. But I don't have a multi GPU setup.
> 
> Fair enough?
> 
> BTW, if any other members would be willing to confirm or deny that as being a working solution I would greatly appreciate your input on it too. I just want to be sure it applies to everyone. Since I don't want to have to keep changing or making up rules as we go along.



You can tell with multi GPUs if they are in use or not by the clockspeeds in the top right hand corner.  GPUs that are not in use will just tick over at idle speeds.

The idle GPUs add nothing to the score and actually hinder things by producing heat and requiring support from the CPU.  If you are going for a maximum score it is better to turn off the extra unused GPUs.


----------



## N1GHTRA1N (May 14, 2016)

I have been playing around with a couple Titan X cards. Is there a reason why they only show 4095 RAM? I assume Unigen doesn't support more?


----------



## MrGenius (May 14, 2016)

N1GHTRA1N said:


> I have been playing around with a couple Titan X cards. Is there a reason why they only show 4095 RAM? I assume Unigen doesn't support more?


Yeah...Heaven and Valley never show more than 4GB. I don't think it has anything to do with supporting more than that or not. AFAIK neither one uses anywhere near that @ 1080p. So it's pretty irrelevant...to this thread at least.

BTW, if you want the #5 slot you'll have to provide me with correct clocks and a FULL screenshot per the rules.


----------



## Astrolupa (May 14, 2016)

Hi all,

My modest contribution for the benchmark "hall of fame". 

Core i7 860 @ 2.8Ghz
2 x NVIDIA GTX650 Ti Boost @ 1241/3004


----------



## Sokan_U (May 15, 2016)

New build and new to benchmarking... how's my scores? (No intentions being on list). Trying to troubleshoot some issues I had during Overwatch Beta. Thanks!



 

Current Build:


----------



## gasolin (May 15, 2016)

Don't know how this screenshot works since it doesn't seem to work when i press F12, if it does i don't know where the screenshot is located.... f that here is my score (running windows 10 64bit)


----------



## gasolin (May 15, 2016)

Is my score okay it's not the best but it might just temporary gpus until i find out if i want to return them and go for gtx 1080,monitor acer predator x34 3440x1440 100hz


----------



## gasolin (May 15, 2016)

That is impressive although my old gtx 680/980 i think where stock BUT it's only at 1920x1080 and at higher resolution the gtx 980 is faster i think because of the Bus Width, i did how ever run unigine with my gtx 980 in 4xaa and i guess with 8xaa scores for the 980 would be under 900


----------



## MrGenius (May 15, 2016)

Sokan_U said:


> New build and new to benchmarking... how's my scores?


The lowest for a GTX 970. But as expected for stock clocks(no OC). I'm guessing.


gasolin said:


> Don't know how this screenshot works since it doesn't seem to work when i press F12, if it does i don't know where the screenshot is located.)


 This PC > Drive Name (C: ) > Users > User Name > Heaven > screenshots.

C: = the drive where Windows 10 is installed(so potentially a different drive letter).

I do need to see the full screenshots from the Heaven screenshots folder to validate your scores. Your 960 SLI score seems quite good. But there are none on the Multi GPU list to compare it to. Your 680 and 980 scores are low. But in the expected range for stock or slightly OC clocks.

Please remember to type out the correct clocks for each screenshot provided. And for cards with boost, the highest boost clock reached during the benchmark.

Thanks.


----------



## gasolin (May 15, 2016)

Some kind of strange tga file, nothing at all i can use


----------



## MrGenius (May 15, 2016)

gasolin said:


> Some kind of strange tga file, nothing at all i can use


You need to convert the tga file to jpg. I use Honeyview. Because it's free. There are other methods to open and/or convert tga files. So I've heard.


----------



## MrGenius (May 18, 2016)

Sorry @PawnOfGod. Can't list it. Please read the thread. It's only 3 pages. Specifically the first post.

Thanks.


----------



## PawnOfGod (May 18, 2016)

Okay! I think i have it correct now!! 


FX 6300 (Ocerclocked) H80I GT cooler
4.7 GHZ
Asus 970 Strix (Overclocked)
1455 MHZ

It seems on scene 22 or 23 theres a throttle issue with the program or my computer but it happens every time so I cant say if its my rig or Heavan.  I will say its when the Min Max occurs.
Thanks for the help @MrGenius


----------



## PawnOfGod (May 18, 2016)

Since this is a thing. Heres this one.

ALSO SIDE NOTE. @vader007 Got a 1600+ score at 1900x1080 with my same same setup No overclock. My guess to why is becasue he is using Windows 7. the post was a Year ago but hey its in my category of 6300s so it peaked my interest.

Any thoughts?


----------



## MrGenius (May 18, 2016)

1680x1050 vs. 1920x1080. Windows 10 will score significantly higher than Windows 7. If all else is the same. And it doesn't look like he's running 7 anyways. That's what 10 looks like.

I prefer it if you list all of the correct clocks for both CPU and GPU. As in *type them out in your post*. Correct boost clocks too preferably. As in the highest boost clocks achieved during Heaven. I will list them as what you state them to be. For now 1455/1795.

There are no throttle issues with Heaven. It's your GPU. Or rather most likely the settings you're running it with. It's either thermal throttling or power throttling. Likely the latter.

Not that it matters. But I'm super anal about correct spelling. So FYI it's piqued, not peaked.


----------



## PawnOfGod (May 18, 2016)

Haha Okay. Honestly 29 and never knew that and feel silly.  Also, if i posted them incorrectly Im sorry ill benchmark and screen shot the 2nd screen with snips and add when Im done gaming tonight. As for Vader it says windows 7 on his Heaven Screen shot.


----------



## MrGenius (May 18, 2016)

PawnOfGod said:


> Also, if i posted them incorrectly Im sorry ill benchmark and screen shot the 2nd screen with snips and add when Im done gaming tonight. As for Vader it says windows 7 on his Heaven Screen shot.


You'll get it eventually. I guess it just takes a while for some.

I have no idea what Heaven screenshot you're referring to(nor do I particularly care). But the one you showed me says "*Platform: Windows NT 6.2 (build 9200) 64bit*". Just like yours. Just like mine. Just like everybody's who's running Windows 10 64. Not that it matters. Because OS is not being recorded for this thread.

Wait...let me guess. That was your score for 1680x1050? In which case I need correct clocks to list it. If so.


----------



## PawnOfGod (May 18, 2016)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-benchmark-scores.198888/page-22#post-3222812 


It was a little while back and its the exact same specs and overclock as my 1900x1080


----------



## Kapportal (May 18, 2016)

Hello guys, here my description and score. So sad my card(970 msi gaming) is not pulling out anymore 1531 core 8600 memory  so i cant add my 1704 benchmark score since it's not taken on the rocks and i cannot repeat the benchmark for unknown reasons .....


i5-4670K @ 4.0GHz + GTX 970 msi gaming @ 1531.5/8500 = 1659
screenshot (this should be valid instead i think)
i don't remember if the SS should be JPG or PNG, i don't find the info in the thread(s)..
http://s32.postimg.org/qnenjb8xx/heaven_2016_05_18_07_45_31_12.png
hope i can join with this one as well



(just to show you, this was the bench i was talking about)
https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1375x773q90/921/XuZbJz.png









Sorry guys, you may ignore the entire thread, i just looked now that the old score i was talking about have been added. Maybe the post reviewer did wait to add a lot of scores since they made the new benchmark page. I apologize, ignore full things i wrote before and no-need to add any score since the one i wanted to add was made just for the rock heaven stuff, and lower to the one i just found out have been added, have a great day.


----------



## MrGenius (May 18, 2016)

PawnOfGod said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-benchmark-scores.198888/page-22#post-3222812
> 
> It was a little while back and its the exact same specs and overclock as my 1900x1080


I see. And got it. Listed as such.


PawnOfGod said:


> ALSO SIDE NOTE. @vader007 Got a 1600+ score at 1900x1080 with my same same setup No overclock. My guess to why is becasue he is using Windows 7. the post was a Year ago but hey its in my category of 6300s so it peaked my interest.
> 
> Any thoughts?


1. It's listed as 1495/1852 vs. yours(1455/1795)
2. He might have used performance or high performance texture filtering(which are NOT allowed).
3. It's 19*2*0x1080.
_______________________________________

I decided to give 1680x1050 a shot too. Because I was bored.

i5-3570K @ 5.0GHz + R9 280X @ 1222/1850 = 1222


----------



## R3ign (May 18, 2016)

Here's my attempt

Clocks during test

CPU - i5 3570k - *3.8 Ghz *_(Boost) _
GPU - GTX 970 - *1290 Mhz *_(Boost)_ _GPU-Z screenshot was taken during test but I'd say it's more like 1290 Mhz going by Msi Afterbuner_


----------



## gasolin (May 18, 2016)

N1GHTRA1N said:


> I have been playing around with a couple Titan X cards. Is there a reason why they only show 4095 RAM? I assume Unigen doesn't support more?




Why this low minimum fps are your pc the bottleneck?


----------



## MrGenius (May 18, 2016)

R3ign said:


> Here's my attempt
> View attachment 74718


Clocks *TYPED OUT* please. With GPU clocks corrected for *true boost* during the benchmark. If the boost clocks are less than shown in the screenshot you need to state that. CPU-Z and GPU-Z don't prove anything to me. I will be forced to list what they say *IF* that's all I can see. In this case I can see 1455MHz for the GPU core in the screenshot. So that's what I'm listing it as. If that's not correct you need to say so. I will not list 1253MHz because you haven't asked me to. And I don't believe it's accurate anyway. I'd bet it's either 1455MHz or somewhere in between. I don't know because I'm not you.


----------



## gasolin (May 18, 2016)

I took out my second asus gtx 960 strix 4gb (to return it and later get a used gtx 980) and took a benchmark with the card left in my pc, i tried honeyview but couldn't find out how to take a screenshot after the tga picture was showed in honeyview, because it moved the pictiure to the honeyview folder as a tga file, so i used greenshot to take a screenshot, not interested in getting verified so it's okay if i don't get verified

who is the score?

Update i think it's not running x16 så i have to move my gpu from the lowest red pci e to the top red pci e ex press (asus vii ranger z97)


----------



## gasolin (May 18, 2016)

fps 35.6 score 896 minimum score 18.6 max fps 80.4 

pci-e x16 didn't make a diffrence other then a bit lower minimum fps and higher max fps


----------



## MrGenius (May 18, 2016)

It's not great. But I'll take it anyway.

Honeyview is super simple to use. Let me show you.

Do like so.





Then like so.





And you'll get like so.





 Then you can take that JPEG image and upload it. Then insert it into your post.

Simple as that.


----------



## gasolin (May 18, 2016)

Right click on the tga file and choose convert with honeyview


----------



## gasolin (May 18, 2016)

I get around 20 minimum fps but some of you with a much more powerfull gpu get lower score then my oced gtx 960 and i7 4790k running 4.5 ghz


----------



## MrGenius (May 19, 2016)

Heaven is brutal on any setup.

But....I'm almost about to hit 1100 points!!! Just got 1098 @ 1212MHz with the newest Crimson drivers. Inching my way towards my goal 1 point/MHz at a time here. 

Today might just be the day...

Or not. Give 'er a small breather. Then give it a go @ 1214MHz. 1213MHz just farted out on me. Lost a point.

Bah! Hitting the wall again. 1215MHz same as 1212MHz. Not a good sign. 

Oh well. Gives me something to look forward to with the next driver release.


----------



## D007 (May 19, 2016)

I'm sure I've taken this test and like all others. Not sure how I'm not on it but ok..lol


----------



## MrGenius (May 19, 2016)

D007 said:


> I'm sure I've taken this test and like all others. Not sure how I'm not on it but ok..lol


It's not a test. If it was...you just failed. Because your score is on the list. But if you can't find it...that's your problem. Not mine. Sorry. 

Hint: Click the "Spoiler : Sub Top 10 Multi GPU Scores" then type your screen name in the Filter box. Do you see it now?


----------



## MrGenius (May 22, 2016)

Spoiler: Bad news of a very personal nature



Hey guys. I need to make a statement about what's going on with me right now. As I'm going to need to step away from my duties as far as these benchmark threads are concerned and my participation in this site in general. Something terrible has happened in my family. I'm really devastated and in a state of shock about it. And I'm going to need a little time to recover from it. I'll be back as soon as I can. I'm not going to let this ruin my life. I'm going to accept it for what it is. I need to grieve the loss as it is required to cope with the situation. But I also understand in time it will get better and easier for me. Such is life. And I am strong enough to survive this. I will make it through this. I know I can. I know I will.

I chose this thread to say this due to the title. I'm not a religious person. And I don't necessarily believe in a God or a real Heaven. I don't rule it out. And sometimes I hope for it to be. If there is a God and a Heaven for those deserving of it, then my brother surely resides there now. He didn't deserve the life fraught with suffering and misery that his became. He didn't choose to be mentally ill. He never meant to hurt anyone. He never purposely did anything to make anyone's life miserable including his own. What he did was not really his fault. His mind was sick. And he couldn't make it better. I know he would have it he could. He did try. I know he did his best. I know deep in his heart he loved us all. Even though at times his mind told him we were all conspiring against him. It tore my heart out to witness him be so troubled an inable to deal with reality. But it's over now. That is the one good thing about this. He is no longer suffering. I'm sad to see him go. But happy for him to be free of trouble permanently. I will miss him as no words can properly describe. And I will love him eternally.

It's too difficult for me to understand what happened today. The facts are not yet fully known to my family and I at this point. The circumstances regarding his death are still under investigation. What we do know is that he was shot and killed by a police officer, or possibly 2 police officers. They came to his apartment this afternoon to serve a warrant for failure to appear on a misdemeanor offense. He may or may not have done something to justify their actions. At this point I can't possibly understand what or why. He certianly didn't own or possess any firearms. Or even any deadly weapons of any kind that I know of. I don't know why they would choose to kill him. They haven't told us yet what he did. If I do find out that his death was unjustified the person(s) involved will have created an unending nightmare for themselves. I will haunt them to their graves. If they are guilty of any wrong doing they are going to pay for it to the fullest extent of the law.

I really need to go now. But I shall return. The one last thing I want to say before I go is I love you Travis. I always have and I always will. You were my brother and my best friend. It's too bad it had to end like this. But I will carry on without you. And live my life for you. You didn't deserve this. No matter what they say this will forever be true. Good bye my brother. I'm sorry I couldn't have been there for you more than I was. I hope you know I would have taken a bullet for you. Without a second thought.


----------



## Caring1 (May 22, 2016)

Wow, so sad for your loss man, I feel for you.


----------



## MrGenius (May 23, 2016)

I'm feeling much better now. I wasn't sure how long it would take me to get back on my feet again. I really need something(s) right now to help take my mind off of the situation as much as possible. There's little I can do about it at this point. What I can I am. Most of which is moving myself forward, and not letting this drag me down. Since I know that's what he would want me to do. So let the threads resume. Thanks for your patience and understanding.


----------



## Traconis (May 23, 2016)

My first try here 
First of my rigs
Alienware 17 i7-6700hq 2.6Ghz 8gb ddr4, GPU clocks as per Heaven 1261 gpu clock /3000 gpu memory clock
(cant overclock gpu more with Nvidia inspector  )

RESULT:

*i7-6700HQ @ 2.6GHz + GTX 980M @ 1261/3000 = 1346*

Also this is a laptop so every time I disabling Intel 530 heaven crashes and cant run it (even after reboot)
Tomorrow Alienware Aurora R4


----------



## Machinematrix (May 28, 2016)

Can't wait to see GTX 1080 scores


----------



## scevism (May 28, 2016)

Tried to run it 1920x1080 in the options always defaults to my native display 1366x751 or 1360x768 but this was the result.


----------



## Machinematrix (May 28, 2016)

scevism said:


> Tried to run it 1920x1080 in the options always defaults to my native display 1366x751 or 1360x768 but this was the result.
> View attachment 75030



You have to enable DSR in your drivers, this will allow your GPU to run at any resolution, even if your monitor does not support it.


----------



## MrGenius (May 28, 2016)

scevism said:


> Tried to run it 1920x1080 in the options always defaults to my native display 1366x751 or 1360x768 but this was the result.


You have a *40"* LCD with a native res. of 1366 x 768? With all the other nice system hardware you've got, what were you thinking there? It sort of defeats the purpose. Don't you think?

Anyways. If you want a score on one of the lists it needs to be at least 1680 x 1050. I'm not going to create a new list for any other lower non-FHD resolutions. Sorry. If it was up to me, I wouldn't even allow 1680 x 1050. But that's the way it was from the previous thread. So I left it that way out of consideration to the previous OP.


----------



## scevism (May 28, 2016)

MrGenius said:


> You have a *40"* LCD with a native res. of 1366 x 768? With all the other nice system hardware you've got, what were you thinking there? It sort of defeats the purpose. Don't you think?
> 
> Anyways. If you want a score on one of the lists it needs to be at least 1680 x 1050. I'm not going to create a new list for any other lower non-FHD resolutions. Sorry. If it was up to me, I wouldn't even allow 1680 x 1050. But that's the way it was from the previous thread. So I left it that way out of consideration to the previous OP.


Very true saving up at the mo to get a nice monitor. It's long over due


----------



## Absolution (May 29, 2016)

i7 6700k (stock 4.0Ghz)
R9 Nano (stock with +50% power limit to prevent power throttle)







Nice temps


----------



## Machinematrix (Jun 3, 2016)

FX-6100 @ 4Ghz + GTX 980 Ti 1102/1753


----------



## jpwarman (Jun 3, 2016)

i5 6500 Skylake, GTX 1080, standard fan cooling


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 3, 2016)

I think we have our first GTX 1080. 
Nice numbers.


----------



## ckennow (Jun 5, 2016)

I7 4770K 3.5 GHz, Nvidia GTX 1080 Founders Edition No Overclocking All stock.


----------



## ddrees (Jun 5, 2016)

i7-4770K 3.5 GHz; EVGA GTX 1080 Founders Edition OC'd to 2075/5450


----------



## ckennow (Jun 5, 2016)

Didn't know we could overclock....


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 6, 2016)

ckennow said:


> Didn't know we could overclock....


Your initial post showed a low minimum fps, much improved after overclocking the card, but it's at 81C now.
Check your case cooling to try to lower that a bit.
Best fps increases I have seen are by boosting the core to around 2.1 or just under, and leaving the memory clocks at stock.


----------



## saruth (Jun 6, 2016)

i7 3770 3.4ghz, Gigabyte g1 gaming 970 oc to 1603/4001


----------



## ckennow (Jun 6, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Your initial post showed a low minimum fps, much improved after overclocking the card, but it's at 81C now.
> Check your case cooling to try to lower that a bit.
> Best fps increases I have seen are by boosting the core to around 2.1 or just under, and leaving the memory clocks at stock.



I'll be honest. I don't have the first clue as to what I'm doing when it comes to overclocking anything. I'm a bit intimidated by it. I've heard horror stories and I don't really feel like burning out a component that's going to ruin my gaming rig. I saw an article that gave me the settings they used to OC their 1080 FE and set EVGA Precision X 16 to those settings on mine. That's what I got. I dabbled a little in MEMTEST and CPU settings in the BIOS for my 4770K but ultimately decided to leave them alone as I really didn't know what I was doing. I'm too afraid to ask for help lest I get the "noob" treatment which I can't stand since I'm not a dummy when it comes to computers but everyone these days acts like tinkering with components that cost 1000's of dollars is no big deal. I for one don't want to have to replace the most expensive graphics card I've ever bought in my entire life. But I digress. Tips are appreciated I can attach pics of my rig if needed. Hit me up on FB or something I'm easy to find.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 6, 2016)

The best rule of overclocking I have seen is, if you cant afford to replace it, leave it alone.


----------



## psyko12 (Jun 7, 2016)

AMD FX 8350 BE @ 4.5 ghz / GTX 970 G1 @  1644 / 3505


----------



## GpuManiac1000 (Jun 7, 2016)

My results with Gigabyte GTX 980 G1, moded bios 1557/8000 (no boost - idle clock=135, load clock=1557)
Intel i5 2500k 4,8Ghz

AVG= 79,1
SCORE= 1992


----------



## ThrDev (Jun 10, 2016)

Ran it in fullscreen so I couldn't get the GPU-Z and CPU-Z over the window.

i5-4790k @ 4.5GHz + GTX 1080 FE @ 2100/5505 = 3099

I can't figure out why GPU-Z is saying different clockspeeds but correct my post if I'm wrong. Heaven reports 2100/5505 but GPU-Z reports 1934/1251. I'm pretty sure it's the first one.


----------



## jaggerwild (Jun 11, 2016)

ckennow said:


> I'll be honest. I don't have the first clue as to what I'm doing when it comes to overclocking anything. I'm a bit intimidated by it. I've heard horror stories and I don't really feel like burning out a component that's going to ruin my gaming rig. I saw an article that gave me the settings they used to OC their 1080 FE and set EVGA Precision X 16 to those settings on mine. That's what I got. I dabbled a little in MEMTEST and CPU settings in the BIOS for my 4770K but ultimately decided to leave them alone as I really didn't know what I was doing. I'm too afraid to ask for help lest I get the "noob" treatment which I can't stand since I'm not a dummy when it comes to computers but everyone these days acts like tinkering with components that cost 1000's of dollars is no big deal. I for one don't want to have to replace the most expensive graphics card I've ever bought in my entire life. But I digress. Tips are appreciated I can attach pics of my rig if needed. Hit me up on FB or something I'm easy to find.



 First yer a total noob, but you know what yer doing.


----------



## Sakuul (Jun 12, 2016)

Intel 3770k@4.2GHz
EVGA Titan X GPU@1461MHz  GDDR5 Memory @4295MHz
Power limit set to 118%
and the good old Titan X hanges in there


----------



## Sofakingwrecked (Jun 13, 2016)

i5-4690K @ 4.4GHz +780 ti (SLI)@ 1176/1795 = 3292

Air cooled. But this overclock resulted in a temp of 87 celsius on the hottest card and 82 celsius on the cooler card.











Sakuul said:


> Intel 3770k@4.2GHz
> EVGA Titan X GPU@1461MHz  GDDR5 Memory @4295MHz
> Power limit set to 118%
> and the good old Titan X hanges in there
> ...


You ran your test at the wrong resolution of 1600 x 900. it should be 1920 x 1080.



ckennow said:


> Didn't know we could overclock....



That is impressive! Just one card is on par with respectable, 2 card, SLI scores from 780, 780ti, 970 and 980.

Congratulations on the new card!


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 14, 2016)

Now where have I seen that user name before @Sofakingwrecked?


----------



## erek (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Caring1 (Jun 22, 2016)

8xAA?


----------



## erek (Jun 22, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> 8xAA?


----------



## supatunda (Jun 23, 2016)

gtx 1080 @ 2100/5300
i7 6700k @ 4.5
32gb ram
top 10 please


----------



## D007 (Jun 25, 2016)

GTX 1080 FTW:
1960/1860
i7 4770k @ 4.7
=3047


----------



## D007 (Jun 25, 2016)

erek said:


>



 I'm so confused.. Two posts back to back. What's the difference? Looks the same to me..
3663 with one 1080? Lower settings? Which is the valid one for the results?lol
One seems too low to me, the other seems too high..lol


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 25, 2016)

D007 said:


> I'm so confused.. Two posts back to back.


Ironic 
First post didn't have AA set.


----------



## silkstone (Jun 25, 2016)

After fixing Crossfire on my rig I got a new personal best

280x + 7870 Myst 1030/1500 (Xfire)
2500K @ 4.4 Ghz


----------



## Hockster (Jun 26, 2016)

i7 6700K@4.7GHZ
MSI 1080 GamingX - averaged about 2075MHz on core, memory was 5105MHz.


----------



## D007 (Jun 27, 2016)

Been a month since last edit.. Op still doing this?


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 27, 2016)

D007 said:


> Been a month since last edit.. Op still doing this?


Same OP as the other thread (Valley) D007 (he has like 3/4 threads he's running)... he's banned for 90 days to return 8/29...


----------



## erek (Jun 27, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Same OP as the other thread D007 (he has like 3/4 threads he's running)... he's banned for 90 days to return 8/29...



why's he banned?


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 27, 2016)

None of my(our) business.


----------



## D007 (Jun 27, 2016)

erek said:


> why's he banned?


How you know he got banned?
Well if that's the case.. So much for this thread..lol


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 27, 2016)

In the the other thread (Valley) it mentions that... well alludes to it from staff. They had a specific date for his return (8/29). You must have me on ignore...


----------



## watlok (Jun 28, 2016)

MSI GTX 1070 Gaming 8G, ran 2126MHz the entire time (could see afterburner on second monitor) at 58c-59c
i7 3770k @ 4.4GHz


----------



## Machinematrix (Jun 28, 2016)

george vasiliadis said:


> Asus Geforce gtx titan black @1160gpu/1900mem, Intel pentium g3258 @4.2 1.3vView attachment 75823



This is the heaven benchmark thread, post this on the valley thread, and it must be an screenshot from within the software to prove it is real, otherwise it won't be added to the list.


----------



## EpicGrog (Jun 30, 2016)

Hey... Replaced my SLI GTX 980's with a GTX 1080 this week. Although I knew my standard Game/Bench scores would be considerably lower, I made this purchase primarily for VR and the Vive. My VR performance nearly doubled with this card. I put my 980 Hybrid watercooler on it as well, fit perfectly without the shroud and temps stay under 50C. I clocked the card to 2100/5400. My score isnt the greatest, but keep in mind Im running an X58 Xeon at 4.4Ghz thats 8 years old! Not too bad for how old this system is. For comparison purposes my 980 SLI  scored a 3434 under the same settings/condition for this test. Also, it seems GPUz doesnt correctly show my max clock for the 1080, so I included a screenshot of Afterburners OSD showing clock and memory speeds.

Edit** Now that I looked thru this thread I noticed I actually outperformed an i7-6700K @ 4.7Ghz with a GTX 1080 by a small margin (due to my 1080 being overclocked slightly higher) I guess this old dog still has some life left in it... and I thought this CPU was going to bottleneck.


----------



## Machinematrix (Jun 30, 2016)

EpicGrog said:


> Hey... Replaced my SLI GTX 980's with a GTX 1080 this week. Although I knew my standard Game/Bench scores would be considerably lower, I made this purchase primarily for VR and the Vive. My VR performance nearly doubled with this card. I put my 980 Hybrid watercooler on it as well, fit perfectly without the shroud and temps stay under 50C. I clocked the card to 2100/5400. My score isnt the greatest, but keep in mind Im running an X58 Xeon at 4.4Ghz thats 8 years old! Not too bad for how old this system is. For comparison purposes my 980 SLI  scored a 3434 under the same settings/condition for this test. Also, it seems GPUz doesnt correctly show my max clock for the 1080, so I included a screenshot of Afterburners OSD showing clock and memory speeds.
> 
> Edit** Now that I looked thru this thread I noticed I actually outperformed an i7-6700K @ 4.7Ghz with a GTX 1080 by a small margin (due to my 1080 being overclocked slightly higher) I guess this old dog still has some life left in it... and I thought this CPU was going to bottleneck.



You can reach 100% gpu usage with very little processor usage in this benchmark. However, having no bottlenecks in this benchmark does not mean that you will not be bottlenecked in other cpu intensive games.


----------



## EpicGrog (Jun 30, 2016)

I hear ya. Games like Battlefield 4, GTAV, SW Battlefront are utilizing 60-85% on ultra settings currently (unless I run them at 5760x1200 then they max the card). However, all the VR titles run at 99% and thats really where the funs at!


----------



## george vasiliadis (Jun 30, 2016)

thats my poorly system score with my friends g3258 mine 4670k died


----------



## MrGenius (Jan 21, 2017)

Ahhhhh....just waking up. After a *very* long nap. I'll get all these new scores on the list ASAP. Please be patient. Should be all patched up in the next day or so.


----------



## Deleted member 169575 (Jan 22, 2017)

My gaming on a budget build:

CPU: i5 2500k @ 4.8 GHz
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 612 v2
GPU: R9 290x @ 1145 MHz /1546 MHz
GPU Cooler: Artic Accelero Xtreme III
RAM: 2x4gb Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600Mhz
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 250gb


----------



## Jetster (Jan 22, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> Ahhhhh....just waking up. After a *very* long nap. I'll get all these new scores on the list ASAP. Please be patient. Should be all patched up in the next day or so.



Hey can you copy and paste the scores of the old thread and add them to your table. That would be a good reference but its quite  a bit of work. https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/unigine-heaven-4-0-benchmark-scores.198888/

Just so all the scores are in one spot. I realize you link to it but I still go back for reference


----------



## Machinematrix (Jan 22, 2017)

GPU core clock: 1262Mhz
GPU memory clock: 1753 Mhz (stock)
CPU clock: 4.00 Ghz (stock)






Jetster said:


> Hey can you copy and paste the scores of the old thread and add them to your table. That would be a good reference but its quite  a bit of work. https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/unigine-heaven-4-0-benchmark-scores.198888/
> 
> Just so all the scores are in one spot. I realize you link to it but I still go back for reference



He did it when he started the thread.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 22, 2017)

Machinematrix said:


> He did it when he started the thread.



My bad, I didn't notice the drop down


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 23, 2017)

Xeon X5670 @4.0ghz (stock 2.93).......HD 7970  1100/1500 (stock 925/1375)     .......956


----------



## MrGenius (Jan 24, 2017)

Experiencing technical difficulties. Need to request unlimited post editing(again) to update scores. Please stand by. Thank you for your patience. Shouldn't be much longer to get this all fixed up. Sorry so slow.

EDIT: 1/30 Getting it done finally. Ever so slowly though. My brain is really taking a long time to recover. I don't remember it being so difficult to do this. Be that as it may. Your scores will still  be making the list in due time. Or slightly(relatively) over-due time. But whatever works I suppose.


----------



## SetsunaFZero (Jan 31, 2017)

CPU runs @ 4.4GHz
32GB RAM 1333MHz

GPU:
MSi 980Ti 6G ASIC 64.1% with custom modified Bios, Boost disabled with constant VCore 1.255V
Core 1506MHz, Vram 4005MHz

NV Driver 378.49


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 31, 2017)

too bad heaven doesnt run on Win10   good thing i have a dual boot PC 

i think i got it right.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 31, 2017)

Heaven runs on 10...


----------



## Torcano (Feb 1, 2017)

Hello guys, I'm new to the forums here. Thought I'd drop by and share my heaven 4.0 scores for the new Mini ITX PC that I just built.

i5-6600K running at 4.4 GHz coupled to an EVGA GTX 1080 FTW DT Edition card running at ~2100 MHz boost rock solid stable with memory at 5508. These were the highest scores that I got after doing around 20 benchmark runs.

System built in a Corsair 380T Mini ITX case if anyone wanted to know. A couple pics in spoiler. 


Spoiler
















Benchmark score along with clock speeds are as follows -


----------



## cpkai (Feb 2, 2017)

6800k @ 3.8
GTX 1080 ACX 3.0 
1607/5540  -  GPU Offset +172, MEM offset +535
Power Target 120%


----------



## MrGenius (Feb 4, 2017)

cpkai said:


> *1607*/5540


Core speed seems a little low for that score. Something tells me it boosts much higher than that during the benchmark. Probably closer to the 2025 shown in the screenshot. But I'm listing numbers as they are posted(*not* as shown in the screenshot). So if you want it to be listed differently you'll need to provide me with a different(likely more accurate) number.


----------



## cpkai (Feb 5, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> Core speed seems a little low for that score. Something tells me it boosts much higher than that during the benchmark. Probably closer to the 2025 shown in the screenshot. But I'm listing numbers as they are posted(*not* as shown in the screenshot). So if you want it to be listed differently you'll need to provide me with a different(likely more accurate) number.


Hey sorry about that, the 1607 is the base clock (obviously), what it was pushing was 2037, but it wasn't fully consistent.


----------



## cpkai (Feb 5, 2017)

cpkai said:


> Hey sorry about that, the 1607 is the base clock (obviously), what it was pushing was 2037, but it wasn't fully consistent.


In this one it is actually 2025, you were right =P


----------



## The Pack (Feb 5, 2017)

Hy @ all, i`ve got a screenshot of my result

i7 6850K@4.4GHz/ Asus Strix GTX 1070 O8G 2151MHz / 4900MHz My second Card is not running. SLI disabled, but she is on the screen. After this pic, it comes one with SLI.


----------



## The Pack (Feb 5, 2017)

and now with SLI

lower power, becouse the second card is one with shiti micron ram


----------



## MrGenius (Feb 5, 2017)

The Pack said:


> i7 6850K@4.4GHz/ Asus Strix GTX 1070 O8G 2151MHz / 4900MHz My second Card is not running. SLI disabled, but she is on the screen. After this pic, it comes one with SLI.View attachment 83775


That's good enough to take the #1 spot for a GTX 1070. But I can't list it because of rule #9. You'll probably have to remove the other card from your system to conform to the rules for a single card run. I'm sorry about that. If it's any consolation you do have the #1 spot(#7 overall) on the list for a GTX 1070 in SLIx2.


----------



## The Pack (Feb 5, 2017)

Ok,i will look tomorrow


----------



## The Pack (Feb 6, 2017)

Ok,here is the singel gpu pic

i7 6850K @ 4.4GHz/ Asus Strix GTX 1070 O8G 2176MHz / 4900MHz


----------



## AlienChicken (Feb 6, 2017)

Got this on my second run, i7 7700k@4.6GHz, Gigabyte GTX1080 Stable 2139MHz, 5508 MHz Memory
Score: 3124


----------



## cpkai (Feb 8, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> Core speed seems a little low for that score. Something tells me it boosts much higher than that during the benchmark. Probably closer to the 2025 shown in the screenshot. But I'm listing numbers as they are posted(*not* as shown in the screenshot). So if you want it to be listed differently you'll need to provide me with a different(likely more accurate) number.



Okay I did it! I been trying to break 3k score
Score - 3005
6800k @ 4.0GHz 
1 gtx 1080 acx 3.0  (clock speeds steady @ 2000mhz, 5556mhz memory


----------



## Karrigallu (Feb 15, 2017)

Just made Insane score with a 1070 on Water
2100 MHZ ClockSpeed 4500 Memory Speed ( Presicer in the Screenshot )
MSI 1070 Gaming X
MSI Z170i Gaming Pro AC
i7 7700k 4.9 GhZ


----------



## MrGenius (Feb 16, 2017)

Karrigallu said:


> Just made Insane score with a 1070 on Water
> 2100 MHZ ClockSpeed 4500 Memory Speed ( Presicer in the Screenshot )
> MSI 1070 Gaming X
> MSI Z170i Gaming Pro AC
> i7 7700k 4.9 GhZ


Wow! 78°C? That's some HOT water...literally!


----------



## The Pack (Feb 16, 2017)

Karrigallu said:


> Just made Insane score with a 1070 on Water
> 2100 MHZ ClockSpeed 4500 Memory Speed ( Presicer in the Screenshot )
> MSI 1070 Gaming X
> MSI Z170i Gaming Pro AC
> i7 7700k 4.9 GhZ



Whats that...? 78C? Under water...?


----------



## Karrigallu (Feb 16, 2017)

The Pack said:


> Whats that...? 78C? Under water...?


Yep, Running in mini ITX case, everything really compact soo the temps aint that great


----------



## Karrigallu (Feb 16, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> Wow! 78°C? That's some HOT water...literally!


Yeah its mini ITX and a custom loop, it was my first try tho. the CPU water gets directly into the GPU and then into the raidator. im planing on changing that very soonly since th i7 runs on 1.42 volts or something


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 16, 2017)

Those are worse than air temps man... need more radiator there bud.


----------



## The Pack (Feb 16, 2017)

Karrigallu said:


> Yeah its mini ITX and a custom loop, it was my first try tho. the CPU water gets directly into the GPU and then into the raidator. im planing on changing that very soonly since th i7 runs on 1.42 volts or something


Ok...i'have that also,in a big case...two cards and my card bets never 42C. I have an i7 6850 @4,4 GHz@ 1,41 V...


----------



## Karrigallu (Feb 16, 2017)

The Pack said:


> Ok...i'have that also,in a big case...two cards and my card bets never 42C. I have an i7 6850 @4,4 GHz@ 1,41 V...


damn i hope i didnt install the GPU block wrong. really 42 c? are the cards overcloked?


----------



## Karrigallu (Feb 16, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Those are worse than air temps man... need more radiator there bud.


i can only fit a single radiator in my case sadly
- 120 mm ofcourse


----------



## The Pack (Feb 16, 2017)

Karrigallu said:


> damn i hope i didnt install the GPU block wrong. really 42 c? are the cards overcloked?


Yes a'lot...GPU 2176MHz/ RAM 8700...How large is your radiator?


----------



## The Pack (Feb 16, 2017)

Karrigallu said:


> i can only fit a single radiator in my case sadly
> - 120 mm ofcourse


Hmmm...120mm for e CPU and a GPU is too small...no chance...


----------



## Karrigallu (Feb 16, 2017)

i have a spare 120 mm radiator and some tubing, i could probably stick 2x. 120 mm, on each side one, would that improove it?


----------



## The Pack (Feb 16, 2017)

I have one Loop for the CPU with a 360mm radi,and one for de GPU with a 480mm radi...i think you thake the 120mm for the card,and pick up one aio for the CPU...


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 16, 2017)

Karrigallu said:


> i have a spare 120 mm radiator and some tubing, i could probably stick 2x. 120 mm, on each side one, would that improove it?


Yes... but truth be told, you need a total of 3x120mm worth of radiator for that GPU and a CPU. The general rule of thumb is 120mm for every 100W you have. The 1070 is a 150W card at stock... ~175W when overclocked to the limit.. so I would go 2x120mm for the GPU for best results.


----------



## The Pack (Feb 16, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Yes... but truth be told, you need a total of 3x120mm worth of radiator for that GPU and a CPU. The general rule of thumb is 120mm for every 100W you have. The 1070 is a 150W card at stock... ~175W when overclocked to the limit.. so I would go 2x120mm for the GPU for best results.


So it is,sure


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 16, 2017)

@The Pack - Don't think I will be able to catch you with your MONSTER clocks on that 1070, but I came close!

I did manage to snag first with the 1080, however. 


6950X @ 4.2GHz (10c/10t) + GTX 1080 @ 2076/1471 = 3152



7700K @ 5.1GHz (4c/4t) + GTX 1070 @ 2063/2306 = 2704


----------



## Karrigallu (Feb 16, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> @The Pack - Don't think I will be able to catch you with your MONSTER clocks on that 1070, but I came close!
> 
> I did manage to snag first with the 1080, however.
> 
> View attachment 84135


why not try and get on my clocks? i see you have a 1070, so lets go


----------



## Karrigallu (Feb 16, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> @The Pack - Don't think I will be able to catch you with your MONSTER clocks on that 1070, but I came close!
> 
> I did manage to snag first with the 1080, however.
> 
> ...


oh and i kinda feel proud if someone says i archieved "Monster Clocks", thanks man!


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 16, 2017)

Edit your posts when you add big guy...dont double post! 

As far as your score... seems a bit off for the clocks you listed, honestly (what are you REALLY boosting to is the question...). But, that is the problem with limited information (no CPUz screenshot to see memory speeds/timings as well as cache - MSI AB/GPUz to show ACTUAL clocks to minimize confusion).

But yeah, you don't have monster clocks... sorry. I was talking to The Pack and his 2176 core/ 2450 memory. You don't seem to list what your ACTUAL clockspeeds are on the GPU... but yet you are 200+ points more with lesser listed core clocks and way short on memory.


----------



## The Pack (Feb 16, 2017)

At the end of this month i pick up some 3000MHz RAM, and pull up my prozi to 4.5-4.6GHz...after this little "upgrade" i will look one time for a new bench score


----------



## The Pack (Feb 16, 2017)

New Monsterclocks  
The Pack; i7 6850K@4.4GHz 2x1070 @2151MHz/8800MHz = 4876


----------



## AndrewWyb (Feb 19, 2017)

Looks like I'll take the top spot in the single GPU category in this thread as well  Thanks for the heads up MrGenius!

Kaby Lake i7 7700K running 1.328V @ 5.0 Ghz / ZOTAC GTX 1080 ArcticStorm @ 2138 Mhz Core Clock / 1500 Mhz Mem Clock (or 6003 Mhz according to my ZOTAC Firestorm utility )


----------



## MrGenius (Feb 19, 2017)

AndrewWyb said:


> Looks like I'll take the top spot in the single GPU category in this thread as well  Thanks for the heads up MrGenius!
> 
> Kaby Lake i7 7700K running 1.328V @ 5.0 Ghz / ZOTAC GTX 1080 ArcticStorm @ 2188 Mhz
> View attachment 84242


Nice job! I just need to know the memory speed to add it to the list.


----------



## AndrewWyb (Feb 19, 2017)

Oops forgot that. I updated my post with my mem clock


----------



## Jetster (Feb 19, 2017)

Not a very good screen shot, and why is the pic 4 X the size of the capture?


----------



## AndrewWyb (Feb 19, 2017)

Umm I dunno, I just alt+print screen, cntrl+V into paint and then reduced to 60% image size, cuz the file was too big. Heaven saved all my F12 screenshots as .tga files and I didn't know off-hand how to open them in paint to resize. In Valley i can just F12, resize in paint and upload a much clearer image. Also kind of a noob question, but how do I get GPU-Z to overlay while I'm benchmarking so I can include in the same screenshot


----------



## MrGenius (Feb 19, 2017)

Yeah...I figured it was just quality lost in conversion from .tga. And it's fine. There's better ways to do it though if you're interested. Just directly convert the .tga to .jpg with an image conversion program or online image convertor. I use BANDISOFT's Honeyview(freeware, easy to use). For an example of how to use it see here.

EDIT: I guess you'd have to know to right click on the .tga and select(left click) Convert with Honeyview first. Then follow the instructions from my previous post.

I don't know how, or if, you can get GPU-Z to show during the benchmark.


----------



## AndrewWyb (Feb 19, 2017)

Thanks MrGenius! I had a feeling converting to .jpg was what I needed to do..


----------



## FYFI13 (Feb 19, 2017)

Not pushing it any higher as my poor Corsair CX500M is already hot 

i7 4790K @4.6GHz
8GB DDR3 @2400MHz
GTX 980Ti @1467MHz core and 1801MHz VRAM


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 20, 2017)

I'll just swoop back first for the moment. 

6950X @ 4.4GHz (10c/10t) + GTX 1080 @ 2076/1415 = 3226

4


Note in my original score, memory should have been 1415 (my fault on the typo..corrected above)


----------



## thesmokingman (Feb 20, 2017)

I did a 1080p run, got 133fps on my Titan XP at my daily 24-7 overclock. Then I realized I had set RTSS to frame cap at 140fps lol. I re-ran it with no frame cap, and got 164fps. That was funny.


----------



## MrGenius (Feb 20, 2017)

Well, I for one would really like to see what that card is capable of. Hint hint...


----------



## thesmokingman (Feb 20, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> Well, I for one would really like to see what that card is capable of. Hint hint...



It's just my daily clocks. Iirc highly tuned single TXP can do upwards of 180fps.


----------



## MrGenius (Feb 20, 2017)

Whoowee! That's mighty impressive. So is that OSD accurate? 1974 core 1334 memory? Is that close to right? What about CPU GHz? What are running that at? I really want to put that score at the top of the list.


----------



## thesmokingman (Feb 20, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> Whoowee! That's mighty impressive. So is that OSD accurate? 1974 core 1334 memory? Is that close to right? What about CPU GHz? What are running that at? I really want to put that score at the top of the list.



Yea, the OSD is accurate. The cpu is an i7 6700K at 4.8ghz. *Edit nevermind, let me put up a faster run. Though I've had this card a while, I did not run heaven or valley on it, instead focusing more on firestrike so I'm still feeling this card out with regards to this bench.

i7 6700K @ 4.8GHz + Titan XP @ 2088/1449 = 4397


----------



## TkBaha (Feb 22, 2017)

GTX 1080 FE 1999/1359
i7 4790k 4.6Ghz 1.206v
16 GB DDR3 2400MHZ


----------



## TkBaha (Feb 22, 2017)

wow that titan x pascal scores, is just crazy, its insane, its insane, irresponsible amount of performance  titan x pascal should be GTX 1080 cuz its faster not by little bit but a WHOLE LOT hehe  "dreaming"


----------



## MrGenius (Feb 22, 2017)

TkBaha said:


> wow that titan x pascal scores, is just crazy, its insane, its insane, irresponsible amount of performance  titan x pascal should be GTX 1080 cuz its faster not by little bit but a WHOLE LOT hehe  "dreaming"


I know right. Imagine the score a Quadro P6000 would throw down.


----------



## SportingGodz (Feb 28, 2017)

x2 Evga GTX 1080's SC ACX 3.0@ 2076MHz

i7-6850k@4.2GHz




 

 View attachment 84606 intel 





View attachment 84606


----------



## mdbrotha03 (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Robert brace (Mar 12, 2017)

i7-5960X @ 4.5GHz + Titan x p @ 2126/5705 = 3199



i7-5960X @ 4.5GHz + Titan x p @ 2126/5605 = 4261

Turned G-sync off


----------



## Gokufighther (Mar 12, 2017)

NEW PC 
i3 4130 @3.4ghz stock, Asus rx 470 @1300mhz/1650, 16gb hyperx fury white ram @1866mhz. (full specs https://pcpartpicker.com/list/fgJjhq )







Gokufighther said:


> NEW PC
> i3 4130 @3.4ghz stock, Asus rx 470 @1300mhz/1650, 16gb hyperx fury white ram @1866mhz. (full specs https://pcpartpicker.com/list/fgJjhq )


alright this app i s2g, i set the resolution to 1920x1080 and every single time it wants to set it back. ill do a fullscreen run but the score should be legit 10 point down at most.... ARGH

well i cant get it to replicate the scores i am getting windowed and fullscreen. i have it on fullscreen but it is displaying it in 2560x1080 and not 1920x1080 (even though it says 1920x1080, switching the res to 2560x1080 gives the same result) so my points are going down to the mid 1000's, but windowed "1920x1080" is giving me mid 1200's.....

oh well, i guess i dont get to be on the board this time


----------



## moe1903 (Mar 17, 2017)

well this is my first post but I want to share my results as I finally finished building my new pc (after almost 1 year LOL )
my 1080 runs 2138/5835 MHz stable and my i5-6600K clocks in @ 4.6 GHz

I´m pretty happy with the results


----------



## R00kie (Mar 17, 2017)

Got a Second GTX 1080:
i7-5820K @ 4.5GHz + GTX1080 x2 @ 1962/1375 = 5244





This resolution is getting long in the tooth, these framerates are ridiculous, I think we need to step it up a notch.


----------



## erixx (Mar 17, 2017)

i7 6850K@4400 GTX 1080Ti@2050 = 3922
This is Founders Edition and with fan at fixed 70%. voltgage +10% and Power target +15%. 
I also upped the cpu from 4200 to 4400 for this test
8x AA.

Mr Genius, if you like, remove the unneeded post after this. Bravo 





i knew it... haha, running again. So thankful for your dedication 8)

i7 6850K@4400 GTX 1080Ti@2062 = 3955
some more tweaking... just a little less, for safety, than max oc of @w1zard in his review, but fan at 55%. GPU at 2062mhz at start and then all the time a stable 2038mhz GPu core during the bench, no down-throttling.


----------



## d1sturb3d (Mar 18, 2017)

amd a8 3870k @ 3.2GHz, 8gb ram
asus gtx 1060 3gb stock


----------



## Robert brace (Mar 18, 2017)

i7-5960X @ 4.5GHz + Titan x (pascal) x2 @ 2125/5555 = 6317



i7-5960X @ 4.4GHz + Titan x (pascal) x2 @ 2100/5555 = 6359


----------



## stefanels (Mar 24, 2017)

i7 6700K @ stock / 16Gb 3000Mhz CL16 / R9 Fury OC 1050/500


----------



## MetaMike (Mar 25, 2017)

i7 6700k @ stock / GTX 1080Ti @ stock


----------



## Andrew_tmb (Mar 25, 2017)

I5-4460 / GTX 1060 6gb / 16Gb RAM 1600


----------



## Rennstall (Mar 27, 2017)

Sorry, I accidentally cropped out some info my,b

i7 6700k @ 4.6 ghz

1080ti hybrid @ 180mhz OC mem @ 500mhz oc


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 27, 2017)

Rennstall said:


> View attachment 85525
> 
> 
> Sorry, I accidentally cropped out some info my,b
> ...


Was the sound on during the benchmark?


----------



## Rennstall (Mar 27, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> Was the sound on during the benchmark?


 yes it was unfortunately i cant post a full screenshot as it keeps saying the file is too large


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 27, 2017)

That's alright. I'll take your word for it. Listing the score...

Oh...but if you wanted to try fixing it so it will post. Try opening it with MS paint and saving it as a JPEG. That will probably reduce the file size to within the allowed limits.


----------



## Rennstall (Mar 27, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> That's alright. I'll take your word for it. Listing the score...
> 
> Oh...but if you wanted to try fixing it so it will post. Try opening it with MS paint and saving it as a JPEG. That will probably reduce the file size to within the allowed limits.


----------



## Pichulec (Mar 31, 2017)

i7 2700k - 4,7GHz + Radeon R9 290x - 1130MHz / 1500MHz


----------



## SeibakaS (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## Vya Domus (Mar 31, 2017)

FX-6300 - 4.3 Ghz / GTX 1060 6GB ~ 2139/9000 Mhz


----------



## mdbrotha03 (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Scorpius (Apr 2, 2017)

Photo: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Video:


----------



## MERCURY (Apr 3, 2017)

Score 3,840
CPU 4.8ghz
GPU 2,050/1,493
VRAM 11,800


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 3, 2017)

MERCURY said:


> Score 3,840
> CPU 4.8ghz
> GPU 2,050/1,493
> VRAM 11,800


1920x10*64* isn't allowed. Great score though.


mdbrotha03 said:


> View attachment 85756


Clocks please.


stefanels said:


> i7 6700K @ stock / 16Gb 3000Mhz CL16 / R9 Fury OC 1050/500


Full screenshot for the 1080p score to make the list.


SeibakaS said:


> View attachment 85671


Full screenshot from within Heaven(press F12), plus clocks please.


----------



## Andrew_tmb (Apr 4, 2017)

Xeon E3-1231 v3 + GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1060 G1 GAMING (+150gpu +1000ram) + 16Gb 1600


----------



## MERCURY (Apr 4, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> 1920x10*64* isn't allowed.



Ok, I figured out why it made that resolution. Every time I use windowed mode that happens. The problem is, if I use fullscreen mode, the screenshot comes out black due to my triple monitor setup. So I offer you a video link. I hope this will suffice.
Score 3,862
CPU 4.8ghz
GPU 2,050/1,493
VRAM 11,800


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 5, 2017)

MERCURY said:


> Ok, I figured out why it made that resolution. Every time I use windowed mode that happens. The problem is, if I use fullscreen mode, the screenshot comes out black due to my triple monitor setup. So I offer you a video link. I hope this will suffice.
> Score 3,862
> CPU 4.8ghz
> GPU 2,050/1,493
> VRAM 11,800


Looks good. I'll take it.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 7, 2017)

It's not Heaven, but still fun to share - as it is also with 24/7 cpu OC, nothing shiny ^^

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19116747?

Similar systems:
http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode.../R/1430/1085/5599?minScore=4900&cpuName=Intel Core i5-3570K Processor&gpuName=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080

Heaven incoming...

+165 Core / +500 Mem +100% volts / +121% PT, clocks stabilize at 2088mhz / 11 Ghz. Looks like I have myself a refreshed 1080


----------



## erixx (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Robert brace (Apr 20, 2017)

i7-6950X @ 4.375GHz + Titan x (pascal) x2 @ 2113/5555 = 6317


----------



## soc (Apr 24, 2017)

i5 3750K @ 4.5GHz + 970 x2 @ 1679/2002 = 3099

Bit of an old system, but great for gaming.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 26, 2017)

soc said:


> i5 3750K @ 4.5GHz + 970 x2 @ 1679/2002 = 3099


Might want to edit that CPU


----------



## Frito11 (Apr 26, 2017)

i7-6700k @ 4.0 , 1080 Ti FE watercooled at 2075 mhz / 1525 mhz memory


----------



## mdbrotha03 (Apr 26, 2017)

About as high as I can get the memory clock on this benchmark.

Stock i7 7700k


----------



## soc (Apr 26, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> Might want to edit that CPU



Oh, good point, thank you.


----------



## soc (Apr 26, 2017)

Just tidying up my CPU from last post.

i5 3570K @ 4.5GHz + 970 x2 @ 1679/2002 = 3099


----------



## mdbrotha03 (Apr 28, 2017)

mdbrotha03 said:


> About as high as I can get the memory clock on this benchmark.
> 
> Stock i7 7700k
> 
> View attachment 87044 View attachment 87045



my UN is off a few numbers and I have uploaded a new score.


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 28, 2017)

mdbrotha03 said:


> my UN is off a few numbers and I have uploaded a new score.


Oops. 

Fixed! Are those clocks correct? 2050/1510?


----------



## mdbrotha03 (Apr 29, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> Oops.
> 
> Fixed! Are those clocks correct? 2050/1510?



yup
thanks


----------



## wally_1973 (Apr 29, 2017)

AMD FX8350@ 4,6GHz & 1x XFX R9 290 @ 1100/1350Mhz


Old rig but still gaming.


----------



## Mille45 (May 1, 2017)

Need a new CPU !


----------



## stefanels (May 1, 2017)

Here is mine fullscreen (for the record)

6700K @ stock 4.00Ghz
R9 Fury @ stock 1050/500Mhz


----------



## tugrul_SIMD (May 4, 2017)

too many triangles
my rx550 can draw just 1.3 Giga triangles per second
440 points


----------



## Vayra86 (May 4, 2017)

Out of curiosity, because I can't make it up from the chart at the beginning, do we already have a bench result for a refreshed 1080?

Kinda dying to see real world scores of two OC'd 1080 versions side by side.


----------



## stefanels (May 4, 2017)

New card new score 

6700K @ stock 4.00Ghz
EVGA 980ti Classified @ stock boost 1392/1753Mhz (in heaven shows 1582Mhz gpu ???)


----------



## EarthDog (May 6, 2017)

What does GPUz/MSI AB say the clocks are running at in the Sensor tab/on the graph? THOSE are your actual boost clocks.


----------



## Sinko44 (May 7, 2017)

i7 4790k@4.6Ghz
2x1080ti Founders with +150 on clock and +300 on memory


----------



## shadowboy813 (May 13, 2017)

My contribution:

i7-980X @ 4.00Ghz
GTX 1070 FE 1987 / 2311


----------



## Caring1 (May 13, 2017)

Mille45 said:


> Need a new CPU !


And monitor 
Although your CPU isn't holding back your score in Heaven at least.
Can a fourth core be unlocked on that chip?


----------



## MrGenius (May 15, 2017)

GoldenPP said:


> That's my water cooled 1080ti at a little over 2100 core speed


1. No double posting. You can edit your comment into your previous post.
2. Great score!
3. See THE RULES.
4. I can't list it without seeing a proper FULL screenshot from WITHIN Heaven.
5. I can't list it without correct clock speeds for both CPU and GPU(core and memory).
6. Here's some tips on getting the required screenshot in a format that you can then upload into your post in this thread.

Press F12 at the end of the benchmark when your score is shown.
Find the saved screenshot @ This PC > Drive Name (C: or whatever drive Windows is installed on) > Users > User Name > Heaven > screenshots
Convert the .tga file to .jpeg/.jpg with a file converter(you can directly convert the .tga to .jpg with an image conversion program or online image converter. I use BANDISOFT's Honeyview(freeware, easy to use). For an example of how to use it see here.).
Use the Upload a File feature(bottom right of the screen) to upload the converted image file, then insert it into your post in this thread.


----------



## GoldenPP (May 15, 2017)

i7 4790k @ 4.6Gh   [Temp 47c]
Gtx 1080 Ti @ 2101/1569 Clock and 6024 Mem [Temp 39c]

Hope this is the right way to upload if not I will redo hope you enjoy!


----------



## flicf (May 23, 2017)

GTX 1060 3Gb Zotac
Core Clock @ 2075MHz
Mem Clock @ 4354MHz 
Intel Pentium G4560 @3.5GHz
Graphics card is running terribly warm due to a small form factor case with terrible airflow.


----------



## flicf (May 23, 2017)

GTX 1070 Zotac
Core clock @ 2088 MHz
Mem Clock @ 4330 MHz

i5-6500 @3.2GHz


----------



## adonaras (Jun 17, 2017)

I want to post my results but my print screen is black.
What do I need to do or how else can I submit my results?

Thanks


----------



## adonaras (Jun 18, 2017)

i5-7600K @ 5.0GHz + 1070GTX @ 2038/8900 = 2498


----------



## Graham (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## MrGenius (Jul 1, 2017)

Graham said:


> View attachment 89686


Nice score. But to make the list the sound needs to be on. And I would prefer that you state the CPU and GPU clocks. If you don't I will assume they're exactly as shown in the screenshot. Though, even if they are exactly as shown in the screenshot, I would still prefer you state them to confirm that. Despite the redundancy.

Thanks!


----------



## Graham (Jul 1, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> Nice score. But to make the list the sound needs to be on. And I would prefer that you state the CPU and GPU clocks. If you don't I will assume they're exactly as shown in the screenshot. Though, even if they are exactly as shown in the screenshot, I would still prefer you state them to confirm that. Despite the redundancy.
> 
> Thanks!


yeah no worries mate will update it


----------



## Graham (Jul 1, 2017)

i7-6900k @ 4.3 Ghz + Titan X Pascal @ 2100/5505


----------



## Hardi (Jul 1, 2017)

Ryzen 1600 @ 3.8GHz + GTX 1070 @ 2037/4000 = 2407


----------



## Graham (Jul 1, 2017)

i7-6900k @ 4.3 Ghz + Titan X Pascal @ 2100/6005

Updated, thanks.


----------



## Aiduk (Jul 6, 2017)

Hello:

i7 7700K @ 4.2 GHz + GTX 1080 ASUS STRIX






Can you tell me if the score is normal for this setup ?


----------



## MrGenius (Jul 6, 2017)

Aiduk said:


> Hello:
> 
> i7 7700K @ 4.2 GHz + GTX 1080 ASUS STRIX
> 
> ...


It's low. But probably not too low. I would guess it's normal for your setup without overclocking. It would be the 2nd lowest score on the list for a GTX 1080. If I were to put it on the list. Which I'm not going to. Since the screenshot is inadequate. I need to see a full screenshot. And I need to know what the CPU and GPU clocks are. So I would like you to state them. Even if they're the same as shown in the screenshot.


----------



## Aiduk (Jul 7, 2017)

Thank you. I dont really want to be on the list, i just wanted to ask experts if it's normal since i have issues to play and stream overwatch in low settings, 720p30fps. I have drops from 150 to 120 so i am looking for my issue since i know that a friend of me can stream with 220 fps with an 1060 and i5. With the same network!


----------



## TollerGames (Jul 12, 2017)

*i7-6700k @4.7Ghz*, Reference *GTX 980 Ti* w/ EKWB *1642 Mhz Core*, *4005 Mhz Mem* (that's my 24/7 and still sub-ambient during normal gaming )


----------



## Estaric (Jul 13, 2017)

Aiduk said:


> Thank you. I dont really want to be on the list, i just wanted to ask experts if it's normal since i have issues to play and stream overwatch in low settings, 720p30fps. I have drops from 150 to 120 so i am looking for my issue since i know that a friend of me can stream with 220 fps with an 1060 and i5. With the same network!


I'd be able to help more pm I don't wanna have an off topic convo in a thread


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 16, 2017)

I7 980X @ 4.67 GHz + GTX 1080 TI @ 2037/1526 = 3764


----------



## therealmeep (Jul 16, 2017)

i7 6800k @ 3.6GHz  1080ti @ 1936MHz /1377 for a score of 3654


----------



## MrGenius (Jul 16, 2017)

Tomgang said:


> I7 980X @ 4.67 GHz + GTX 1080 TI @ 2037/1526 = 3764


Run it with the same clocks @ 1080p and I can pretty much guarantee you it'll make the top 10 list.

Hint: Windowed 1920x1080 is allowed.


----------



## therealmeep (Jul 16, 2017)

Round 2. Unfortunately no screenshot of clocks, but...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i7 6800k @ 3.9 GHz 1080ti @ 1961/1425 for 3748. Almost up to @Tomgang, but not quite.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here are the clocks, but its on the run after @ same settings.


----------



## MrGenius (Jul 16, 2017)

therealmeep said:


> Round 2. Unfortunately no screenshot of clocks, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to round those GPU clocks up to 1962/1426 if you don't mind(that's my standard operating procedure). If you do mind, let me know and I'll list them differently.


----------



## therealmeep (Jul 16, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> I'm going to round those GPU clocks up to 1962/1426 if you don't mind(that's my standard operating procedure). If you do mind, let me know and I'll list them differently.


All good with me.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 16, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> Run it with the same clocks @ 1080p and I can pretty much guarantee you it'll make the top 10 list.
> 
> Hint: Windowed 1920x1080 is allowed.



Shaite for got my panel native is 1920 x 1200 and not 1920 x 1080 and thanks for pointing out with windowed. Gave me a bit better score.

So this is how it is now then.

I7 980X @ 4.67 GHz + GTX 1080 TI @ 2037/1526 = 3958











therealmeep said:


> Round 2. Unfortunately no screenshot of clocks, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The answer to why you cant keep up is overclock. Overclock your GPU and maybe oc your cpu will also help.


----------



## therealmeep (Jul 16, 2017)

Yeah I just haven't figured out my card yet. Coming from maxwell its just not what I'm used to.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 16, 2017)

therealmeep said:


> Yeah I just haven't figured out my card yet. Coming from maxwell its just not what I'm used to.



haha its the same for me. coming from 2 x GTX 970 SLI. oc pascal is not that different from Maxwell and i got this card as late as Friday this week in fact or last week for some maybe depending on time difference. So i only had it for like 2 days.
The most noticable difference is that pascal is al ready from stock clokket pretty high so dosent left so much room for oc as Maxwell cut and it dosent help that the cards we have are factory oc. My card can do from 50 MHz+ to 85 MHz+ above the factoty oc depending on what benchmark i run. All GTX 1080 TI max out about the 2 GHz mark. some above other just under.

Else its much the same. You set power target to max and if needed ajusting voltage aswell. If you use MSI afterburner you will need the latest beta version 4.4.0 Beta 12  to unlock voltage regulation.


----------



## therealmeep (Jul 16, 2017)

Tomgang said:


> haha its the same for me. coming from 2 x GTX 970 SLI. oc pascal is not that different from Maxwell and i got this card as late as Friday this week in fact or last week for some maybe depending on time difference. So i only had it for like 2 days.
> The most noticable difference is that pascal is al ready from stock clokket pretty high so dosent left so much room for oc as Maxwell cut and it dosent help that the cards we have are factory oc. My card can do from 50 MHz+ to 85 MHz+ above the factoty oc depending on what benchmark i run. All GTX 1080 TI max out about the 2 GHz mark. some above other just under.
> 
> Else its much the same. You set power target to max and if needed ajusting voltage aswell. If you use MSI afterburner you will need the latest beta version 4.4.0 Beta 12  to unlock voltage regulation.


 I've been having issues pushing mine to about 1970Mhz or so and having heaven lag to balls and back, and right now I'm in the process of finding out what freezes my damn machine reboot to reboot.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 16, 2017)

therealmeep said:


> I've been having issues pushing mine to about 1970Mhz or so and having heaven lag to balls and back, and right now I'm in the process of finding out what freezes my damn machine reboot to reboot.



lag some places in heaven is normal. Happens also here.

Does your pc reboot of it self? If yes your PSU might me the cause of it or a bad wire up to gfx or motherboard.

When pascal fails be cause of pushed to high program often freeze or crash. Driver dosent crash here as i exsperience with Maxwell. If Maxwell pushed to hard nvidia driver would crash.


----------



## therealmeep (Jul 16, 2017)

Tomgang said:


> lag some places in heaven is normal. Happens also here.
> 
> Does your pc reboot of it self? If yes your PSU might me the cause of it or a bad wire up to gfx or motherboard.
> 
> When pascal fails be cause of pushed to high program often freeze or crash. Driver dosent crash here as i exsperience with Maxwell. If Maxwell pushed to hard nvidia driver would crash.


 My issue is being caused software wise on the system hangs. As for Pascal and lag it's good to know that the freezing is "normal" in that clock is too high for that section.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 16, 2017)

therealmeep said:


> My issue is being caused software wise on the system hangs. As for Pascal and lag it's good to know that the freezing is "normal" in that clock is too high for that section.



alright. I am not sure what cause your system to hang but a bios reset cut maybe help. Many of the problems i have had throw time with X58 a bios reset fixed. I havent much with newer systems so are not so much in it what is normal and how its suppose to work. But a system as new as yours are shut not hang in just showing desktop or some thing like that is for sure.


----------



## therealmeep (Jul 16, 2017)

Tomgang said:


> alright. I am not sure what cause your system to hang but a bios reset cut maybe help. Many of the problems i have had throw time with X58 a bios reset fixed. I havent much with newer systems so are not so much in it what is normal and how its suppose to work. But a system as new as yours are shut not hang in just showing desktop or some thing like that is for sure.


 I have narrowed it down to errors in hcmon not detecting usb correctly.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 16, 2017)

therealmeep said:


> I have narrowed it down to errors in hcmon not detecting usb correctly.



ah ok. good you know where the problem is.


----------



## therealmeep (Jul 16, 2017)

Tomgang said:


> ah ok. good you know where the problem is.


 Maybe I was wrong this bug seems rooted in somewhere I dont see.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 16, 2017)

therealmeep said:


> Maybe I was wrong this bug seems rooted in somewhere I dont see.



Yeah i know that felling when you are sure you got it and then nothing helped.maybe you shut try and ask for help on tpu some one might cut point you in the right direction to the problem.


----------



## therealmeep (Jul 17, 2017)

Tomgang said:


> Yeah i know that felling when you are sure you got it and then nothing helped.maybe you shut try and ask for help on tpu some one might cut point you in the right direction to the problem.


 Eventually I'll find someone to help me with this, that is after I proceed to blow it up. As of now, it seems to be the god damn keyboard because even in safe mode its acting up.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 17, 2017)

therealmeep said:


> Eventually I'll find someone to help me with this, that is after I proceed to blow it up. As of now, it seems to be the god damn keyboard because even in safe mode its acting up.



Ah keyboard yeah that do sound like something that cut cause hang ups.

But if you wait to get help after you blow it up, then i think its to late any way


----------



## drjmz (Jul 30, 2017)

AMD FX-8350 OC 4.7Ghz + GTX 1080ti ???/1949 =3161


----------



## mrey68 (Sep 3, 2017)

With drivers from Windows site and not from Nvidia
Alienware18 R3       Proc 4800MQ       2xGPU Geforce GTX 780M
Drivers version 21.21.13.6909


----------



## djxinator (Sep 4, 2017)

i7 6800K @ 4.2Ghz / GTX 1080ti Lighting X @ 2088 (2063) / 1578

NOTE - For the sake of honesty, I turned Gsync off for this benchmark (This should be allowed as those without Gsync screens would have an unfair advantage).


----------



## Vya Domus (Sep 4, 2017)

djxinator said:


> NOTE - For the sake of honesty, I turned Gsync off for this benchmark (This should be allowed as those without Gsync screens would have an unfair advantage).



I don't see how it is unfair. All these benchmarks should be run without any form of sync so you can let the fps go as high as possible and for that it doesn't matter what screen you have.


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 4, 2017)

Two Gigabyte GTX-1070 Gaming G1 cards in SLI with a 6700K.
My test bench screen is an old Samsung that runs at 1600X1024 resolution so that jacks the score up a little.


----------



## Rufecookie (Sep 26, 2017)

AMD fx8320 @ 3.5ghz  and a gforce gtx 1050ti, neither overclocked or anything.  Bog standard factory settings.
Seems a little slow for the specs, but there you go, you can add a 1050ti to the list now.


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 26, 2017)

Rufecookie said:


> you can add a 1050ti to the list now.



Welcome to TPU.
How does that card do with gaming?


----------



## Rufecookie (Sep 28, 2017)

RealNeil said:


> Welcome to TPU.
> How does that card do with gaming?



Thanks 

It's not bad. I upgraded from a gt 740.  I don't exactly play the latest and shiniest, but it allows me to play max settings at 1920x1080 in everything.  Then I just have to worry about the heat melting my PSU. *rolls eyes*

Main thing I bought it for though is creative-type art programs and such, and very occasional 3D rendering.  So the cuda cores and warp factor 10 's not required that often.  It's fine for my needs.


----------



## navvar (Oct 3, 2017)

So I got my second 1080Ti Strix yesterday and played around with it for a while, it took a few runs but I finally made it to the 200fps/5k club 

i7-5930k @ 4.4GHz
(1) 1080Ti Strix OC version, 2088/5960
(2) 1080Ti Strix (non-OC version), 2012/5960 (The retailer apparently sent me a non-OC card in contrary to what I ordered, hence the difference in clock speed, if you want the mean value of the two it's 2050MHz)
I ran the benchmark in window-mode because I have a 21:9 monitor that stretches the image to the borders when I run it in fullscreen-mode, making it not 1920x1080.


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 3, 2017)

navvar said:


> I finally made it to the 200fps/5k club



There's a club?!
Mine is that high, (SLI 1070s) but my screen size is a lot smaller resolution. (1600X1024)
I really have to get my 34" Samsung screen out of the box!


----------



## iLuke (Oct 9, 2017)

i7-6700K at 4.5GHz with 2 x 1080Ti Poseidon


----------



## tvamos (Oct 9, 2017)

Ryzen 5 1600 @3.8GHz, HD2350 @400/500MHz, score: 33

 
No need to include this in charts  I just did it for fun. No higher res will work, and I used DX9.
Had to rma my rx470, so I use this just to be able to use my PC.


----------



## Rungsted93 (Oct 19, 2017)

Guys i have the feeling something is wrong with my GPU or CPU shouldn't i score a lot higher with these specs ? I should mention i haven't overglocked or even touch any settings for either my CPU og GPU, everything is set as fabric  Also i had quite a lot of my textures glittering/shimmering/flickering when not close to them and more on metalic surfaces is that normal ?


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 19, 2017)

It seems a little lower than it should be. But not by much. Here is my 7700K with two GTX-1070s inside.
Your minimum FPS score is close to mine.
Is gaming performance doing well?


----------



## Rungsted93 (Oct 19, 2017)

RealNeil said:


> It seems a little lower than it should be. But not by much. Here is my 7700K with two GTX-1070s inside.
> Your minimum FPS score is close to mine.
> Is gaming performance doing well?




Yeah gaming performance seems allright, in very few games i will go under 144 fps at Ultra settings. Also in my BIOS i noticed i haven't turned on "Max performance" which is a posibility. Also my low FPS i got just when it started, otherwise it didn't drop under 80-90 at any point.

Regarding the shimmering textures i actually found a youtube video also from this: 







[/QUOTE]


----------



## aethertech (Oct 27, 2017)

4.6GHZ CPU
2025 gpu core
5990 gpu mem


----------



## MrGenius (Oct 27, 2017)

aethertech said:


> 4.6GHZ CPU
> 2025 gpu core
> 5990 gpu mem


I presume you covet that #9 single GPU slot. If so I'll need to see a full screenshot as per the rules.


RealNeil said:


> Here is my 7700K with two GTX-1070s inside.
> View attachment 93232


You know the drill. No full screenshot, no score on the list.


----------



## aethertech (Oct 28, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> I presume you covet that #9 single GPU slot.



I don't think I want the 9th spot. Even though it is my lucky number.






4.6GHZ CPU
2025 gpu core
5990 gpu mem


----------



## Melvis (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## MM86 (Nov 26, 2017)

Hi everyone. I recently bought a new pc and spent some money in it because I need it for work, other than gaming. A friend told me to try this benchmark because he like "with the new beast you got you will get an awesome score!" but as you can see the in screenshot I got 1500 points, and compared to other screenshots I see here it's a bit low, don't you think?
I admit that I don't know much about hardware, I simply bought the best I could effort and I never did any overclocking.
So, I just wanted to know if this result is normal or if there's something wrong and what I can do to improve the performance! I don't need to enter the ranking, I just want to be sure that everything is ok with my new pc and have all the performance I need for my works! Thanks!


----------



## Jetster (Nov 26, 2017)

MM86 said:


> Hi everyone. I recently bought a new pc and spent some money in it because I need it for work, other than gaming. A friend told me to try this benchmark because he like "with the new beast you got you will get an awesome score!" but as you can see the in screenshot I got 1500 points, and compared to other screenshots I see here it's a bit low, don't you think?
> I admit that I don't know much about hardware, I simply bought the best I could effort and I never did any overclocking.
> So, I just wanted to know if this result is normal or if there's something wrong and what I can do to improve the performance! I don't need to enter the ranking, I just want to be sure that everything is ok with my new pc and have all the performance I need for my works! Thanks!



In your profile fill out your system specs completely. It is very low for a 1080ti


----------



## MM86 (Nov 26, 2017)

Jetster said:


> In your profile fill out your system specs completely. It is very low for a 1080ti
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/unigine-heaven-4-0-benchmark-scores-part-2.222125/



Thanks for your answer! Here's the full list of my hardware:

Graphic card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti
CPU: Intel Core i7-7700k CPU @ 4.20GHz
RAM: 64GB 2800 MHz
Mother Board: Prime Z270-A
HD: Samsung SSD 960 pro 1T

I also updated the graphic card drivers before doing the benchmark.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 26, 2017)

MM86 said:


> Thanks for your answer! Here's the full list of my hardware:
> 
> Graphic card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti
> CPU: Intel Core i7-7700k CPU @ 4.20GHz
> ...



In your profile there is a place for system specs, include make and model, cooler, PSU, monitor
Your less than 1/2 the score you should be. You also might try a different benchmark like 3DMark Time Spy


----------



## MrGenius (Nov 26, 2017)

Make sure you're not forcing v-sync, Supersampling AA, 16x Anisotropic filtering, High quality texture filtering, 64x tessellation level, etc. Open Nvidia control panel and set everything to use application settings and texture filtering to whatever is default. I haven't used an Nvidia card for ages, so pardon me if my wording is a little off.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## MM86 (Nov 26, 2017)

Jetster said:


> In your profile there is a place for system specs, include make and model, cooler, PSU, monitor
> Your less than 1/2 the score you should be. You also might try a different benchmark like 3DMark Time Spy





MrGenius said:


> Make sure you're not forcing v-sync, Supersampling AA, 16x Anisotropic filtering, High quality texture filtering, 64x tessellation level, etc. Open Nvidia control panel and set everything to use application settings and texture filtering to whatever is default. I haven't used an Nvidia card for ages, so pardon me if my wording is a little off.



I filled the system specs adding the display (ASUS VS278) and the power supply (Corsair CX750M 750W 80+). Maybe it's obvious for you but I had vsync on, so that's why the FPS were so low. I told you I'm a bit dumb about this kind of stuff!
I did it again and the result is quite better, just like you said more than double! Thanks for the help!


----------



## Jetster (Nov 26, 2017)

MM86 said:


> I filled the system specs adding the display (ASUS VS278) and the power supply (Corsair CX750M 750W 80+). Maybe it's obvious for you but I had vsync on, so that's why the FPS were so low. I told you I'm a bit dumb about this kind of stuff!
> I did it again and the result is quite better, just like you said more than double! Thanks for the help!




Glad you got it figured out.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 27, 2017)

Curious 2 x 1080 ti


----------



## FroDogg (Dec 3, 2017)

Ok guys.  I have built a new system and I am not getting anywhere near the frames I should be getting out of it.  I'm not sure where to begin.  I'm hoping you guys can help me.


----------



## FroDogg (Dec 3, 2017)

Also, anytime I fire up a Youtube video, for about 5 seconds, the video is unwatchable with tearing and choppiness, and the sounds is very distorted.   After 5 seconds or so, it fixes itself and the video is clear and the sound is crisp.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 3, 2017)

I am not an expert at all but all what i can say is try reinstalling the GPU drivers, for best results use DDU to uninstalled it.

Here link to download it and how to use it.

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html

Note: for the Unigine Heaven Benchmark Score you have to set Mode to 1920 x 1080 and not 3440 x 1440


----------



## FroDogg (Dec 3, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> I am not an expert at all but all what i can say is try reinstalling the GPU drivers, for best results use DDU to uninstalled it.
> 
> Here link to download it and how to use it.
> 
> ...


I need to set it to that even though my monitor is an Ultrawide?


----------



## FireFox (Dec 3, 2017)

FroDogg said:


> I need to set it to that even though my monitor is an Ultrawide?




Yes.

I guess you didn't read the first post of this thread.

Rule #1

Benchmark setup:

1.) 1920x1080

Btw go and read first post.


----------



## FroDogg (Dec 3, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Yes.
> 
> I guess you didn't read the first post of this thread.
> 
> ...


You guessed right.  I have now read them and will rerun.


----------



## FroDogg (Dec 3, 2017)

I uninstalled drivers and reinstalled a fresh set of the newest.   I ran it again and got this:
*Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0*
FPS:
*128.0*
Score:
*3224*
Min FPS:
*33.8*
Max FPS:
*277.3*
*System*
Platform:
Windows NT 6.2 (build 9200) 64bit
CPU model:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-8700K CPU @ 3.70GHz (3695MHz) x6
GPU model:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 23.21.13.8843 (4095MB) x1
*Settings*
Render:
Direct3D11
Mode:
1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen
Preset
Custom
Quality
Ultra
Tessellation:
Extreme

So, I imagine it could have been a driver problem.   I still think I have something going on with the audio driver through Nvidia though.   Anytime I try to run the sound through my monitor speakers, it it distorted and my framerates are WAY down.   I ran this one with the sound on but through my headphones.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 3, 2017)

For your GPU that score it's a bit low just 6 FPS more than my 1080 Classified, in this Forum there are a lot of people with a lot of more experience than me i hope they could give you the right advice.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 3, 2017)

Make sure vsync is off


----------



## FroDogg (Dec 4, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Make sure vsync is off


I turned Vertical Sync off in the Nvidia settings.  It was on.    It did help some, but I was thinking I should be getting a much bigger number out of this system.
*Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0*
FPS:
*137.5*
Score:
*3463*
Min FPS:
*36.4*
Max FPS:
*260.0*
*System*
Platform:
Windows NT 6.2 (build 9200) 64bit
CPU model:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-8700K CPU @ 3.70GHz (3695MHz) x6
GPU model:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 23.21.13.8843 (4095MB) x1


----------



## Jetster (Dec 4, 2017)

That's better now do a screen  shot


----------



## FroDogg (Dec 4, 2017)

Jetster said:


> That's better now do a screen  shot


I overclocked my cpu to around 5.1GHz to get this.   No overclock on the 1080Ti.   Is this about standard for what I should be seeing?


----------



## Jetster (Dec 4, 2017)

That's exactly what it should be. If you edit your posts with the* correct GPU and CPU clocks *  he will add the score to the list


----------



## XurHero (Dec 7, 2017)

Phase 1 of my build simple cpu over clock via 1 click bios to 4.7gz and air cooled rig... more to come I hope.

{edited out incorrect screenshot)


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 7, 2017)

XurHero said:


> Phase 1 of my build simple cpu over clock via 1 click bios to 4.7gz and air cooled rig... more to come I hope.



 Just to save you some trouble(& wasted effort) you're going to wanna read the original first post for the benchmark rules ,if you're not running  The benchmark to the specifications of this thread ,it makes your scores pointless because they won't reflect relevantly with the others.

for your convenience...



MrGenius said:


> ****Your submission will not be added if you fail to follow the rules stated below*.***
> 
> Benchmark setup:
> 
> ...


----------



## XurHero (Dec 7, 2017)

However I am confused as to what I missed? Totally new to bench marking.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 7, 2017)

XurHero said:


> However I am confused as to what I missed? Totally new to bench marking.


Your resolution jumped out for starters.....i stopped looking there to be honest, but figured it would be the polite thing to point it out, since OP wont add your scores unless you adhere to the rules i posted above exactly....be sure to not miss the screenshot part too, as  there is a reason for all the rules even though they may seem trivial, some people have tried to fake scores( for some reason or another) I don't know why, but it's happened ....hence the rules


Sweet pc btw


----------



## XurHero (Dec 7, 2017)

Oh my goodness! Totally missed the resolution part like a dummy. Why create false scores? Seems silly.

Hope this looks better!

{edited out incorrect screenshot}


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 7, 2017)

XurHero said:


> Oh my goodness! Totally missed the resolution part like a dummy. Why create false scores? Seems silly.
> 
> Hope this looks better!




 I've put mayonnaise on a peanutbutter sandwich by accident before(my brain must have thought i was doing something else).....trust me, people miss stuff all the time.


----------



## MrGenius (Dec 7, 2017)

You're getting there. Now try running it fullscreen *1920x1080*. 

Actually windowed is fine too. Just has to be *1920x1080* windowed.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 7, 2017)

Just cant win can he?


----------



## XurHero (Dec 7, 2017)

Fail train.... not sure it's even worth it at this point but here goes!


----------



## Frito11 (Dec 7, 2017)

I guess i should update my old score now that i know how to overclock better  

1080 Ti 2151 / 1547 mem, 7740x at 5.3 Ghz  

score is 4244


----------



## FireFox (Dec 7, 2017)

Frito11 said:


> 5.3 Ghz



I see 5198.75Mhz


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 7, 2017)

XurHero said:


> not sure it's even worth it at this point but here goes!




that PC is a beast....id LOVE to have a 1080ti. ofc its worth it, you'll crush 95% of scores in the record list.

remember.........


jboydgolfer said:


> *I've put mayonnaise on a peanutbutter sandwich *by accident before(my brain must have thought i was doing something else).....trust me, people miss stuff all the time


mistakes happen, no big deal


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 7, 2017)

Not sure if this is any good for my system... Only just getting back into PC's


----------



## Frito11 (Dec 7, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> I see 5198.75Mhz



-1 avx offset so windows 10 and its avx happyness likes to make it downclock 100 mhz a lot. i could re-run in windows 7 and probably get a better score and it wouldn't do that.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 7, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> id LOVE to have a 1080t



Weird but that's the last thing i want.


----------



## XurHero (Dec 8, 2017)

Minor overclock on the GPU and CPU... 4.9 Ghz on air... I doubt I will push it much further than this before the water cooling loop component gifts I asked for for Christmas show up (or I buy them lol)


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 12, 2018)

Me having a blast with my GTX 1070 G1, haven't started delving into the GPU OC wonderland: 










Will also post with 2.0GHz OC on GPU & 8100MHz on VRAM, & again the same but with 2 of these in SLI, but it'll take time though.  Cheers all.


----------



## RealNeil (Jan 12, 2018)

That's a wonderful GPU. I already have two of them and they are in SLI.
Performance is really good!


----------



## er557 (Jan 12, 2018)

I got two 1080 SLI and I wonder if that performance difference from your 2x 1070 should be that high?? cant be due to the dual xeons??? heaven 4.0 likes cpu frequency, not cores, and the 1070 and 1080 are siblings. BTW, no overclock on those except the factory(superclocked x2)







BTW, @RealNeil , Did you try the 390.65 recent drivers? on my system it was a no go, no display when installing, and never had problems with past drivers!??? (win 10 1709)


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 12, 2018)

er557 said:


> I got two 1080 SLI and I wonder if that performance difference from your 2x 1070 should be that high?? cant be due to the dual xeons??? heaven 4.0 likes cpu frequency, not cores, and the 1070 and 1080 are siblings. BTW, no overclock on those except the factory(superclocked x2)
> 
> View attachment 95865
> 
> ...



Well there is a 50-60% performance gap between your two setups, seems legit. Also, faster memory. 1070's in SLI is a bit (more) of a VRAM bottleneck.


----------



## er557 (Jan 12, 2018)

I dont know how much this test represents my system though, I mainly do heavy 4K extreme settings, gpu bound


----------



## RealNeil (Jan 12, 2018)

SLI is enabled in both of my systems, but my scores are not so high. 
I'm wondering if I need to set an SLI profile for Heaven or something like it. 
Here is my 10-core i9-7900X with a pair of 1080FE cards inside running SLI.

Note: The RAM is not running at proper speeds. (S/B: 3000MHz. Is: 2133MHz)
My MSI motherboard doesn't OC worth a damn.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 12, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> SLI is enabled in both of my systems, but my scores are not so high.
> I'm wondering if I need to set an SLI profile for Heaven or something like it.
> Here is my 10-core i9-7900X with a pair of 1080FE cards inside running SLI.
> 
> ...



I think its your CPU clocks holding you back on this one, and then add on SLI for a low min. fps score. Seems your rigs could benefit from somewhat better balance - that is, if gaming is the primary use case. One step forward may be swapping your 1080's over to the other rig; and pushing the 7700k a bit further. Clocks > Threads.

As for profiles, can't recall there is something you need to do for that to be enabled. They just come with drivers and Heaven is ancient.


----------



## er557 (Jan 12, 2018)

Interesting issue...

BTW, it seems my old dual card overclock of +95 core and +410 vram is not stable anymore under newer drivers and windows 10, than it was on windows 8.1 with a single cpu. Also the cards are now installed next to each other which may contribute to heat.

Also, it seems this benchmark is heavily cpu frequency and gpu frequency bound, as opposed to horse power, i.e. cores, sli, etc. It does not represent true gpu capability, only for older games in 1080p. Where 1080ti beats 1080 sli , is not a real life situation. In 3dmark it would not have happened.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 13, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> That's a wonderful GPU. I already have two of them and they are in SLI.
> Performance is really good!
> 
> View attachment 95852View attachment 95853



God-f*ckin-dangit, i envy you!  jk Good luck, this thing with it's 8GB of VRAM'ming love chews thru anything i have. Cheers.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 13, 2018)

Id like to throw my hat back into the ring with my new score.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 14, 2018)

Got back to MSI Afterburner, +75MHz on core/GPU (1945MHz boost), +100MHz on VRAM (8208MHz), gave me a score of 71.8fps/1785. Will fiddle some more with settings in this awesome app, leave voltage be, or tweak it a bit, too? Power limit 111%, Temp limit - 93°, fan speed - 50%.


----------



## Splattergutz (Jan 15, 2018)

Hope I have done this right. I'm an older gamer but my system has been a bit unstable lately and I don't think this is a good score. But this is my 1st PC build.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 15, 2018)

Its a better score than mine


----------



## RealNeil (Jan 15, 2018)

In the middle of rebuilding my 7900X system. Putting it into a case that will allow me to use a 280mm AIO to cool it in Push/Pull configuration. (Corsair Air 540)
I'll see if this allows for better overclocking of my CPU. If not, I may go to a more familiar brand of Mainboard.
I just ~know~ that this CPU can do more than it is with this MSI Mainboard.

I may try a pair of GTX-980Ti cards with it instead of the two 1080FE cards. I also have a pair of Dual-GPU water-cooled cards that I could try as well, but they're older technology. (GTX-690s)
I was getting better GPU scores with these 1080FE cards when they were installed in my old X99, i7-6850K system, That was a Gigabyte G1-Gaming Mainboard. (X99-UTRA Gaming)


----------



## er557 (Jan 15, 2018)

OK, also you might try the 1080's in the 7700k system, If cpu bound titles and clock frequency is in question. Also, did you try to overclock them? my 1080 sli used to run +95 core, +410 vram, 110% power target, 89c temp target, and that overclock is on top of the evga supeclocks. Though this overclock might be proved unstable anymore, in the new system where they are adjacent and hotter, or simply in a new environment, had couple of freezes so backed out of that one. What are your system ram speeds? these contribute to better gpu scores. Also, are the cards in pcie 3.0 x16 both? You might want to tweak the benchmark's profile you use in nv control panel for default settings like no vsynv, texture optimization, prefer maximum performance etc.


----------



## RealNeil (Jan 16, 2018)

Got the system moved over to the better Air 540 case tonight.

I had to stop at three fans on the Corsair H115i AIO.
I had clearance issues with the fourth fan, so only half of it is Push/Pull. 

I'm using all Cougar CF-T14S4 140mm fans. They're quiet and they move a ~lot~ of air too.
They're also pretty cheap on Newegg if you buy them in four-packs.

I ran a few benches with RealTemp running and my CPU temps are better than ever before with this CPU. 62C was the maximum temp on any of the cores.

Four fans on the AIO would have been nice, but three is gonna have to do.

Now I can start tweaking things a little.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 17, 2018)

i7-8700K | 4.8GHz | GTX 1080 | 2100/1500 | 3142

Courtesy of my new rig


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 19, 2018)

MSI Afterburner is one awesome app to have, Tom's Hardware, or TweakTown, or AnandTech was right - a gold (or must have) utility in all graphics cards overclockers arsenal, or some such shit. Gets the job done, plain & simple. GPU boost is @ 1910MHz, base - 1720MHz, VRAM - 8208MHz, fan speed - 65%, core voltage - Auto, gives me 58 degrees C highest. Heaven runs in windowed mode, reports me I run it @ 1920x1071 res.  Will post the results tomorrow, fullscreen, right now testing this OC in windowed mode, to see if it's really stable, wish me luck - gonna run a FurMark today, hope it won't make an omlet out of my GTX 1070 G1.


----------



## The Pack (Jan 21, 2018)

The Pack / i7 5960x @ 4.265Mhz + Asus Strix GTX 1080ti 2062 / 1463 = 4055


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 21, 2018)

YautjaLord said:


> MSI Afterburner is one awesome app to have, Tom's Hardware, or TweakTown, or AnandTech was right - a gold (or must have) utility in all graphics cards overclockers arsenal, or some such shit. Gets the job done, plain & simple. GPU boost is @ 1910MHz, base - 1720MHz, VRAM - 8208MHz, fan speed - 65%, core voltage - Auto, gives me 58 degrees C highest. Heaven runs in windowed mode, reports me I run it @ 1920x1071 res.  Will post the results tomorrow, fullscreen, right now testing this OC in windowed mode, to see if it's really stable, wish me luck - gonna run a FurMark today, hope it won't make an omlet out of my GTX 1070 G1.



Furmark is pointless, it doesn't test stability nor does it apply proper stress to the card because this is locked down in BIOS these days.

Use Valley, Heaven, 3DMark.

As for MSI Afterburner settings: without BIOS modding, I have found I get the best results from not adding additional core voltage, crank up the power limit to max (121%), and then just push up the core clocks as long and high as possible until it crashes to desktop. If you add voltage, you add heat which means it'll lose clocks as well, adding more variance.


----------



## CradleRaider (Jan 22, 2018)

Just joined techpowerup to post here.  Am I missing something or is my score pretty high?  First time ever overclocking and don't want to fry anything!  I apologize for the crappy picture.  It wouldn't let me post it in full resolution. i7-2600 (no "k") GTX1070


----------



## er557 (Jan 22, 2018)

The score seems about right, OKAY in my book, just watch for stability and check the temps. What's your cooling and are you pumping voltage?
Anyway, this benchmark is highly biased towards single core clock speed and gpu clock, i.e. very 2012. In my book it's impossible that 1080ti wins over 2x1080 sc.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 24, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Furmark is pointless, it doesn't test stability nor does it apply proper stress to the card because this is locked down in BIOS these days.
> 
> Use Valley, Heaven, 3DMark.
> 
> As for MSI Afterburner settings: without BIOS modding, I have found I get the best results from not adding additional core voltage, crank up the power limit to max (121%), and then just push up the core clocks as long and high as possible until it crashes to desktop. If you add voltage, you add heat which means it'll lose clocks as well, adding more variance.


@Vayra86: Ran Fire Strike yesterday, same profile (+125MHz to core/GPU, 8208 VRAM, 111% power limit, 92 degrees C temp limit, etc..), not even halfway thru 1st graphics test - ctd'd. Carmageddon: Max Damage froze, all of a sudden, when i applied same profile. Heaven 4.0 & Valley 1.0? No CTDs, no sudden outta nowhere freezes, no issues whatso-f*ckin-ever. Even funnier in both cases (Fire Strike & C:MD) that temps were in a 60 degrees C range, fan speed set @ 65%. Heaven 4.0 gives me close to 75fps/1900 score with this profile. Will fiddle me some more with Afterburner. Cheers. 

P.S. Since Carmageddon 2 there are triggered powerups, one of them called, you won't even guess it - Afterburner. Gives tremendous boost to car's speed as you could probably guess.  MSI played too much of this game? Sorry for OT, cheers.

P.P.S. How do you get 121% power limit outta 1070 G1, max is 111% for me. Manually set this value? It won't fry PCB?


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 27, 2018)

Windowed, everything set to Quality in NV Control Panel, texture filtering optimizations set to Off. Can do Fullscreen if you want.


----------



## Reluctant General (Jan 29, 2018)

YautjaLord said:


> View attachment 96449
> View attachment 96450
> View attachment 96452
> View attachment 96453
> Windowed, everything set to Quality in NV Control Panel, texture filtering optimizations set to Off. Can do Fullscreen if you want.



I have nearly the exact same system as you. My score was a bit different. 

Ryzen 1700x@3800 GTX 1070 @stock 16GB DDR4 @ 3200

NV control panel was left at default and bench was run at fullscreen.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 29, 2018)

Reluctant General said:


> I have nearly the exact same system as you. My score was a bit different.
> 
> Ryzen 1700x@3800 GTX 1070 @stock 16GB DDR4 @ 3200
> 
> ...



I set everything in NV Control Panel to Quality, AA, AF, no texture filtering optimizations, VSync - Off, you name it. That's the reason i guess for "lower" score, just for me it's anything but low, especially with these settings. Good luck with this beast of a rig, i've yet to find any flaws in mine, awesome, just plain f*ckin awesome experience. Cheers.


----------



## Reluctant General (Jan 29, 2018)

YautjaLord said:


> I set everything in NV Control Panel to Quality, AA, AF, no texture filtering optimizations, VSync - Off, you name it. That's the reason i guess for "lower" score, just for me it's anything but low, especially with these settings. Good luck with this beast of a rig, i've yet to find any flaws in mine, awesome, just plain f*ckin awesome experience. Cheers.



I figured it was something like that. I don't stray too far from defaults as it get me into trouble these days. 

Long gone are the simple days of  taking a Celeron 366, setting the FSB to 100 for 550 mhz and playing Quake 2. 

Overclock it like you stole it.


----------



## Nukeiraq (Feb 2, 2018)

Custom built PC
Air 540 case
all Noctua fans
NH-D15 CPU cooler
I7-8700K OC to 5.0 GHZ
64 GB RAM
EVGA 1080 Ti FTW3
Samsung 950 Pro M.2 NVMe 512 GB

I haven't rebooted my computer in days and have been doing a lot of graphics work so maybe I'll rerun it after a reboot with no apps open.  I also ran it windowed 1920x1080 in 1440p @144 Hz, so that could have also hurt the score *shrug*


----------



## therealmeep (Mar 18, 2018)

therealmeep / 6800k @4.4 Ghz 1080ti@2025/1488.4 MHz =3962


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 18, 2018)

er557 said:


> OK, also you might try the 1080's in the 7700k system



I put the GTX-1080FEs into the i7-7700K system but left them at stock settings. (1974MHz. GPU Speed, 5205MHz. Memory)
The CPU is set to run at 4.9GHz. and the 16GB of system memory is at 3200MHz speed.
Gaming is snappy and temps are good to go. This is as far as I plan to take this PC since I'm happy with it the way it is now.
In a few months, I'll have another 1080Ti card and those will go into the i7-8700K that I plan for soon.

The i9-7900X has a pair of GTX-980Ti cards in it now but in two weeks I'll have it's two GTX-1070Ti cards here.
The CPU is fast, but the 980Ti cards really slow things down. GPUs make all the difference.
I'm not convinced that the 7900X was a good idea for a gaming box.
No games that I like can use all of its cores properly and it uses a lot of power compared to the i7-7700K and the i7-6700K boxes next to it.






The i7-6700K is pretty nice for an older CPU. Here is a run with the GTX-1080Ti single card in it.
CPU speed is 4.6GHz. and the GPU is at stock settings. There is 16GB of DDR4-3200MHz. RAM in it.
All of my systems are now on Win-10, 64 bit.


----------



## Jim Rideout (Mar 24, 2018)

kingpin 1080ti @ 2230mhz + 13000 mem 5960x @ 5.1ghz  4520 score


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 25, 2018)

Jim Rideout said:


> kingpin 1080ti @ 2230mhz + 13000 mem 5960x @ 5.1ghz  4520 score



Good score!
Welcome to TPU, Jim.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 25, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> I put the GTX-1080FEs into the i7-7700K system but left them at stock settings. (1974MHz. GPU Speed, 5205MHz. Memory)
> The CPU is set to run at 4.9GHz. and the 16GB of system memory is at 3200MHz speed.
> Gaming is snappy and temps are good to go. This is as far as I plan to take this PC since I'm happy with it the way it is now.
> In a few months, I'll have another 1080Ti card and those will go into the i7-8700K that I plan for soon.
> ...



Holy... what do you need all this hardware for? You're tossing thousands of dollars into marginal upgrades every time, I'm puzzled  980ti x2 to dual 1070ti... ?!?!


----------



## Jim Rideout (Mar 25, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Holy... what do you need all this hardware for? You're tossing thousands of dollars into marginal upgrades every time, I'm puzzled  980ti x2 to dual 1070ti... ?!?!


my old 980ti spanks the hell out of 1070tis and beats most bar a select few 1080's in heaven ,  clocked at up o 1650mhz for super , 1630mhz for firestrike and heaven .  only upgrade from 980ti is the 1080ti .


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 25, 2018)

Jim Rideout said:


> my old 980ti spanks the hell out of 1070tis and beats most bar a select few 1080's in heaven ,  clocked at up o 1650mhz for super , 1630mhz for firestrike and heaven .  only upgrade from 980ti is the 1080ti .



Pics or it didn't happen, because the 980ti can top a 1070, but not a 1070ti.

@MrGenius Hey, I just noticed you never updated my score there for the new rig  Screens @ https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...0-benchmark-scores-part-2.222125/post-3785259


----------



## Hockster (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Jim Rideout (Mar 25, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen, because the 980ti can top a 1070, but not a 1070ti.
> 
> @MrGenius Hey, I just noticed you never updated my score there for the new rig  Screens @ https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...0-benchmark-scores-part-2.222125/post-3785259



it scored 24508 graphics score in firestrike  and beats most 1080's in heaven ans superposition , oh and valley , was a golden gpu , did have 2 and set a 43k sli graphics score in fs with both at 1620mhz and 8500mem oc  stronger card would do 1650mhz for super position and did 1700mhz for user bench , on waterloop with winter ambients


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 25, 2018)

Jim Rideout said:


> it scored 24508 graphics score in firestrike  and beats most 1080's in heaven ans superposition , oh and valley , was a golden gpu , did have 2 and set a 43k sli graphics score in fs with both at 1620mhz and 8500mem oc  stronger card would do 1650mhz for super position and did 1700mhz for user bench , on waterloop with winter ambients



That is pretty damn sweet. I stand corrected


----------



## Jim Rideout (Mar 25, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen, because the 980ti can top a 1070, but not a 1070ti.
> 
> @MrGenius Hey, I just noticed you never updated my score there for the new rig  Screens @ https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...0-benchmark-scores-part-2.222125/post-3785259


https://www.3dmark.com/fs/9184530

theres a few very good tis out there , all being gigabyte xtreme gaming series , my 2 were 80.9 and 81.9 asic  do miss them but nvidias messing about with drives kept seeing big hits in the sli performance right around when the 1080ti was released so decided to upgrade


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 25, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Holy... what do you need all this hardware for? You're tossing thousands of dollars into marginal upgrades every time, I'm puzzled  980ti x2 to dual 1070ti... ?!?!


I keep four Gaming PCs here at all times. I never pay retail for anything if I can help it. I have friends who always buy the latest and greatest gear, and sell it as soon as something else comes along. They sell to me at very low prices.
When my kids and grandkids visit me, we binge-play my Shooters in LAN contests for hours and we always have a blast.

That's why I need all of this hardware.
When I kick the bucket, the PCs are going to them.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 25, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> I keep four Gaming PCs here at all times. I never pay retail for anything if I can help it. I have friends who always buy the latest and greatest gear, and sell it as soon as something else comes along. They sell to me at very low prices.
> When my kids and grandkids visit me, we binge-play my Shooters in LAN contests for hours and we always have a blast.
> 
> That's why I need all of this hardware.
> When I kick the bucket, the PCs are going to them.



That's just epic, and now that you mention this, I shamefully remember that someone (couldve been me) asked this before. I guess I'm still amazed... and perhaps a teeny bit jealous


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 25, 2018)

Jim Rideout said:


> theres a few very good tis out there , all being gigabyte xtreme gaming series



That's what one of my 980Ti cards is. A Gigabyte GTX-980Ti Extreme Gaming OC Edition card. It really ~is~ a beast of a GPU.
I tried to find another one like it but everyone wants a fortune for them. I had to settle on an ASUS 980Ti Posiden for the system's SLI. There is also an EVGA SC 980Ti on my shelf. It's the slowest one but ~not~ slow.



Vayra86 said:


> That's just epic, and now that you mention this, I shamefully remember that someone (could've been me) asked this before. I guess I'm still amazed... and perhaps a teeny bit jealous



Honestly, if it wasn't for my wealthy friends I wouldn't be able to keep up the pace. Being stuck on a retirement income sucks.
But I've been doing this for years. I have a set amount of cash for my disgusting PC habit every month and I do a lot of research before I buy anything.

Once my wife retires, that's gonna pretty much stop.
So it's balls to the walls until then. LOL!

When I got my Ryzen 1700X/Crosshair VI system, I paid full price for it. I like it a lot too.
But recently my wife wanted something better than her old Xeon box to work with and I found a guy who had a 1600X Ryzen CPU, another Crosshair board, and two CPU Coolers that was looking for a few RX-290X cards. I had three of them on the shelf. We traded straight across and he also sent a 700Watt PSU to me.
Her birthday's coming up soon and I get to gift her like a boss. All due to trades and deals that seem to squeak-through at the right times.

I already own a pair of Gigabyte G1 Gaming 1070s, two 1080FE cards, and one MSI 1080Ti Gaming-X TRIO.
I have a pair of GTX-1070Ti cards coming in two weeks. They're Gigabyte Gaming G1 cards. (all of my PC cash for two months bought them)

At that point, I'll be able to sell all of the 980Ti cards except for that monster Gigabyte Extreme Gaming.
Everything will have two matched GTX 10 series cards in it then and I can get that 8700K that I want.


EDIT: So I posted this comment today at 2:30. Now, at 8:00 PM, I've made a deal to trade the Posiden 980Ti for another EVGA 980Ti SC card that matches the one I already have.
I like the idea of having matching cards in my 1700X system.


----------



## er557 (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Jetster (Mar 31, 2018)

89c on the gpu temp. That's smoking


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 31, 2018)

Jetster said:


> 89c on the gpu temp. That's smoking



Yeah, but that overall score! Holy crap!


----------



## er557 (Mar 31, 2018)

Actually, you see some other scores are higher even with same gpus duo, due to cpus driving at 4.8ghz or whatever compared to the 3.5-3.1ghz xeon, which still copes well. But that is the same difference between 400 to 500 fps in 1080p which is irrelevant to me or to vsynced games. When I play @4k ultra the fps is smooth and that's what matters. I hope games evolve to more multi core awareness sooner than later.


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 31, 2018)

er557 said:


> Actually, you see some other scores are higher even with same gpus duo, due to cpus driving at 4.8ghz or whatever compared to the 3.5-3.1ghz xeon, which still copes well. But that is the same difference between 400 to 500 fps in 1080p which is irrelevant to me or to vsynced games. When I play @4k ultra the fps is smooth and that's what matters. I hope games evolve to more multi core awareness sooner than later.



Yeah, my 7700K with twin-1080FE cards has a slightly higher score, but your XEON is still doing a damn fine job of it. 
What I _really_ like is when the guys with 8700K boxes post. 

Those are beast.


----------



## er557 (Apr 1, 2018)

What does indicate of 4k gaming and taxes the system well is the superposition benchmark, too bad the results thread is locked; see if you can run it with those settings(a special nvidia profile may be required for sli)


----------



## RealNeil (Apr 1, 2018)

Yes, this is where core count comes into play in a big way.
My i7-7700K has four cores, (8 threads) and scores icky compared to your system.





But I get a better score on my i9-7900X box. (10 cores, 20 threads)
The SLI needs a proper profile to work properly with this one, you're right.


----------



## Jim Rideout (Apr 1, 2018)

yes shame the threads locked for scores , and yes you do need a sli profile to run sli for superposition , they were meant to be implementing sli support but the devs got caught up working on their new flight sim to care , not sure if it will ever come now


----------



## er557 (Apr 1, 2018)

Jeez, that's some liquid nitrogen you got going on there????, how far did you push the clocks? great score


----------



## Jim Rideout (Apr 2, 2018)

er557 said:


> Jeez, that's some liquid nitrogen you got going on there????, how far did you push the clocks? great score


both those cards clocked to 1620mhz for super with 8600mhz mem oc  , run on custom waterloop  in winter with ac on in room (bloody cold) ,  went through many many gig xtremes to get that pair , sold the lesser card off and brother in law still has the golden one safe lol , that one will be going under dice in coming weeks as just started playing with the dice overclocking 
and hopefully ln2 sometime soon


----------



## mouacyk (Apr 21, 2018)

i7-8700K @ 5.0GHz + GTX 1080 TI @ 2100.5/12600 = 4279


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 22, 2018)

Scores lists updated.


----------



## Sinko44 (Apr 23, 2018)

i7 8700K @5.0Ghz, 1080Ti 2x SLI +150 clock/+300 memory


----------



## Sinko44 (Apr 24, 2018)

i7 8700K @5.0Ghz, 1080Ti 2x SLI 2050 clock/1476 memory


----------



## acave24 (May 4, 2018)

Here is my screenshot


----------



## mouacyk (May 11, 2018)

Tuned my VRAM even more.  Used vRAMBandwidth tester and memtestg80 to optimize:

i7-8700K @ 5.0GHz + GTX 1080 TI @ 2100.5/12627 = 4325


----------



## mouacyk (May 20, 2018)

i7-8700K @ 5.0GHz + GTX 1080 TI @ 2100.5/12627 = 4346


----------



## ill_magnified (May 30, 2018)

Just ran the test once on my 3Gb 1060 driven by an Intel 8700K at Stock Clocks atn DDR4-3200.


----------



## RealNeil (May 31, 2018)

Good score for that 1060.

I bought an 8700K but haven't had the time to build it.
But I know it's gonna be good



Jim Rideout said:


> theres a few very good tis out there , all being gigabyte xtreme gaming series



I have one of those Gigabyte GTX-980Ti Extreme Gaming cards and it's by far my fastest 980Ti card.


----------



## mouacyk (May 31, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> I have one of those Gigabyte GTX-980Ti Extreme Gaming cards and it's by far my fastest 980Ti card.



When I had my MSI 980 Ti, I still turned green seeing them Gigabytes reach 1.6GHz.


----------



## RealNeil (May 31, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> When I had my MSI 980 Ti, I still turned green seeing them Gigabytes reach 1.6GHz.



I've been trying to get another one of them but they are few and far between and still expensive as hell.


----------



## Morgoth (Jun 1, 2018)

here is mine


----------



## Bamaofficial (Jun 12, 2018)

1070ti on a 6600k


----------



## iceflower700 (Jun 14, 2018)

I think i officially have the worst score
running on a scrapbook air from 2013

i5-4250U@ 1.3GHz + Intel HD Graphics 5000 @ 1920/1080 = 104


----------



## agent_x007 (Jun 14, 2018)

i7-4960X @ 4.50GHz + GTX 1080 @ 1974/1376 = 2889

GTX 1080 FE (OC), 1974MHz (stable boost), max. boost 2012MHz, ~11 000MHz VRAM.
TDP +120%, Max. boost temp = 95C, Vgpu = 0,981V.
Max. actual temp = 85C.


----------



## mouacyk (Jun 19, 2018)

@Hullender You need to run with 8xAA.


----------



## Hullender (Jun 19, 2018)

Oh, thank you VERY much!!  When i read the rules I saw " (windowed 1920x1080 *is* allowed) " so i chose that lol.  This looks more like it.?.?  Pretty terrible now, eh?  lol


----------



## mouacyk (Jun 19, 2018)

Depends on your CPU, RAM, and GPU clock speeds.  From the looks of it, you are running bare stock.  If you want, try tweaking those parts for more performance and try again.  It's half the fun...


----------



## Hullender (Jun 19, 2018)

I was able to capture another Benchmark showing my "stock" setup.  Im not even sure this pc 'can' be overclocked.  But im naive as Hell on this stuff.


----------



## mouacyk (Jun 19, 2018)

Probably not, because it won't gain you anything with current temperature.  Your GPU temperature is reading 83C, which is above the throttling point of 80C.


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 19, 2018)

i7-6600K with MSI GTX-1080Ti card.


----------



## Hullender (Jun 19, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> Probably not, because it won't gain you anything with current temperature.  Your GPU temperature is reading 83C, which is above the throttling point of 80C.



well that sucks.  on a side note, how come a system like this cant be clocked?  I'm running max everything.  Liquid cooled, etc...  Guess I need to google


----------



## agent_x007 (Jun 19, 2018)

GPU Boost 3.0 pretty much makes card run at TDP/Temp limit all the time.
With FE edition, you can set lower Vgpu to get a bit arround TDP/temp limit (even with OC applied).


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 19, 2018)

Hullender said:


> well that sucks. on a side note, how come a system like this cant be clocked? I'm running max everything. Liquid cooled, etc... Guess I need to google



Your cooling could be insufficient or not capable as some,  same goes for airflow of your case


----------



## Tominator600 (Jun 28, 2018)

Intel I7-4790K with 2x Nvidia GTX 1070ti in SLI






Sorry I couldn't get iGPU off of there, I disabled it in device manager but apparently Heaven doesn't care


----------



## Gregory Hartley (Jul 3, 2018)

Heres my Updated version... I do need to update my system sometime this year.

i7 4790k - 4.7 GHz

GPU 1348 MHz Memory 1928 MHZ


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 8, 2018)

7700K @4.6GHz.


----------



## qazishehryar (Jul 10, 2018)

My score with i5-8400 stock with 8gb 2133mhz single stick and EVGA GTX 1080 haing blower fan which runs all the times at 82c with 1607mhz core....* is this a normal score of GTX 1080 running at 1607mhz with i5-8400 at stock speed??? I am seeing guys with GTX 1070 having better score than mine*

*

*


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 10, 2018)

@*qazishehryar*
It's thermal throttle, use Afterburner to UV your card (limit max Vgpu to 1V or less, should help with your score).


----------



## phill (Jul 10, 2018)

Done with my EVGA 1070 SC @ stock speeds and my 5960X @ 4.5Ghz..  Still got a load of way to go to get the best from this system..  Still running 2133Mhz ram at this point and stock Cache!!  The CPU is a beast tho....   Loving it


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 10, 2018)

FX8320 o/c to 3.6Ghz using multiplyer in BIOS
Asus ROG RX580 8Gb stock speed


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 11, 2018)

i9-7900X Delidded @4.6GHz. with two Gigabyte Gaming G-1 GTX-1070Ti cards in SLI.


----------



## qazishehryar (Jul 11, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> @*qazishehryar*
> It's thermal throttle, use Afterburner to UV your card (limit max Vgpu to 1V or less, should help with your score).



Thanks i need some guidance here.... how much to undervolt and the volt curve/frequency on the specified volt.... my GPU starts at 1800mhz+ but for a little while (say 5 minutes) then settles to 1607mhz (which is the base clock of GTX 1080) at 82c 24/7 ..... i want the core clock to run a bit higher (1700+ mhz) and would settle for 83-85c given the nature of the cooler (blower) ....


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 11, 2018)

@qazishehryar I need around ~0,99V for 2GHz OC 
For stock clocks, 0,975V should be fine.
You simply open voltage curve settings, pick voltage value on x-axis (for example 0,975V), and move point for it up on y-axis.
You need to move it past highest frequency on last point on curve for this to work (for example, over 1924MHz in my case).
Then, you close curve window, and click "Apply" in MSI Afterburner's main window.
Check how frequency curve looks after you click apply. It should have a "flat" upper part with 0,975V/1924MHz as the starting point.
If it does, you are done - check your temps again in benchmark/game.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 11, 2018)

Benchmarks are a form of self torture.


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 11, 2018)

Splinterdog said:


> Benchmarks are a form of self torture.


That goes for all computers.


----------



## qazishehryar (Jul 11, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> @qazishehryar I need around ~0,99V for 2GHz OC
> For stock clocks, 0,975V should be fine.
> You simply open voltage curve settings, pick voltage value on x-axis (for example 0,975V), and move point for it up on y-axis.
> You need to move it past highest frequency on last point on curve for this to work (for example, over 1924MHz in my case).
> ...



Thanks bro i did that.... set 1809mhz at 850mv and set it same on all points.... the results of Unigine are now as below 





voltage curve settings are:


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 11, 2018)

Good job  
0,85V should really help with temps and frequency stability.


----------



## arni-gx (Jul 14, 2018)

new vga...






weird, why this benchmark only detect gtx 1080 4gb ??


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 14, 2018)

Program doesn't understand 4GB+ VRAM


----------



## arni-gx (Jul 15, 2018)

gtx 1080 8gb - 1936/4514 ...


----------



## GatekeeperZA (Aug 10, 2018)

I7 7740X @ 4.5
1 x 1080 Ti @  GPU Clock 1632 / Mem 1376


----------



## fakeen (Aug 14, 2018)

Xeon e3-1240 @3.4 ghz(turbo not working, don't know why)
Gigabyte gtx 750ti 1397/6200


----------



## MrGenius (Aug 15, 2018)

Squeezing the last little bit out of the 280X before I install the Vega 64.

i7-3770K @ 5.3GHz + R9 280X @ 1275/1850 = 1165




EDIT: Man...she's in fricken BEAST MODE today! Not going down without a fight!!!


----------



## RealNeil (Aug 15, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> Squeezing the last little bit out of the 280X before I install the Vega 64.



The change should be significant.


----------



## Mr.KT (Aug 15, 2018)

Original setting, no oc, is this marks works fine for my 1080??? Thanks
i7-8700K @ 4.9Ghz + 1080 x1 @ 2062/5205


----------



## MrGenius (Aug 15, 2018)

Mr.KT said:


> Original setting, no oc, is this marks works fine for my 1080??? Thanks


Not bad at all, for no OC.


----------



## RealNeil (Aug 15, 2018)

Looks like a good score to me,.....


----------



## GatekeeperZA (Aug 15, 2018)

Update.
I7 7740X @ 4.7
1 x 1080 Ti @  GPU Clock 1735 / Mem 1445
70% Fan @ 60 Degrees Celsius.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 15, 2018)

i7 4790K "Stock" 4.4
Sapphire Nitro+ Vega 64


----------



## phill (Aug 15, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> Squeezing the last little bit out of the 280X before I install the Vega 64.
> 
> i7-3770K @ 5.3GHz + R9 280X @ 1275/1850 = 1165
> View attachment 105375
> ...



Maybe she's showing off to say, don't change me, I'll go faster for you!!   



Mr.KT said:


> Original setting, no oc, is this marks works fine for my 1080??? Thanks
> i7-8700K @ 4.9Ghz + 1080 x1 @ 2062/5205View attachment 105359



I've noticed if you do run Afterburner on the benchmark rather than closing it down, sometimes it can give you a few more points, few more FPS or however the bench results are given


----------



## Mr.KT (Aug 16, 2018)

phill said:


> Maybe she's showing off to say, don't change me, I'll go faster for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed if you do run Afterburner on the benchmark rather than closing it down, sometimes it can give you a few more points, few more FPS or however the bench results are given



Really? I just opened it and monitor the CPU and GPU usage only lol, I will try to run without the afterburner then.


----------



## phill (Aug 16, 2018)

It might make a few FPS difference, nothing major   Same goes for having CPU-Z open and things, just basic benchmarking, have nothing open but the benchmark your running


----------



## MrGenius (Aug 17, 2018)

i7-3770K @ 5.3GHz + RX Vega 64 @ 1661/1159 = 2532


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 18, 2018)

AMD Ryzen 1600 @ 3.7GHZ + Vega 64 @ 1630/980 = 2250


----------



## SceneZx (Aug 19, 2018)

i7 8700k @ 5.0ghz + GTX 1080TI 2062/1569 = 4089


----------



## Dinnercore (Aug 24, 2018)

Screenshot in Heaven only printed out black...
I guess game mode would get me over 100fps average and maybe help with the stutter.


----------



## mouacyk (Aug 25, 2018)

let's see those 2080 ti's


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 3, 2018)

Just swapped the MSI board for an ASUS ROG Rampage VI Extreme.
Scoring a little higher too.


----------



## Pho3n!x (Sep 25, 2018)

CPU: Intel core i5-8400 @ 2.8GHz
CPU Temp: 60C
GPU: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 Ti
GPU Core: 2100 MHz
GPU Memory: 4754 MHz
GPU Temp: 69C

Score: 2723


----------



## johnspack (Sep 26, 2018)

Sorry,  just a place holder so I can compare to my new 980ti coming this week.  This is the linux version of this test using the native linux version:


----------



## Mypc>yours (Oct 1, 2018)

Just finished my first ever pc build. What do you guys think?
I7-8700k
16g ddr4 corsair vengeance rgb
Strix370z-e
M.2 ssd
500g hdd
850w psu
Evga gtx1080 acx 
Koolance cpu and full cover gpu waterblock
Alphacool 360mm rad 
Thermaltake pump and pure plus fans
Thermaltake view 37 case


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 1, 2018)

Mypc>yours said:


> Just finished my first ever pc build. What do you guys think?
> I7-8700k
> 16g ddr4 corsair vengeance rgb
> Strix370z-e
> ...


I think those settings are all wrong for this thread.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 1, 2018)

Mypc>yours said:


> Just finished my first ever pc build. What do you guys think?
> I7-8700k
> 16g ddr4 corsair vengeance rgb
> Strix370z-e
> ...



This thread > your post. You need to read the OP and submit a valid result. Welcome!


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 1, 2018)

Bah, made a run at standard setting, CPU at 4ghz, boost clock of the 2080 Ti is 1995mhz, I think, at least that's what is stated on Firestrike benchmark


----------



## johnspack (Oct 1, 2018)

Heh,  kind of funny compared to my 970 under linux score...  this is my new 980ti under windows:


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 2, 2018)

johnspack said:


> Heh,  kind of funny compared to my 970 under linux score...  this is my new 980ti under windows:


Ahh, Tessellation has been disabled, hence the higher score....


----------



## johnspack (Oct 2, 2018)

Okay,  better:


----------



## AnomalouS (Oct 2, 2018)

For those curious on the 2080 Ti... Just picked it up today so not much time to play with it yet...
CPU: i7-7700k @ 4994 MHz
CPU Temp: 72C
GPU: GIGABYTE RTX 2080 Ti WindForce OC   (GV-N208TWF3OC-11GC)
GPU Core: 2055 MHz
GPU Memory: 7805 MHz
GPU Temp: 74C


----------



## KSMB (Oct 10, 2018)

*5 year old i5 4670K (have been spinning at these @4.5Ghz every day//every year  + a H80i v2 (AIO). without a good AIO...forget that Speed, doesnt matter wich CPU you have....you still need a good AIO, thats NUMBER 1 TO BUY IF you have any plans to OC your CPU with awesome results.*


----------



## mouacyk (Oct 10, 2018)

Can 2080 TI owners check their GPU usage in this benchmark?  It doesn't seem to scale so well at 1080p.


----------



## AnomalouS (Oct 11, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> Can 2080 TI owners check their GPU usage in this benchmark?  It doesn't seem to scale so well at 1080p.


 97-98% usage


----------



## Salty_sandwich (Oct 11, 2018)

Hang'n with the BIG boy's in 4096x2160 full 4k double digits baby !





what ya mean ? nout wrong them there FPS ask any xbox one game player!


----------



## AnomalouS (Oct 12, 2018)

i7-7700K @ 5.0GHz + RTX 2080 TI @ 2115 / 7700 = 4759






Also ran a 2560x1440


----------



## Enterprise24 (Oct 13, 2018)

i7-8700K @ 5.3GHz + GTX 1080 Ti @ 2152/1586 = 4417


----------



## johnspack (Oct 27, 2018)

Threw on 100+ points by upping power limit and voltage.  Not a lot,  but I'll take it.  Old 980Ti still has some grunt!  Using quality texture settings.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 27, 2018)

AnomalouS said:


> For those curious on the 2080 Ti... Just picked it up today so not much time to play with it yet...
> CPU: i7-7700k @ 4994 MHz
> CPU Temp: 72C
> GPU: GIGABYTE RTX 2080 Ti WindForce OC   (GV-N208TWF3OC-11GC)
> ...



That is actually an extremely poor score. Its barely faster than some 1080tis. Can I just say I'm shocked?

Look at the (not even scaling that well) duo of 1070tis as well... damn. Seems like Turing has literally nothing in extra raw performance per shader/SM, its just larger. There might be a tiny CPU limitation in there, but it can't be much with a 7700K pushing it.

One thing though, you're running Windowed. Needs to be fullscreen and it will probably get you closer to 4800 points, maybe 4900. Which still isn't stellar when you have 1080ti's doing 4400+...


----------



## trog100 (Oct 27, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> That is actually an extremely poor score. Its barely faster than some 1080tis. Can I just say I'm shocked?
> 
> Look at the (not even scaling that well) duo of 1070tis as well... damn. Seems like Turing has literally nothing in extra raw performance per shader/SM, its just larger. There might be a tiny CPU limitation in there, but it can't be much with a 7700K pushing it.
> 
> One thing though, you're running Windowed. Needs to be fullscreen and it will probably get you closer to 4800 points, maybe 4900. Which still isn't stellar when you have 1080ti's doing 4400+...



i think at 1080 a 2080ti will be severely cpu limited..






it does score a bit less running in a window..

trog


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 27, 2018)

trog100 said:


> i think at 1080 a 2080ti will be severely cpu limited..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You say that, but min fps is also not stellar.


----------



## trog100 (Oct 27, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> You say that, but min fps is also not stellar.



i think the minimum frame rates are basically wrong.. there is nothing in heaven (pun aware) that will bring a 2080ti down to 40 odd fps..  

trog


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 27, 2018)

trog100 said:


> i think the minimum frame rates are basically wrong.. there is nothing in heaven (pun aware) that will bring a 2080ti down to 40 odd fps..
> 
> trog



The scene where it becomes night and you fly over from castle walls into castle interior does impact FPS significantly as well as the scene transitions. Wouldnt be so quick to dismiss it, you see this on every card and every CPU. The 2080ti only gets a marginal improvement here.


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 27, 2018)

Xeon E5-1680 v2 @ 4.3GHz + GTX Titan Black @ 1058/1750 = 1526


----------



## trog100 (Oct 27, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> The scene where it becomes night and you fly over from castle walls into castle interior does impact FPS significantly as well as the scene transitions. Wouldnt be so quick to dismiss it, you see this on every card and every CPU. The 2080ti only gets a marginal improvement here.



out of curiosity i just ran it at 720.. the results are interesting.. very similar minimum frame rates..











trog


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 27, 2018)

trog100 said:


> out of curiosity i just ran it at 720.. the results are interesting..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is, because it puts the min fps argument to bed but it underlines that the 2080ti doesnt really suffer that much from a CPU limitation here.


----------



## AnomalouS (Oct 27, 2018)

i7-8700K @ 5216MHz + RTX 2080 TI @ 2145 / 7900 = 4961


----------



## trog100 (Oct 27, 2018)

looking at the last post score and comparing it with my own the minimum frame rates seem to be linked to the cpu power.. one cpu is at 5 g the other at 5.2 g.. the two cards seem to clocked the same..

trog


----------



## MrGenius (Oct 27, 2018)

trog100 said:


> ... the two cards seem to clocked the same..


Like exactly the same? I need to know for the scores list. Or all I can do is list the stock clocks. Since I'm not a mind reader.


----------



## trog100 (Oct 28, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> Like exactly the same? I need to know for the scores list. Or all I can do is list the stock clocks. Since I'm not a mind reader.



here are my gpu settings.. my 8700K cpu is clocked at 5 g as opposed to 5.2 g..











trog


----------



## johnspack (Oct 28, 2018)

Ran this twice in a row to make sure.  Quality texture setting. Card boosting to 1506/3900 with increased voltage,  haven't tried pushing mem yet.
Cpu at 4.7ghz,  ram at 1866:


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 28, 2018)

johnspack said:


> Ran this twice in a row to make sure.  Quality texture setting. Card boosting to 1506/3900 with increased voltage,  haven't tried pushing mem yet.
> Cpu at 4.7ghz,  ram at 1866:



Now run one with 8x AA...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 29, 2018)

Not sure if im doing this correctly but here is my score???






I included MSI Afterburner as GPU-Z wasnt reporting my boost clocks correctly....


----------



## JunkMeister (Oct 29, 2018)

Count me in man!

It says 1920x1071, I don't know why though, I just did 1920x1080 with fullscreen option disabled...


----------



## Seneca (Nov 1, 2018)

Stock msi 2070. 1st test before I start to over clock it. View attachment 109702


----------



## mouacyk (Nov 1, 2018)

Needs 8X AA


----------



## MrGenius (Nov 1, 2018)

And Extreme Tessellation.

EDIT: And a proper full screenshot.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 1, 2018)

Yep,  okay,  I got some work to do....


E5-1650 @ 4.7GHz, 980Ti @ 1488/1980


----------



## mouacyk (Nov 3, 2018)

Cracked 4400!

8700K 5.1GHz  1080TI 2,164/12,627 = 4413


----------



## trog100 (Nov 8, 2018)

8700K at 5g.. 2080ti gpu core 1502 boost 1802... memory 1949 .. palit bios update giving a max power setting of +26% as opposed to +15% 






trog


----------



## mouacyk (Nov 13, 2018)

8700K 5.05GHz / 4040MHz RAM /  1080TI 2,164/12,587 = 4439


----------



## johnspack (Nov 13, 2018)

Okay,  did more work.  Ran it under linux where I was able to set the power limit to 330w,   1500/4000, e5-1650 at 4.7:  ah crap wrong thread.....


----------



## AnomalouS (Nov 15, 2018)

Here we go... Broke 5k.  I am still learning on this Turing card, no doubt about it.  I may have to rethink some of these clocks... 
i7-8700K @ 5200MHz + RTX 2080 TI @ 2055 / 7750 = 5050


----------



## trog100 (Nov 15, 2018)

AnomalouS said:


> Here we go... Broke 5k.  I am still learning on this Turing card, no doubt about it.  I may have to rethink some of these clocks...
> i7-8700K @ 5200MHz + RTX 2080 TI @ 2055 / 7750 = 5050 View attachment 110577



you are back at the top i only managed 4999.. he he

your clocks are all much higher than mine apart from the cpu.. mine was at 5 G..

trog

ps.. i just did a run at 5023 with the cpu at 5.1 g.. i aint sure about trying 5.2.. he he

ps2..  i have a 5055.. i wont post it until you have had another go.. core 1502.. mem 1956.. cpu 5.1 g.. i think these things are  hitting their boost power limits..


----------



## MrGenius (Nov 15, 2018)

@trog100 he never left the top. While I don't doubt your scores are valid, you need to follow the rules as far as posting a valid *full* screenshot to make the list.


----------



## trog100 (Nov 15, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> @trog100 he never left the top. While I don't doubt your scores are valid, you need to follow the rules as far as posting a valid *full* screenshot to make the list.



sorry i thought what i posted would do.. i will do better next time.. 

i need to redo the valley one too.. he he

trog


----------



## AnomalouS (Nov 15, 2018)

trog100 said:


> you are back at the top i only managed 4999.. he he
> your clocks are all much higher than mine apart from the cpu.. mine was at 5 G..
> trog
> ps.. i just did a run at 5023 with the cpu at 5.1 g.. i aint sure about trying 5.2.. he he
> ps2..  i have a 5055.. i wont post it until you have had another go.. core 1502.. mem 1956.. cpu 5.1 g.. i think these things are  hitting their boost power limits..



Lol. I am working on some things this morning... Already have that 5050 score crushed. 
Yes my clocks are higher, but there is something odd about my 5050... the max fps is 577.5 which is absurdly high from other scores I am seeing.


----------



## trog100 (Nov 15, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> @trog100 he never left the top. While I don't doubt your scores are valid, you need to follow the rules as far as posting a valid *full* screenshot to make the list.



i am gonna have to give up on this one.. i can produce the heaven save result pic but for reasons unknown to me i cant produce the required full screen image.. all i get is a black screen.. i can do it in a window but not full screen.. 

edit.. a fullscreen image save works fine in valley but not heaven.. i havnt a clue why.. 

trog


----------



## AnomalouS (Nov 15, 2018)

trog100 said:


> i am gonna have to give up on this one.. i can produce the heaven save result pic but for reasons unknown to me i cant produce the required full screen image.. all i get is a black screen.. i can do it in a window but not full screen..
> 
> edit.. a fullscreen image save works fine in valley but not heaven.. i havnt a clue why..
> 
> trog



I had that issue with Heaven as well, I would take a screenshot and it would turn out a blank black image.   Anyhow, you have some work to do, 5177 incoming... 

i7-8700K @ 5300MHz + RTX 2080 TI @ 2130 / 8000 = 5177


----------



## Enterprise24 (Nov 20, 2018)

i7-8700K @ 5.3GHz + GTX 1080 Ti @ 2177/1586 = 4441


----------



## mouacyk (Nov 20, 2018)

Congrats for eking past.  My GPU does not like 2177... what temperatures are you getting?


----------



## MrGenius (Nov 20, 2018)

I'm expanding these threads(Valley too) to include 1440p scores.

1st up...ME! 

i5-3570K @ 5.0GHz + RX Vega 64 @ 1653/1190 = 1635




A little 1680x1050 action as well.

i5-3570K @ 5.0GHz + RX Vega 64 @ 1654/1190 = 2820


----------



## trog100 (Nov 20, 2018)

i still cant get the fullscreen screenshot to work.. it has worked in the past but wont now for reasons unknown to me.. it just minimizes and give me a black screen.. he he..

trog


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Nov 20, 2018)

Hihi.

I ran the test at 1440p. My GPU clocks are 1520 MHz (in this bench) and HBM at 880 MHz. It's an RX Vega 56, and this is my 'optimised' setting for daily gaming. I can get the GPU to run higher frequencies but I really don't feel the need to push higher scores.





I'm using VSR to do 1440p because my monitor is only 1080p.

I also did the run at 1080p:



Same clock speeds.


----------



## trog100 (Nov 21, 2018)

heaven at 1440.. camera pic cos i still cant get a fullscreen save to work.. 

cpu 8700K at 4.9g  2080ti at 1489 core 1937 memory..






trog


----------



## Enterprise24 (Nov 21, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> Congrats for eking past.  My GPU does not like 2177... what temperatures are you getting?



Thanks.  38C full load with 28C ambient temp.


----------



## infrared (Nov 22, 2018)

infrared said:


> My 1440P result
> 
> R7-1800X | 4.2GHz | GTX 1080 Ti | 2101/1552 | 2616 | infrared
> 
> View attachment 111094



From the Valley thread  dunno how I didn't notice!


----------



## trog100 (Nov 23, 2018)

heaven at 1440  cpu 8700K at 4.9g.. 2080ti at 1489 core 1937 memory.. 






trog


----------



## fakeen (Nov 24, 2018)

Xeon e3-1240
Sapphire Pulse itx rx 570 core 1400 mem 1750


----------



## agent_x007 (Nov 24, 2018)

E5-1680 v2 @ 4.3GHz + GTX 580 3GB @ 772/1002 (stock) = 1080p : 695 + 1440p : 427


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 24, 2018)

trog100 said:


> i still cant get the fullscreen screenshot to work.. it has worked in the past but wont now for reasons unknown to me.. it just minimizes and give me a black screen.. he he..
> 
> trog



Use RTSS instead, and set it up generically for every game. Saves a lot of hassle  Fixed key, fixed destination folder.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Nov 26, 2018)

I just got given a Vega 64 Red Devil by a friend, so I flashed my Vega 56 Pulse to the 64 NITRO+ BIOS (it works, I did it before) and now I have two Vega 64's in crossfire... except one has 56 CU not 64 XD

Anyway when I have time later I will do a Heaven run and see how well they scale. ^_^


----------



## maxtherox (Nov 27, 2018)

MY R7 370 2 GB with overclock
base clock > 985MHz| overclocked > 1135 MHz
Memory base clock > 1425 | overclocked > 1515 
CPU > I5 4460 3.2 GHz
16 GB RAM


----------



## Malik Sajid (Nov 28, 2018)

The first RX 570 is here..
i7-950 @ 3.0GHz + Rx 570 8Gb @ 1540/2250 = 1436


----------



## MrGenius (Nov 29, 2018)

One more with the 3570K + RX Vega 64...because I can. 

i5-3570K @ 5.0GHz + RX Vega 64 @ 1647/1190 = 2467


----------



## Fizban (Nov 29, 2018)

I decided to give it a go on my laptop.






That's with a 200 mhz overclock on the GPU. It got as high as 1890 mhz during the benchmark, cpu is not overclocked.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Nov 29, 2018)

1440p result.
i7-8700K @ 5GHz + GTX 1080 Ti @ 2190/1586 = 2759


----------



## MrGenius (Dec 3, 2018)

i7-3770K @ 5.3GHz + RX Vega 64 @ 1653/1190




i7-3770K @ 5.3GHz + RX Vega 64 @ 1654/1190


----------



## Malik Sajid (Dec 4, 2018)

[Update] i7-950 @ 4.0GHz + RX 570 @ 1540/2250 = 1459





I've noticed that Trixx allows to add +200mv unlike Msi AB which only allows +100mv, so would it be safe to go to 1.3v to bench @1600mhz not for daily use ofc? and is there anyway to make AB able to push those 200mv like trixx?


----------



## johnspack (Dec 4, 2018)

Kept modding my bios,  now up to 1513/3900 stable.  e5-1650 still at 4.7


----------



## MrGenius (Dec 4, 2018)

Malik Sajid said:


> I've noticed that Trixx allows to add +200mv unlike Msi AB which only allows +100mv, so would it be safe to go to 1.3v to bench @1600mhz not for daily use ofc?


I would. I don't know how "safe" it is. But it wouldn't bother me none. So long as temps don't get too crazy...


Malik Sajid said:


> ...and is there anyway to make AB able to push those 200mv like trixx?


There is. But it's a bit convoluted(especially with a non-MSI card). To the point that if it really does work with Trixx...I'd just use that instead. Much easier. You could also mod the BIOS. But that's probably just as much, if not more, of a hassle.

EDIT: If voltage control is working with AB, it's probably got an I2C bus voltage controller. Which would mean you could probably get OverdriveNTool to do +200mV too(right click the header bar, left click Settings, check the Enable I2C box and restart). And/or do a SoftPowerPlay mod. Then you could even use WattMan.


----------



## Malik Sajid (Dec 4, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> I would. I don't know how "safe" it is. But it wouldn't bother me none. So long as temps don't get too crazy...
> There is. But it's a bit convoluted(especially with a non-MSI card). To the point that if it really does work with Trixx...I'd just use that instead. Much easier. You could also mod the BIOS. But that's probably just as much, if not more, of a hassle.
> 
> EDIT: If voltage control is working with AB, it's probably got an I2C bus voltage controller. Which would mean you could probably get OverdriveNTool to do +200mV too(right click the header bar, left click Settings, check the Enable I2C box and restart). And/or do a SoftPowerPlay mod. Then you could even use WattMan.


After restarting Overdrive says that's I2C isn't available, My problem with trixx is that I've already tried to do +200mv with it but it doesn't seem to be accurate like AB, it was doing some random scary voltage spikes and bypassing 1.3v to 1.35v I was afraid at this point so I cancelled the process immediately.


----------



## MrGenius (Dec 4, 2018)

@Malik Sajid We did this whole deal with the AB voltage control before you and I. I'd forgotten who it was that I discussed in thorough detail with. Turns out...IT WAS YOU!

So here's that...again.

Doing a little digging around it looks like it probably has the same NCP81022 voltage controller as the other Sapphire RX 500 series cards(Pulse and Nitro+). Which is on the AMD SVI2 bus(and wouldn't be I2C?). So I wouldn't have a clue what to do with that.



			
				ON Semiconductor said:
			
		

> SVI2 Interface
> 
> *The NCP81022 is design to accept commands over AMD’s SVI2 bus*. The communication is accomplished using three lines, a data line SVD, a clock line SVC and a telemetry line SVT. The SVD line can be used not only to set the voltage level of the Main rail and North bridge rail, but can also set the load line slope, programmed offset and also the PSI (power state indicator bits). The SVT line from the NCP81022 communicates voltage, current and status updates back to the processor


https://media.digikey.com/pdf/Data Sheets/ON Semiconductor PDFs/NCP81022.pdf

I dunno. That's pretty much all I've got. You're on your own from here kid. Good luck!


----------



## Malik Sajid (Dec 4, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> @Malik Sajid We did this whole deal with the AB voltage control before you and I. I'd forgotten who it was that I discussed in thorough detail with. Turns out...IT WAS YOU!
> 
> So here's that...again.
> 
> ...


Yeah It was me, What a thread!  Actually I checked it out yesterday but I've really got so confused then I thought it's supposed to be a lot easier in this situation since trixx is alread able to do +200mv but I think I'm wrong about that and I guess we got nothing to do with the I2C approach since the voltage controller is using another bus, right?

Ok, I'll give trixx a shot and try to hold my nerve while seeing these +1.3 voltages during 26 loops.


----------



## esctab1982 (Dec 24, 2018)

2k Group
CPU i7-8700 3.2/4.3 
GPU 1080ti 1924/5805
(The Citrix thing is my remote control to work computer...)


----------



## Hockster (Dec 24, 2018)

i9 9900K @ 5.0 RTX 2080Ti @ 1450/1775 = 3096


----------



## FireFox (Dec 24, 2018)

*2560x1440 *


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 24, 2018)

Malik Sajid said:


> I've noticed that Trixx allows to add +200mv unlike Msi AB which only allows +100mv,



You can unlock afterburner to up settings to pretty high. Just need to remove the safety lock in cfg file iirc


----------



## FireFox (Dec 24, 2018)

Why is the voltage setting locked on AB


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 24, 2018)

You need to enable the voltage control from the settings.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 24, 2018)

Wheres the power limit slider? Didnt AB 4.5 come out in 2014??

Update to the latest versions, then unlock voltage like vya mentioned above. ;


----------



## FireFox (Dec 24, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Didnt AB 4.5 come out in 2014??



Date released: 25 Apr 2018 (8 months ago)  the only version that came out in 2014 was the 4.1.0





I did as @Vya Domus said and now it is working


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 24, 2018)

Weird... https://www.guru3d.com/files-tags/afterburner.html.  you seem to have a later beta or something. I thought they had a stable 4.6 out.. it's in beta9.

So....again...where is the power limit slider? That's a must for overclocking modern nvidia GPUs.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 24, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> you seem to have a later beta or something. I thought they had a stable 4.6 out.. it's in beta9.



i checked the link you posted, the 4.5 i am using it is not a beta and i doubt 4.5 came out in 2014 and for years later they released 4.6


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 24, 2018)

They release betas in between. Note 4.6 b9 which is the latest.

So...for clarity... do you have the power limit bar now?


----------



## FireFox (Dec 24, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> So...for clarity... do you have the power limit bar now?



Yes i do.







EarthDog said:


> Note 4.6 b9 which is the latest.



Not a fan of beta software


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 24, 2018)

Oh for Pete's sake... that VOLTAGE. I asked about POWER LIMIT!


----------



## FireFox (Dec 24, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Oh for Pete's sake... that VOLTAGE. I asked about POWER LIMIT!



My bad
There is not power limit bar


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 24, 2018)

Then you need to DL the latest version. You cant overclock much without raising the power limit.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 24, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> You cant overclock much without raising the power limit.



I use Evga precision to raise the power limit.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 24, 2018)

Why not one program? EVGA Precision has voltage(should have) and power limit adjustments. There is no need to use both. If Precision doesnt have both use msi ab.



Knoxx29 said:


> Not a fan of beta software


I hear you... but. As I noted earlier, that is how msi updates with betas between lengthy versions changes. Its stable. Use it.


----------



## agent_x007 (Dec 24, 2018)

@MrGenius I would like to ask for adding "3GB" after "GTX 580" with my results.
It's pretty much the only version that is capable of 1440p + 8x AA without running above 1,5GB VRAM limit of standard GTX 580s.

Additional score :
E5-1680 v2 @ 4.3GHz + GTX Titan Black @ 1058/1750 (OC) : 1440p = 965


----------



## FireFox (Dec 24, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Why not one program? EVGA Precision has voltage(should have) and power limit adjustments. There is no need to use both. If Precision doesnt have both use msi ab.



I have always used EVGA for Oc






and the only reason i use AB is t to display GPU and CPU info





Today i was using AB to Oc because i was doing some tests


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 24, 2018)

Pretty sure Precision has OSD as well.

Anyway.. a bit OT.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 24, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Pretty sure Precision has OSD as well.



That is right but it sucks

*1920x1080 *







EarthDog said:


> Wheres the power limit slider?



I don't know how it happened but i was trying some skins and suddenly it appeared the power limit slider


----------



## AnomalouS (Jan 3, 2019)

2k Group

i7-8700K @ 5.3GHz + RTX 2080ti @ 2145/7980 = 3241


----------



## SpartanM07 (Jan 4, 2019)

i7-7700K @ 4.8GHz + Titan RTX @ 1995/1950 = 3377

System photo:


----------



## omarmargi (Jan 4, 2019)

***EDIT***

new post next page


----------



## SpartanM07 (Jan 4, 2019)

i7 3770K @ 4.544GHz + RTX 2080 Ti @ 2085/1950 = 3250

System photo:


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 4, 2019)

omarmargi said:


> i7 8700k @ 5.0GHZ + GTX 2080Ti @ 2005/7750 =  4845      1080P groupView attachment 113938



Read the OP and make a proper screenshot. This isn't valid.

@Knoxx29 that goes for you too...


----------



## omarmargi (Jan 4, 2019)

2k Group
i7 @ 4.3Ghz with 2080ti @ 2055/2000 = 3219




1080P Group
i7 8700k @ 4.3GHZ + GTX 2080Ti @ 2055/2000 = 4926


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 8, 2019)

Somehow I can't seem to get 1440p to work. Screen blanks for abit then reverts to 1080p...

So, a 4 point improvement over my old score, for me then...


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Jan 9, 2019)

Ryzen 5 1400 @ 3.8 GHz and RX 570 8GB @ 1406 / 2000 (8000 MHz effective) = 811 score at 1440p


----------



## FireFox (Jan 12, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Read the OP and make a proper screenshot. This isn't valid.
> 
> @Knoxx29 that goes for you too...




*1920 x 1080*






*2560x1440*






Anything else i can do for you?

I could get higher score but i am too lazy for it


----------



## Bones (Jan 12, 2019)

Hmmm..... I'll have to revisit this one and see what I can do.


----------



## MrGenius (Jan 15, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> Anything else i can do for you?


Listing the clocks would be nice.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 15, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> Listing the clocks would be nice.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 17, 2019)

I have a quick question.

Is there any risk to damage the GPU if ran with the max voltage?


----------



## agent_x007 (Jan 17, 2019)

You risk hitting thermal limit and/or power limit faster.
Unless GPU is 28nm based (and you have skyn3t vBIOS)


----------



## MrGenius (Jan 17, 2019)

Define "max voltage". Like the +100mV you get from Afterburner or whatever? Totally safe. No risk whatsoever.

I don't start worrying until I'm pushing *more than* +200mV. I've only killed one GPU with overvoltage. And it took like +1000mV to do it.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 17, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> You risk hitting thermal limit faster.



I doubt it if the GPU is Watercooled



MrGenius said:


> Define "max voltage". Like the +100mV you get from Afterburner or whatever? Totally safe. No risk whatsoever.


Exactly the +100mv i get from Afterburner, the stock voltage is 1062 and increasing the voltage in Afterburner to the max it hits 1098/1093 if i am not mistaken.

Added some numbers to my score


----------



## Bazza66 (Jan 18, 2019)

How does this compare? I7 7700k


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 23, 2019)

3930k@ 4.125 Ghz  and GTX 1070 @ 2050 core/2250 Memory  Score 2499


----------



## agent_x007 (Jan 26, 2019)

Titan X (Maxwell) : 1178/3505MHz at 1,055V.
1080p :




1440p :


----------



## exowraith (Feb 6, 2019)

1080p - i7-8700 3.2GHz/4.6GHz - 1080TI 1999


----------



## FireFox (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Gregory Hartley (Feb 11, 2019)

1080p
i7 4790k 4.6 GHz
RTX 2070 Stock


----------



## JOdamin (Feb 18, 2019)

i5 4690k @ 4.2Ghz
1x Gtx 970 @1478 Mhz


----------



## Kawarius (Feb 19, 2019)

http://imgur.com/77AkMDY


Rtx 2080ti@2145/3935mhz
Ryzen 1700@3.9ghz

Score: 3303@1440p


----------



## raf0rd (Feb 19, 2019)

2 days with 2060 and not what i expected..  From 1060 and same or less fps in some games..


----------



## Gasaraki (Mar 11, 2019)

Why can't see see the whole list of people who submitted?


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 12, 2019)

Gasaraki said:


> Why can't see see the whole list of people who submitted?


Clicking the spoilers still works for me. So I don't know why you can't.


----------



## agent_x007 (Mar 20, 2019)

Fury X (1050/500) [stock/reference] :

1080p :






1440p :


----------



## delshay (Mar 21, 2019)

I don't know if anyone has notice, but there is a small problem. I'm getting it here & there are a few users in this thread & there maybe other users in the first thread that is affected. It's to do with the GPU temperature reading, "it's missing". It only seems to affect some users with AMD cards. If you look at user DevPre24 page 6 & agent_x007 & *ArbitraryAffection* page 23, you can clearly see it is missing in the top right hand corner. I need to find out why it's not showing/working here (win7 64bit). Not sure if it is OS or driver  issue.


----------



## karlgaff (Mar 23, 2019)

sorry took on phone.

Sapphire RX Radeon Pulse Vega 56 8GB
Intel i5 4690k 3.5GHZ


----------



## russy23 (Mar 25, 2019)

All stock speeds..should be getting a rx 570 4gb this week, should be a nice boost


----------



## Smok3 (Mar 29, 2019)

Malik Sajid said:


> [Update] i7-950 @ 4.0GHz + RX 570 @ 1540/2250 = 1459
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Can u explain this please? I have 1340mhz @ 1150mV  Core and 1800mhz Mem and have a slightly better score than yours?(btw this is actually an Rx 470 Sapphire Oc with an Rx 570 Nitro + bios on it)


----------



## Countryside (Mar 29, 2019)

All setting by the book, i5-4460s @ 3.99GHz + GTX 770 @ 1136/1752 = 1075


----------



## russy23 (Mar 29, 2019)

all stock speeds..


----------



## Malik Sajid (Mar 29, 2019)

Smok3 said:


> View attachment 119771
> Can u explain this please? I have 1340mhz @ 1150mV  Core and 1800mhz Mem and have a slightly better score than yours?(btw this is actually an Rx 470 Sapphire Oc with an Rx 570 Nitro + bios on it)


Nice score there, mate!

I think heaven isn't optimized to benefit from multithreading, in this situation i3-6100 > i7-950 single thread performance wise and packed with some newer instructions, Also let's not overlook that these clocks +1500mhz/2250mhz are quite high for an Rx 570 within the official voltage limits, not showing off here but I'm just trying to say it maybe wasn't fully stable even if there weren't any visible artifacts.

Anyway, I don't use these clocks 24/7 it were just on for benching.


----------



## delshay (Mar 30, 2019)

MISSING TEMPERATURE READING (AMD USERS)

I have sent a message to Unigine Support Team about the missing temperature reading & pointed them to this thread. The missing temperature readings only seems to affect some users with AMD cards. Unigine Valley also has the same problem.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 30, 2019)

heres mine nothing to write home about.


----------



## Malik Sajid (Mar 30, 2019)

xtreemchaos said:


> heres mine nothing to write home about.
> View attachment 119865


Is the temp okay for that fan speed?


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 30, 2019)

yes mate its a blower founders ED, its about right thay hit high.


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 30, 2019)

delshay said:


> MISSING TEMPERATURE READING (AMD USERS)
> 
> I have sent a message to Unigine Support Team about the missing temperature reading & pointed them to this thread. The missing temperature readings only seems to affect some users with AMD cards. Unigine Valley also has the same problem.


I wouldn't expect them to do anything about it. I guess it would be nice if they did though.


----------



## delshay (Mar 30, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> I wouldn't expect them to do anything about it. I guess it would be nice if they did though.



The way I see it, it's about the health of your card. If you can't see the temperature, how do you know how hot your card is running, after all these tools can stress GPU/VRM.

ON ANOTHER NOTE "UNIGINE SUPERPOSITION".

I contact Unigine support team a few days back & ask them about Vulkan support for Superposition, as this benchmark was suppose to be getting this a short time after release. As of typing this, Vulkan is not integrated into the Unigine engine, & they don't have a released date if & when it will be completed.


----------



## Smok3 (Apr 2, 2019)

Malik Sajid said:


> Nice score there, mate!
> 
> I think heaven isn't optimized to benefit from multithreading, in this situation i3-6100 > i7-950 single thread performance wise and packed with some newer instructions, Also let's not overlook that these clocks +1500mhz/2250mhz are quite high for an Rx 570 within the official voltage limits, not showing off here but I'm just trying to say it maybe wasn't fully stable even if there weren't any visible artifacts.
> 
> Anyway, I don't use these clocks 24/7 it were just on for benching.



Thanks for the reply mate
i have a little update after alot of testing i found the sweet spot let's say at 1390 core and 1800 memory(Elpida) probably because it's Elpida i can't seem to take it higher
Anyway i'm really surprise to get this out of a RX 470 refference Sapphire card(blower style fan) with default clock at 1216 core and 1750 memory with the original bios and i can't go higher than 1240 core cause i get artifacts.With the RX570 Sapphire Nitro Bios it's like i get almost 200 mhz more with no problems(i did forgot to tell u that i upped the voltage inside afterburner +25) and i get verry good temps ,after testing in heaven the stablity(made 5 benchmarks looked verry carrefully only for artifacts) i played for like 5 hours Generation Zero no crash no artifacts no slowdowns,temps 62-69 degrees i did have the frame rate locked to 80 trough RTSS (woderfull app)  so after that i came to the conclusion that this is stable


----------



## Master Cole X2 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hello this is my first time OC my GPU had it for about 2 years and never OC till now. here is the max i could get to WITHOUT artifacts. Core clock 2164MHz  and Memory 4749MHz Max GPU Votage (that i saw) 1.094V hottest Temp was 78c. As anyone seen a higher score with a gtx 1070 AIR Cooled??? I also recorded the run and will upload to youtube if requested.


----------



## Roddey (Apr 7, 2019)

63c  during the test for the GPU temp.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Apr 7, 2019)

AMD Ryzen 5 2600 @ 3.9 GHz / MSI GTX 1660 Ti Armor OC - Memory @ +1000 (7001 MHz) / GPU @ +125 MHz (2070 MHz) 
Max GPU Temp - 60C


----------



## sounik (Apr 7, 2019)

Ryzen 1600 @ 4.2ghz
Evga Gtx 1080 ftw @ 2100mhz/6000mhz (core/memory)
Trident z rgb @ 3000mhz/CL13
1080p score 3234 points





1440p score 1908 points


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 24, 2019)

just fitted a arctic Accelero twin turbo 3 to my founders ed 1080 and what a diff in temps was 84c and hitting the limiter all the time now 57c and boosting to 2080 mhz and you carnt hear the fans at all. im well chuffed. this is the cooler with a backplate no glue needed cost £42 shipped from amazon.


----------



## CTHub (Apr 30, 2019)

Sorry was taken on phone, scores at 2463 in 1080p grouping full screen. GPU clocks @ 1400/1800.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 30, 2019)

xtreemchaos said:


> just fitted a arctic Accelero twin turbo 3 to my founders ed 1080 and what a diff in temps was 84c and hitting the limiter all the time now 57c and boosting to 2080 mhz and you carnt hear the fans at all. im well chuffed. this is the cooler with a backplate no glue needed cost £42 shipped from amazon.
> View attachment 121582



That looks a bit fishy. Might want to re-run the benchmark in full screen and with 8xAA instead of this windowed, not-1080p and probably lower AA setting.

Right now your 1080 is scoring 1080ti points  GPU might be nice and cool, but that's just not happening.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 30, 2019)

i carnt get a screen shot any other way, no keyboard so have to do windowed, no cheating intended i mean whats to gain? its as near as i can get to 1080. + ive backed it up with a before score. mate we dont all fit into the same box. dont you think you being a wee bit paraniod.
heres just the result full 1080 if it pleases.


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 30, 2019)

xtreemchaos said:


> i carnt get a screen shot any other way...


Get that ironed out and you'll be in the top 10.


----------



## pedwards (May 4, 2019)

I'm new to the OC world, but have recently purchased a new PC. It's clear there is a lot for me to learn, however I'm enjoying each step;
1080





1440


----------



## pedwards (May 5, 2019)

After reading the rules again I found there were 3 areas I did not correctly follow. Firstly my first attempt had the sound off. The second the evidence, my screen shots were only of the score. Thirdly the GPU and CPU details. Hope these are suitable for entry now.

Please see below my second attempts;
1080 - Score 4273
1440 - Score 2742


----------



## csorosz78 (May 9, 2019)

Mine: (i dont find here

 some good old school stuffs, thats the reason 

VGA: XFX RX480 8GB RS @1390/2250
SysRam: Corsair Dominator 4x2Gb 1066mhz


----------



## xkm1948 (May 9, 2019)

Heaven or Valley is way too old. We should be doing the SuperPosition benchmark instead


----------



## Arctucas (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Darmok N Jalad (May 27, 2019)

E5-2650 v2 @ 2.6GHz + RX 560 @ 1295/1800 = 622


----------



## mandelore (May 27, 2019)

2080 TI Aorus Waterforce SLI. Core: 2070Mhz, Memory: 8069Mhz


----------



## Mechenzo (Jun 11, 2019)

vega 56 1675/925.power limit 50% -25mv target core clock is 1710.sometimes it reaches 1690 but only at low temps.1675 is the "always" hiting clock


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 11, 2019)

CPU E5645(6c/12t) OC 4,14Ghz
GPU RX 480(8gb Red Devil)/Core Clock 1339Mhz/Memory 2160/Power limit +25/Core Voltage-31Mv


----------



## gam3rdav3r Twitch (Jul 18, 2019)

jaggerwild said:


> Finally!
> 
> jaggerwild
> 3770K@4631
> ...



hey! just a quick tip. instead of using print screen and paint .. (I used that for years until I recently learned this)

press WIN+SHIFT+S and you can click and drag what p[art of the screen to "printscreen" !!


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 18, 2019)

gam3rdav3r Twitch said:


> hey! just a quick tip. instead of using print screen and paint .. (I used that for years until I recently learned this)
> 
> press WIN+SHIFT+S and you can click and drag what p[art of the screen to "printscreen" !!



That is the snipping tool, yes. Highly underestimated! Another way to get the actuall app is to type 'snip' in start. It has options to delay screenshotting as well.

Also, welcome to TPU!


----------



## kkarab (Jul 19, 2019)

MSI Gaming Laptop > i7-7700HQ@3.40GHz / GTX 1050 Ti 4GB (gpu@1721/Memory@3504) / 32GB DDR4@2400MHz


----------



## jclaine (Jul 26, 2019)

I think I'm the first 3700x!
MSI 970 @ gpu 1574/ram 4000


----------



## hjortland1 (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Jetster (Aug 8, 2019)

I need a new GPU


----------



## eddy67 (Aug 19, 2019)

2080ti core +100 mem + 800


----------



## ntuason (Aug 22, 2019)

2080 Ti @ 2100 / 8250


----------



## brutlern (Aug 27, 2019)

I see that there are no 2080 Super's in the charts so have some 2080 Super's (1080p and 1440p)


For 1080p the clocks are:

CPU: i7-7700K @ 4.6 Ghz
GPU: Gigabyte 2080 Super Gaming OC:
           - Core @ 1950 Mhz (I assume the actual boost clock is the one needed, I provided a screenshot of GPU-Z in case you need the default clocks)
           - Mem @ 9000 Mhz (9000 is reported by AB, 2250 reported by GPU-Z)

For 1440p I made a bit of OC:

CPU: i7-7700K @ 4.6 Ghz
GPU: Gigabyte 2080 Super Gaming OC:
          - Core @ *2010* Mhz 
          - Mem @ 9000 Mhz


----------



## interfreak (Sep 11, 2019)

First post, be kind!!

This is the result my overclocked MSI RTX 2060 Super Ventus OC. Max core reading on GPU-Z is 2070MHz, memory 1975.3MHz.


----------



## interfreak (Sep 20, 2019)

Undervolted my GPU to  993mV and got this result at cooler temps:


----------



## erixx (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Robert brace (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## denisfps (Dec 2, 2019)

hi everyone guys, this morning i did the heaven 4.0 benchmark and this is the score i was asking myself if its all okay or the score its low, thank you everyone. PS havent done any overclock

*Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0*

FPS:*97.1*Score:*2446*Min FPS:*45.6*Max FPS:*211.8*
*System*


Platform:Windows NT 6.2 (build 9200) 64bitCPU model:AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 8-Core Processor (3593MHz) x8GPU model:AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT 26.20.13031.10003 (4095MB) x1
*Settings*


Render:Direct3D11Mode:1920x1071 8xAA windowedPresetCustomQualityUltraTessellation:Extreme


----------



## er557 (Dec 16, 2019)

Anyone with 4k panels and setup, just wondering what your score with these settings look like







edit: @Robert brace
just ran in your settings, apparently the difference between titan xP and 1080 sli, and your cpu clock speed could be overclocked as well, leads to these results. I dont know if this benchmark uses 72 threads, but my clock speed is only 3.5ghz. Also, it does not explain your minimum fps result.


----------



## revin (Dec 24, 2019)

Profile pc Just started playing with new GPU

i7 2600K 4.93 101 fsb
MSI 980Ti 1400 3985


----------



## Firestorm1439 (Dec 29, 2019)

Zotac GTX 1080 OC 2158/5500 on a suuuuper old cpu i7 3770 @ STOCK

1080p bench





1440p


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 29, 2019)

Card won't let me overlock.


----------



## sounik (Jan 5, 2020)

Firestorm1439 said:


> Zotac GTX 1080 OC 2158/5500 on a suuuuper old cpu i7 3770 @ STOCK
> 
> 1080p bench
> 
> ...


Use 8xAA and post your scores again


----------



## Dvega (Jan 10, 2020)

i5 - 4690K
Gtx 1080


----------



## sounik (Jan 10, 2020)

Dvega said:


> i5 - 4690K
> Gtx 1080
> 
> View attachment 141916


Use 8xAA and post your scores again


----------



## Realazzgene (Jan 14, 2020)

Not sure what to say about this can someone tell me if this is good or not. Ryzen 5 2600 Co 4.1 Tempts was cpu 48 gpu is xfx rx 5700 tempt 60


----------



## ryzenboi2020 (Jan 27, 2020)

Ryzen 9 - 3900X
MSI RTX 2080 Super OC
16GB Trizent Z Royal 3600


----------



## snertos999 (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Conar-XP (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 27, 2020)

Oh wow, look at your two (three actually!) last results. Is that the price of a Ryzen 3rd gen vs Intel for (very) high refresh rates? Damn. Or is there an FPS cap on one of those runs? That is a huge difference for a 2060 vs 2080. Something is amiss...


----------



## Conar-XP (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## phill (Feb 28, 2020)

@Conar-XP  

Have you tried using the 2080 in the Intel rig and seeing if the results are the same as the Ryzen PCs?  Also I'd suggest using a pre-set rather than the custom   Its powerful hardware, it's not going to run like a slide show I doubt


----------



## Lindatje (Feb 29, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Oh wow, look at your two (three actually!) last results. Is that the price of a Ryzen 3rd gen vs Intel for (very) high refresh rates? Damn. Or is there an FPS cap on one of those runs? That is a huge difference for a 2060 vs 2080. Something is amiss...


Has nothing to do with the CPU or GPU, it`s the crappy software from unigine.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 29, 2020)

Lindatje said:


> Has nothing to do with the CPU or GPU, it`s the crappy software from unigine.



That is just jumping to conclusions isn't it? Unigine is known to be pretty reliable as a bench.


----------



## Lindatje (Feb 29, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> That is just jumping to conclusions isn't it? Unigine is known to be pretty reliable as a bench.


Then why does the Ryzen 3000 series perform the same as the Intel 9000 series in games (1080p), but not in unigine? Crappy software ....


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 29, 2020)

Lindatje said:


> Then why does the Ryzen 3000 series perform the same as the Intel 9000 series in games (1080p), but not in unigine? Crappy software ....



Again a statement that is not supported by evidence. Intel CPUs still excel at high FPS, and Unigine is running into 300 FPS here.

We saw similar a year or two back with Unigine Valley, where GPUs would run most CPUs into a frequency wall at 1080p. Today, GPUs are faster. The 2080 is faster than the 1080ti was at the time.


----------



## Lindatje (Feb 29, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Again a statement that is not supported by evidence. Intel CPUs still excel at high FPS, and Unigine is running into 300 FPS here.
> 
> We saw similar a year or two back with Unigine Valley, where GPUs would run most CPUs into a frequency wall at 1080p.


 



The evidence is here (pic), and here above in this thread.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 29, 2020)

Lindatje said:


> View attachment 146275
> 
> The evidence is here (pic), and here above in this thread.



A relative performance test on games running at ultra is evidence of different results in a benchmark? Do I need to explain how stupid this sounds?

Also, the point is not some silly AMD debate like you seem very eager to bait for on this forum. The point is figuring out for these people whether they are missing out on performance due to settings, or any other potential problem. The fact that a 2060 is scoring 5k and a 2080 much lower is cause for concern.


----------



## Lindatje (Feb 29, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> A relative performance test on games running at ultra is evidence of different results in a benchmark? Do I need to explain how stupid this sounds?
> 
> Also, the point is not some silly AMD debate like you seem very eager to bait for on this forum. The point is figuring out for these people whether they are missing out on performance due to settings, or any other potential problem. The fact that a 2060 is scoring 5k and a 2080 much lower is cause for concern.


Has nothing to do with a stuppid AMD vs Intel debate, has to do with the crappy unigine software benchmark.
You suggest that Ryzen 3000 is a lot slower than Intel, I show you that it isn't. So it depends on that benchmark of unigine which has never been updated after release. (2009)


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 29, 2020)

Lindatje said:


> Has nothing to do with a stuppid AMD vs Intel debate, has to do with the crappy unigine software benchmark.
> You suggest that Ryzen 3000 is a lot slower than Intel, I show you that it isn't. So it depends on that benchmark of unigine which has never been updated after release. (2009)



I'd rather just analyze those results. The 2060 result is the odd one out here in fact. 5100 is impossible and looks tampered with.


----------



## phill (Feb 29, 2020)

I've seriously got to get testing my 3900X and other Ryzen rigs I have here...  Damn I'm so out of date!!


----------



## RealNeil (Feb 29, 2020)

phill said:


> I've seriously got to get testing my 3900X and other Ryzen rigs I have here...


I have a Ryzen 3800X to build, and my i9-9900K is just sitting too.


----------



## phill (Feb 29, 2020)

RealNeil said:


> I have a Ryzen 3800X to build, and my i9-9900K is just sitting too.


I'd like to get my 3900X on water before too much testing, stock settings are alright but I'm damn sure this thing will do so much better with a bit of tweaking...  I'd love to track down a 9900K and grab a Z390 Dark to go with....  Not happening anytime soon yet tho


----------



## Conar-XP (Mar 1, 2020)

Well, I don't want anyone bored., my new score is around 4k. 
How is this score, is it good?


----------



## phill (Mar 1, 2020)

I'm guessing @Conar-XP that the score is a little more 'in line' with the hardware specs...   For a second reading it, I thought you where testing in 4k   God I need some more sleep at nights....


----------



## Conar-XP (Mar 2, 2020)

phill said:


> I'm guessing @Conar-XP that the score is a little more 'in line' with the hardware specs...   For a second reading it, I thought you where testing in 4k   God I need some more sleep at nights....


When I said 4K, I mentioned the score, not the resolution.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## RealNeil (Apr 22, 2020)

phill said:


> I'd like to get my 3900X on water before too much testing, stock settings are alright but I'm damn sure this thing will do so much better with a bit of tweaking...  I'd love to track down a 9900K and grab a Z390 Dark to go with....  Not happening anytime soon yet tho


My Ryzen-7 3800X is still in the box, but the i9-9900K is up and running. 
I really like it's performance too.

Note: getting this system to O/C (even a little) was impossible. Any BIOS tweaks at all resulted in crashes.
Leaving it stock, the performance is perfect. It goes to 5.17GHz when it needs to and it's stable.
I decided to just leave it alone and use it.


----------



## phill (Apr 22, 2020)

What board do you have with that 9900K @RealNeil ?


----------



## RealNeil (Apr 23, 2020)

It's an ASUS ROG STRIX Z390 E Gaming.

All three of the mainboards in my home are ASUS, though that's not on purpose. 
This one was a new board that a friend never used, so I got it for $80.00.
My wife's STRIX B350-F was part of a trade, and the Crosshair VIII I have for my 3800X I bought retail.


----------



## phill (Apr 23, 2020)

Very nice  A mate missed a Z390 Dark that I'd asked him to keep an eye out for me... I'm curious if there'd be a massive difference between the two... I do wonder if I've bought in to the fact that more money is making me more stupid to be honest   But....  I do love the EVGA boards....  That said, I do also have all of the Crosshair versions but two Extreme models at the moment I think??...  I must be crazy or again stupid I think.....


----------



## RealNeil (Apr 24, 2020)

I had a Dark board last year. It was full-featured and O/C'd well. (I'm sorry to have sold it)
I'm probably going to slow down on my builds for the future. 
This i9-9900K and Ryzen-7 3800X will have to do it for me from now on.


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm terrible for keeping hold of hardware but I get use out of it...  Thank god for solar panels and free electric!   Doesn't take long to use up a few Kw of electric when you have a few crunchers crunching and a few folders folding......


----------



## Fizban (Apr 24, 2020)

I'll give it a go on my laptop, expecting to score about 2400 based on the results others have posted.

EDIT:






Seems abnormally low.
That was with GPU at 2115 mhz, VRAM at 1525.

Actually, the only score posted for another 1660 TI also seems abnormally low. 1660 TI typically trumps a 980 TI in games, but not on this benchmark it seems. Seems to only score about as high as a 980 on this benchmark, despite beating a 980 pretty soundly in actual games.


----------



## phill (Apr 25, 2020)

Fizban said:


> I'll give it a go on my laptop, expecting to score about 2400 based on the results others have posted.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


If it games fine, I wouldn't worry about the benchmark


----------



## Fizban (Apr 25, 2020)

Yeah, seems specific to this benchmark. There's a similar thread where people posted FF XV benchmark results, and in that one the highest listed score for a 980 is 7974 and I scored 9241. So, doesn't seem to be in the same range as a 980 there.


----------



## Pyrodrifter12 (May 18, 2020)

GTX 1080 Dell OEM Blower style card i bought for $170usd recently 
Msi oc scanner at 141mhz core oc and manual 1,000mhz memory oc, core voltage is still at 0
Core clock 1987mhz Memory clock 6005mhz
Also sorry for posting if im a little late this is the first time for me lol


----------



## Decryptor009 (May 20, 2020)

Ryzen 2600X with PBO enabled, maintains 4050mhz in bench.
DDR4 running at 3000mhz with CL16.

Aorus 5700-XT running with an OC averaging 2020mhz in the bench with 1850mhz GDDR6.

My result seems a bit shit to be honest.

LMAO a much slower RTX 2060 scores double my FPS on the same setting?? !???!? broken bench?


----------



## Fizban (May 28, 2020)

Decryptor009 said:


> Ryzen 2600X with PBO enabled, maintains 4050mhz in bench.
> DDR4 running at 3000mhz with CL16.
> 
> Aorus 5700-XT running with an OC averaging 2020mhz in the bench with 1850mhz GDDR6.
> ...



There's no way a RTX 2060 gets 220 fps. My 1660 TI laptop got 80 fps.


----------



## RealNeil (May 28, 2020)

Fizban said:


> There's no way a RTX 2060 gets 220 fps. My 1660 TI laptop got 80 fps.


And my twin GTX-1080FE cards get 200FPS.


----------



## Arctucas (May 28, 2020)




----------



## NoJuan999 (May 29, 2020)

My 3700x/2060 Super rig:




This is a nice step up from my former R5 2600/1660 Ti rig:


----------



## Fizban (May 30, 2020)

RealNeil said:


> And my twin GTX-1080FE cards get 200FPS.
> View attachment 157028


Not shocked a 1080 gets 100 fps or higher, but am shocked it scales that well with SLI.


----------



## agent_x007 (May 30, 2020)

Xeon E5 1680 v2 @ 4,3GHz + Titan Xp @ 1873MHz (sustained boost) / 1603MHz VRAM.







New 10-th place for 1440p


----------



## Deleted member 197986 (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## elah (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## brdo (Jul 1, 2020)

finally got around to overclocking my ancient system. 4690k @ 4700 1.278v/ XFX RX 580 XXX GTS 8gb at 1475/2125 stable (so far) no voltage touched besides power tuning. Core stops throttling at 25% but I gave it an extra 5% because sometimes it wants to go to 171w. The objective wasn't benchmark but an overclock that stayed under 75c at 100% fan while benchmarking (so it stays nice and cool while gaming.) So far so good. Won't do 1500 within my thermal goals so I stopped trying to get it. (and i'm not sure yet but i'm testing max memory clock now)


----------



## 25*GenMajWebelo (Jul 17, 2020)

i9-9980hk @ 2.4 GHz + Quadro RTX 4000 @ 1065/1560 = 2692
Results before I begin OC.


----------



## uco73 (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## jlewis02 (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Fizban (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## Prelim (Sep 28, 2020)

Zotac 1660 Super


----------



## lhartono (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## plat (Oct 3, 2020)

Hello.  Here is my attempt.  Not bad for a 4.5 year old Founders Edition gpu.  It's a nice gpu still.  I ran this benchmark to get some idea of its current abilities, hoping the card will hang in there until the 3070 Super/Ti hopefully comes out in May 2021 or so.  It seems to be OK for the time being.


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 4, 2020)

@plat You should try to undervolt it a bit, my 1080 FE needs around 0,95V to work at it's max. boost (1911MHz). Around 0,9 - 0,85V is sustainable in long run at max. load during gaming.
This should keep card from throttling due to power and keep it cooler/quieter overall.


----------



## zeromc (Oct 4, 2020)

ZOTAC 1070 AMP Edition
Any suggestions for better results ?


----------



## Prelim (Oct 4, 2020)

the last 2 tests doesn't comply with the rules, please run it with 8xAA

*Language:* *English
 Preset: Custom
 API:* *DirectX 11 
 Quality:* *Ultra
 Tessellation:* *Extreme
 Stereo 3D:* *Disabled
 Multi-monitor: Disabled
 Anti-aliasing:* *x8
 Full Screen:* *On or Off (box checked or unchecked)
 Resolution:* *2560x1440 or* *1920x1080 or* *1680x1050* *(full screen or windowed 2560x1440 or 1920x1080 or 1680x1050 are allowed)*


----------



## plat (Oct 4, 2020)

Prelim said:


> please run it with 8xAA


Aha, I neglected that setting.  OK here is another example, this time with Anti-Aliasing at x8.    Thank you for pointing that out--now this is hopefully in line with the others.



agent_x007 said:


> You should try to undervolt it a bit, my 1080 FE needs around 0,95V to work at it's max. boost (1911MHz).


This is great advice, so I went ahead and did just that w/MSI Afterburner and the help of a few online guides. I was timid and conservative about it b/c I'd never done this before.  It does look like I should be overclocking this gpu from now on (it runs at default) but on the plus side, it did not have any thermal "moments" this time.  

Thanks very much!


----------



## WarthogARJ (Oct 5, 2020)

Hi,
Nice effort in collecting these.
And is quite an effort: not many people listened to how to run the test, or report the data....:-}

Couple comments about the data in the compiled lists:
(1) One comment about a few cases where the entries are recorded as Multi GPU's.
I think they should be noted as SINGLE GPU:
NCoastTweater (2123)
Christes (1458)
silkstone (1404)

Maybe more: these were all I saw in your list.

As I understand it, where the CPU has an integrated GPU, and there's a standalone one as well, it never uses BOTH.
It just uses the fancier and more power hungry one on demand: which would be 100% of the time when running a demanding game, or benchmark like Heaven.

So in all cases, the dominant GPU is the AMD Radeon R9 280(x).

(2) Reported Clock Data:
I was looking at the GPU-Z reports where done, as well as what people reported if they didn't run these.
And it's very confusing about what speeds are to be reported in the compilation summary.
Not your fault: unless they ran GPU-Z, it's hard to tell.

But I think one cannot rely on about 80% of the values for GPU or Memory speeds.
I think it might be better just to use the values from the TPU GPU Database for anthing except where GPU-Z was run.

And please don't take this as destructive criticism of your great effort in compiling the lists.

(3) General Comments:
But this is why these benchmarks are not compiled anywhere else, as you have done: it's just too much hassle.

I see the problem: you have to buy the "Advanced Version" to get CSV format output.

And for Superposition, that doesn't include it, you need to get the very expensive "Professional Version" at a whopping $995 to get CSV output.
Although I guess if you agree to submit the Superposition benchmark to them online, you could then go to the website and get the output from that.

It's a strange business model for Unigine: with the free "Gamer's" version providing most information an individual wants, I cannot see them selling very many copies of the Advanced, or especially the Pro Versions.

After all, why pay $20 for something you can get off a screen shot for your own person use?
It's only if you are trying to do it for LOTS of records that it's a hassle.

So wht's the point of developing a fancy benchmark if you get very litttle revenue from it?
Maybe it helps feed business to their other activities.
But I think they'd get a LOT more exposure if they added in CSV output to the Gamers version.

Alan



Robert brace said:


> i7-6950X @ 4.375GHz + Titan x (pascal) x2 @ 2113/5555 = 6317
> View attachment 86711


Hi,
Very good score, and done with an older system.

I this a typo for the CPU? It says i7-6950X. 
But your other reports are i7-5960X.
Plus in your signature, it says 5960 as your System.

I also see that you OC.
My analysis suggests a surprising (to me, in any case) effect of CPU FREQUENCY.

Woul it be possible to post a CPU-Z and GPU-Z report, with fresh Heaven scores?
Ideally three time, done with some variations in CPU speed:
(1) no OC
(2) moderate OC
(3) full OC

I'm going to post my analysis, and your results are very interesting.
Thx,
Alan


----------



## Panchovix (Oct 22, 2020)

2070 Super Ventus GP OC flashed with 2070S FE VBIOS
I'm still impressed how much overclock headroom that BIOS gave me lol


----------



## NeoXCS (Oct 23, 2020)

I haven't done a bench on Heaven 4.0 since I ran one on my 1080ti. This is a run on my 3080 FE, base clocks.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Oct 24, 2020)

Well here is my system lol. Its old i know but i am still happy with it honestly. I might be due for an upgrade.


----------



## sounik (Oct 25, 2020)

scoutingwraith said:


> Well here is my system lol. Its old i know but i am still happy with it honestly. I might be due for an upgrade.
> 
> View attachment 173204



Not as old as you think


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 25, 2020)

scoutingwraith said:


> Well here is my system lol. Its old i know but i am still happy with it honestly. I might be due for an upgrade.
> 
> View attachment 173204


And you should be happy...GTX 1080 it's still very capable card........look at me I am more than happy with R9 Fury that I recently get really cheap after I sold my RX 480 for almost doubled price that Fury cost me....I wanted to sell RX 480 before the new AMD 6000 series comes out as I am certain that this will drop the prices of used cards....also meanwhile I could not skip this deal with R9 Sapphire Nitro Fury+I was really curious about this card....sure it is old and using a lot of power sometimes but honestly it just perform much better then RX 480/580.....






GPU:Sapphire Nitro R9 Fury Clock (OC)1085Mhz Mem 500
CPU:Xeon 2650 V2(OC)3,4Ghz all cores/turbo 3,85Ghz


----------



## dj-electric (Nov 18, 2020)

Wakey wakey.
New stuff.


----------



## Shonk (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## oni_666uk (Nov 29, 2020)

First my old 1080ti overclocked to 2050/12,210 (+100 / +600) Game stable 24/7 overclock.  (Heaven shows the correct clocks in top right corner).

And second my overclocked PNY XLR8 EPIC RGB 3080 to 2100, 19,395 (+100 / +200). Testing overclocks. 


Both were/are in a custom water loop with 9700k @ 4.9Ghz, Turbo all cores. Z390 Tuf Pro gaming board.


----------



## jlewis02 (Nov 30, 2020)

2080 super at 2040/1450 max with current room temps.


----------



## mdbrotha03 (Dec 4, 2020)

EVGA RTX 3080 XC3 Gaming Ultra
Ryzen 9 5900x PBO enable but otherwise stock


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 4, 2020)

jlewis02 said:


> 2080 super at 2040/1450 max with current room temps.


When's the new CPU going to appear here?


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 5, 2020)

When I get it to play nice

Is heaven cpu clock speed over core count?
I have the same score with two different cpus at the same 5ghz.
Gpu clocks are the same so I am guessing thats the case here.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## HammerON (Dec 21, 2020)

Trying out the OC switch on the EVGA 3080


----------



## Panchovix (Jan 1, 2021)

Playing with the new toy (3060Ti), 2100Mhz-2115Mhz core and 8200Mhz mems


----------



## kkolding (Jan 5, 2021)

Seems I got a bit better score than your 3060ti I am using a PNY XLR8 3060ti, I have modded mine so it uses Noctua fans instead since the stock fans were really loud. my temps are around 75 with under full load.


----------



## Panchovix (Jan 5, 2021)

kkolding said:


> Seems I got a bit better score than your 3060ti I am using a PNY XLR8 3060ti, I have modded mine so it uses Noctua fans instead since the stock fans were really loud. my temps are around 75 with under full load.


I think probably is because your CPU, though I'm not doubting you have a better bin, mine is pretty unlucky tbh lol, just 2130Mhz on core and 8200Mhz on mems max, can't increase it further.
What are your graphics score in TimeSpy? 13700~ is top 1 3060Ti I think.

Tinkering today could improve my scores a little, though unigine heaven is the only benchmark that makes me reduce my mems clocks to not crash lol, my max temps are always 65°C, my ambient temp is 30°C or so, gigabyte did a pretty good job with the cooler on their gigabyte gaming oc pro


----------



## X800 (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## HammerON (Jan 5, 2021)

X800 said:


> View attachment 182557


Can you re-run that in 2560x1440?  I am curious how it compares my results above...


----------



## kkolding (Jan 6, 2021)

Okay, I realized that you were running with 8xAA I redid my test and got this result. 

These results are with stock settings, I can get ~10fps  more with OC'ing the GPU running 1080p ~3fps 2560p

I haven't tried TimeSpy yet, but I will give it a try.


----------



## X800 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## pokerapar88 (Jan 20, 2021)

Looks like nobody posted results from a 3070... only 3060Ti and 3080s... well, here's mine:


----------



## GamerGuy (Jan 21, 2021)

Here's mine...


----------



## mouacyk (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 29, 2021)

10850k & RX 6800 - Stock clocks - Resizable BAR (SAM) enabled.


----------



## mouacyk (Jan 31, 2021)

Melkor said:


> i7 7700K at 4.95ghz, Powercolor Red Devil 6800XTView attachment 186282


Please try 8XAA


----------



## foxxys856 (Jan 31, 2021)

this is my results ryzen 7 5800x and 6800xt stocks speeds


----------



## Swayden (Feb 3, 2021)

3070 / r5 3600


----------



## ogsuperted (Feb 8, 2021)

Stock 5900x and Asus TUF 3090


----------



## Mapaz (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## GamerGuy (Feb 10, 2021)

Have the scores been updated yet? I don't think so since none of the newer scores have been updated, or have I missed something?

Edit - Regardless, played with power limit (+10%) and it yielded a nice bump in score...





@Mapaz Did you enable 8xAA? I don't see it reflected in your screenshot...


----------



## egghead (Feb 11, 2021)

Spec List:
-EVGA RTX 3070 XC3 Black
-Ryzen 5 5600x
-ASUS Prime B450-Plus

getting back into building with fully upgrading my old rig, just need to replace my ASUS Prime B450 Plus, moving to an ASUS TUF x570-Plus. Just put in a ryzen 5 5600x, from a 5 2400g. hoping this post/format is alright. the b450-plus is definitely holding back the ram with its cap of 2933mhz. very new to overclocking and would appreciate any tips or advice, im clueless when it comes to balancing voltages.


----------



## Fizban (Feb 13, 2021)

New Laptop:


----------



## DanTheMan68 (Feb 15, 2021)

Here`s mine


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Feb 15, 2021)

This is too easy to cheat and people be dishonest. Anyone can edit the result with notepad. I got 3743 with the system in my specs with the 5600x at default and the 3060 TI @ 2125core/1785mem. Might try one day with a cpu overclock to see the difference.


----------



## Fizban (Feb 16, 2021)

jjnissanpatfan said:


> This is too easy to cheat and people be dishonest. Anyone can edit the result with notepad. I got 3743 with the system in my specs with the 5600x at default and the 3060 TI @ 2125core/1785mem. Might try one day with a cpu overclock to see the difference.


Doubt people are bothering to cheat. Pretty easy to tell when a score is bogus as well.




Pushed my overclock higher.


----------



## foxxys856 (Feb 16, 2021)

Fizban said:


> Doubt people are bothering to cheat. Pretty easy to tell when a score is bogus as well.
> 
> View attachment 188553
> Pushed my overclock higher.


what laptop is this may i ask, yielding nice results and i wanted to get my wife one as she doesnt want a full desktop and i have next to no idea on laptops


----------



## Panchovix (Feb 16, 2021)

Changing my CPU (from 2600X to 5800X) increased my FPS like 5-6FPS lol.

It's pretty interesting even when the GPU at both cases was at 99% load.


----------



## Fizban (Feb 17, 2021)

foxxys856 said:


> what laptop is this may i ask, yielding nice results and i wanted to get my wife one as she doesnt want a full desktop and i have next to no idea on laptops


MSI GE76, bought the model that's Microcenter-exclusive.

i7-10875H, RTX 3080, 32 GB @ 3200

I've currently got rank 1 on timespy, firestrike, and port royal for any laptop. At least in the graphics scores. The overall scores for some of the AMD Laptops have me beat due to their CPU scores.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Feb 27, 2021)

Well here is another Benchmark from me from 1 of the systems I am building. (And yes I couldnt get a GPU but im happy with so far with this). 2nd System is going to have a Ryzen 5900x which I most likely will ship out to my dad since he plays games lol. 

One thing I noticed from my old i7 3770 to the new i9 is my Min FPS went up by 9 fps


----------



## Robert brace (Mar 6, 2021)

Hi All not posted in a long time just got my new 3090 this is stock




Quick overclock


----------



## Ocyriss (Mar 9, 2021)

First run on the new build


----------



## john83 (Mar 12, 2021)

RTX3070 FOUNDERS EDITION , ill try to improve it later


----------



## Panchovix (Mar 13, 2021)

john83 said:


> RTX3070 FOUNDERS EDITION , ill try to improve it later


That's a pretty nice score/overclock for a 3070, for by just using a single 8-pin lol. Pretty impressed with those temps though, is the 3070FE cooler that good?


----------



## john83 (Mar 13, 2021)

Panchovix said:


> That's a pretty nice score/overclock for a 3070, for by just using a single 8-pin lol. Pretty impressed with those temps though, is the 3070FE cooler that good?


thank you , i can go higher with fine tuning and without the riser cable, can't wait intel 11 series to enable pcie4 as well, i can pump the memory at +1400 no problem, and that's with stock voltage,maybe I've got lucky with the sample.

about the temps, this is not on air clearly...with the stock cooler i got around 4800 points, i can post that too if you like, with 85% fan temps where around 66/68, wich is not bad for stock cooler i guess, just a bit noisy, i've noticed that after 60 the frequency start to drop, but you can't do much about that on air, especially during an overclock like this


----------



## ganja_timelord (Mar 16, 2021)

RTX 3090 pre and post OC


----------



## john83 (Mar 17, 2021)

RTX3070 benchmark update


----------



## Radi_SVK (Mar 17, 2021)

john83 said:


> RTX3070 benchmark update
> 
> View attachment 192786


Dude you got OC +140 on GPU and +338 on VRAM and you wanna tell me you got 43 degrees under full load and  54.4 degrees hot spot,111.3% TDP.. and all that with 30% fan speed?  Who are you kidding?


----------



## john83 (Mar 17, 2021)

Radi_SVK said:


> Dude you got OC +140 on GPU and +338 on VRAM and you wanna tell me you got 43 degrees under full load and  54.4 degrees hot spot,111.3% TDP.. and all that with 30% fan speed?  Who are you kidding?


Dude if you just read 2 post before the last one, you would know as i said that this is under a custom loop, i have the one on air as well, temps were around 66/68 with 85% fan speed


----------



## Radi_SVK (Mar 17, 2021)

john83 said:


> Dude if you just read 2 post before the last one, you would know as i said that this is under a custom loop, i have the one on air as well, temps were around 66/68 with 85% fan speed


Oh sorry then..

Anyways, here is my Zotac 3080 Trinity, default clocks.
VRAM max temps seem bit high for a 2009 software, but I play Warzone daily all maxed @ 1440p with RT on and it sits around 86 degrees max.. So I guess its fine..
Just one question from me, any idea why in GPU -Z it says Zotac/PC partner lol? And not just Zotac?  Although I have updated to latest GPU - Z only yesterday and I am almost certain it was only Zotac before.


----------



## john83 (Mar 17, 2021)

Radi_SVK said:


> Oh sorry then..
> 
> Anyways, here is my Zotac 3080 Trinity, default clocks.
> VRAM max temps seem bit high for a 2009 software, but I play Warzone daily all maxed @ 1440p with RT on and it sits around 86 degrees max.. So I guess its fine..
> Just one question from me, any idea why in GPU -Z it says Zotac/PC partner lol? And not just Zotac?  Although I have updated to latest GPU - Z only yesterday and I am almost certain it was only Zotac before.


np...you got micron memory witch are not the best, anyway set the fan speed higher while benchmarking, about the gpuZ , well maybe they just update the database


----------



## Radi_SVK (Mar 17, 2021)

john83 said:


> np...you got micron memory witch are not the best, anyway set the fan speed higher while benchmarking, about the gpuZ , well maybe they just update the database


On the contrary though, AFAIK Micron is pretty much the only GDDR6X ram chips supplier for 3080s and 3090s. So its no like we have a choice 
I will be happy to accept some more info on the topic though.. Lastly, I know the Zotac 3080 Trinity is probably the weakest 3080,but maan Am I happy I managed to get mine for £689!!
Looks amazing, its really quiet and after they have fixed the (global) CAPs issue and the (fair enough, quite embarrassing) Spectra Fiasco, My Trinity hasnt let me down.


----------



## john83 (Mar 17, 2021)

Radi_SVK said:


> On the contrary though, AFAIK Micron is pretty much the only GDDR6X ram chips supplier for 3080s and 3090s. So its no like we have a choice
> I will be happy to accept some more info on the topic though.. Lastly, I know the Zotac 3080 Trinity is probably the weakest 3080,but maan Am I happy I managed to get mine for £689!!
> Looks amazing, its really quiet and after they have fixed the (global) CAPs issue and the (fair enough, quite embarrassing) Spectra Fiasco, My Trinity hasnt let me down.


i see , you should be fine, maybe those temp are high just for overclock, since you are at stock now..good price anyway


----------



## Radi_SVK (Mar 17, 2021)

john83 said:


> i see , you should be fine, maybe those temp are high just for overclock, since you are at stock now..good price anyway


Once again, sorry about earlier jumping on your post without reading your previous post. And looking at your 3070 custom loop stats, it would really look like am too jealous if I wouldnt say quite impressive!


----------



## john83 (Mar 17, 2021)

Radi_SVK said:


> Once again, sorry about earlier jumping on your post without reading your previous post. And looking at your 3070 custom loop stats, it would really look like am too jealous if I wouldnt say quite impressive!


its better if i don't post the one on air then, it was already a nice score! lol...and what if i say that its a founder edition?  
by the way its fine, don't worry..... i wouldn't had believe it myself, ive got very lucky with the sample, couldn't ask more for a 3070, I'm almost at limit now


----------



## aftastos (Mar 20, 2021)

hello there I use a sapphire nitro+ 6800 xt overclocked like in the picture with a ryzen 5600x  cpu at stock settings cooled by coolermaster hyper 212 black rgb...........


----------



## SDUDDERZ (Mar 26, 2021)

This is mine currently. I'm new to all this so just wondering if everything is looking good or some advice at all? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## aftastos (Mar 29, 2021)

Hello again I post my latest and more stable gpu settings -changed voltage at 1050 mv and frequency 2500 to 2600 max ωραμ 2050 -including my  benchmark results for default , rage mode and overclocked GPU.


----------



## emilesaad93 (Apr 9, 2021)

Hello!!

First time, be gentle!

My latest benchmark results! Simple overclock to my CPU and i've fine tuned my GPU 





emilesaad93 said:


> Hello!!
> 
> First time, be gentle!
> 
> My latest benchmark results! Simple overclock to my CPU and i've fine tuned my GPU


 and at 1440p


----------



## unmakerr (Apr 17, 2021)

hello! i hope i did it properly


----------



## tps3443 (Apr 20, 2021)

Hey guys. Just ran this on my Intel 7980XE at 4.8Ghz, and my RTX 2080Ti FE with a 530+ watt power limit.  Not bad for a nearly 3 year old graphics cards. I dunno why people were panick selling these things.. They compete at the top with all the other high end GPU’s.

I get around 17,600 timespy graphics if anyone is wondering. (Sustainable gaming performance)

I have (3) EKWB 360MM radiators on a ekwb D5 pump.

My system ram is DDR4 4000Mhz CL15-15-15-30-280-1T. So this greatly helps performance as my latency is only about 47NS.


----------



## scoutingwraith (May 3, 2021)

SDUDDERZ said:


> This is mine currently. I'm new to all this so just wondering if everything is looking good or some advice at all?
> 
> Thanks guys!
> View attachment 193959




How am I having better min FPS with a 1080 and than your 3090? I dont think there is a difference between the 10900k and kF series. But still. Drivers?


----------



## Camden (May 7, 2021)

file:///C:/Users/Camden/Unigine_Heaven_Benchmark_4.0_20210507_1651.html

I'm so new to all this. Just built my pc last weekend with some friends. I'm a noob with everything but I'm trying to learn. Guessing I didn't even post that right? lol


----------



## andy234 (May 11, 2021)

Just got my new laptop from Newegg yesterday. After getting everything set up today, here's my benchmark...
Default voltage & fan speed

ASUS ROG Strix G15 (2021) Gaming Laptop - G513QM-ES94
AMD Ryzen 9 5900HX
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060 Laptop GPU 115w (130w TGP)
16GB DDR4 3200
512GB PCIe NVMe PCIe 3.0 SSD
15.6" 144Hz IPS Type FHD Display 45% NTSC
Windows 10 Home


----------



## aftastos (May 12, 2021)

latest amd drivers ..


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (May 17, 2021)

For funsies. I know this doesn't count, but I thought I'd try the OpenGL MacOS version on an M1 MacBook Air. For some reason it doesn't like 8x AA or 1920 x 1080, but it would run at the conditions pictured. This would have to be running under Rosetta 2. The minimum FPS appears to be very brief, and overall it feels rather consistent, running in the mid/low 30s for most of the bench. The MBA is passively cooled, and it gets pretty warm underneath. I don't know if putting it on something cold would improve scores or not.


----------



## Cortana (Jun 11, 2021)

This is an old screenshot from July 17, 2016 at 4 AM, which unfortunately was taken after the previous thread was shut down so I could not post it there back then. This is my first time back in a while and I see that this "new" thread is alive and well, and most everything has been migrated. It looks like some rules have become more strict though so I'm hoping that they don't impact the validity of my submission. I essentially didn't modify any drivers; never have. Hopefully the images are sufficient; they're all I've got. This should get me in the top 10 of 980 TI scores which ultimately was what I wanted.

Intel i7 4790K @ 4.7 GHz - MSI GTX 980 TI Gaming Edition 6G @ 1491 Core / 2029 Memory - Corsair Vengeance Pro 32GB 2400Mhz - Score 2684

Let me know if there's something I need to procure, and I will if I can.


----------



## USASXII (Jun 11, 2021)

Classic X79

i7 3930k @4.7ghz
32GB DDR3-1600
2x GTX 980TI SLI


----------



## Det0x (Jun 19, 2021)

MSI 3090 suprim x @ *stock air cooling + stock bios *

1080p = 6744 points




1440p = 4387 points


----------



## tps3443 (Jun 20, 2021)

Det0x said:


> MSI 3090 suprim x @ *stock air cooling + stock bios *
> 
> 1080p = 6744 points
> View attachment 204577
> ...



Dang that’s awesome man. But i’m really surprised that a RTX3090 thats sustaining 2,040Mhz-2,070Mhz is only like 25-26% faster than my RTX2080Ti. 

Are there any higher power bios available for this particular AIB model? Are you going to watercool it? 

I imagine there’s another 15% of untapped potential at least.


----------



## Det0x (Jun 20, 2021)

tps3443 said:


> Dang that’s awesome man. But i’m really surprised that a RTX3090 thats sustaining 2,040Mhz-2,070Mhz is only like 25-26% faster than my RTX2080Ti.
> 
> Are there any higher power bios available for this particular AIB model? Are you going to watercool it?
> 
> I imagine there’s another 15% of untapped potential at least.






> surprised that a RTX3090 thats sustaining 2,040Mhz-2,070Mhz is only like 25-26% faster than my RTX2080Ti.


Yes in this benchmark from *2013* there is not so much difference 

Here are som other newer benchmarks: (still done on stock 3090 cooling and bios)
How much difference between 3090 and your 2080TI in these benches, or does it stay @ 25% here also ?









						I scored 21 861 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 9 5950X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				
















						I scored 11 557 in Time Spy Extreme
					

AMD Ryzen 9 5950X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				















						I scored 14 789 in Port Royal
					

AMD Ryzen 9 5950X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				










> Are there any higher power bios available for this particular AIB model?


Yes of course if i use a other / tweaked bios, but 3090 Suprim X has a stock max powerlimit of 450watt.
That's enough heat in the room for me, especially now in the summertime running 24/7 clocks.. (running bdie memory @ 1540mv also dont make it easier, need sub 45 degree temp for them to be 100% stable)



> Are you going to watercool it?


No plans atm, want to sell this card and get a watercooled rdna3 card right before it get released..


----------



## tps3443 (Jun 20, 2021)

Det0x said:


> Yes in this benchmark from *2013* there is not so much difference
> 
> Here are som other newer benchmarks: (still done on stock 3090 cooling and bios)
> How much difference between 3090 and your 2080TI in these benches, or does it stay @ 25% here also ?
> ...




Besides Port Royal, they are all around the same  I think.

Now my numbers I am going to list are realistic daily 24/7 gaming performance. I am not on a XOC bios anymore with higher voltages. But am gonna try to see what I can squeeze out if  lately. It has been a while since any suicide runs.

My daily gaming OC profile can manage these numbers.

Timespy graphics 17,630
Timespy Extreme 8,190
Port royal 10,600

The card is a 2080Ti Founders Edition, with Samsung GDDR6, it has a full EKWB Vector waterblock. Both 8 ohm resistors soldered and stacked for a 532 watt maximum power limit.

Usually the heavier and more power consuming the load is, the faster my card performs VS. Current GEN (Stock power limited) graphics cards either AMD or Nvidia. Timespy extreme seems to literally just lose to a stock RTX3080Ti FE ( Obviously the 3080Ti FE is extremely power limited though lol) (That is nvidia politics though) 

Anyways, I do have a 2nd 2080Ti. Going to put that on water, and see how they perform together. My 2 slot nvlink just arrived yesterday.


----------



## Crow Farmer (Jul 7, 2021)

No overclock on either CPU or GPU. Could anybody tell me why my score is so low? XMP enabled in BIOS and power settings already checked


----------



## Awwwyeahhhbaby (Jul 7, 2021)

1080P results on Ryzen 9 5900x, 6900xt overclocked at 2800mhz core/2150 memory on EKWB Waterblock with liquid metal.







1440P results on Ryzen 9 5900x, 6900xt overclocked at 2800mhz core/2150 memory on EKWB Waterblock with liquid metal.


----------



## oobymach (Jul 7, 2021)

My 1080p ultra extreme result.


----------



## USASXII (Jul 14, 2021)

My new Gigabyte RTX 3060 Ti Gaming OC PRO 

Slightly slower than my 980 Ti SLI in this benchmark where i would get 95 fps at stock. 

But runs much better in actual games. And i can now finally enjoy Ray tracing and DLSS!


----------



## Saarix (Jul 28, 2021)

Hey guys here are my results with GIGABYTE 3070 TI. Compared to some other scores here it seems a bit low, it is stock settings no additional OC. I hope there is no other bottleneck in my system 
Ty for any thoughts.


----------



## The_Intruder (Aug 1, 2021)

1


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Aug 4, 2021)

3090 FTW3


----------



## Betraid (Aug 16, 2021)

hmm 2 test and so different results  first without v-sync on and second with it, and cap was 60 fps dunno why, but my problem is high temperatures, i have gtx 2070 8 gb and while playing witcher 3 on ultra temperature rises to 81-86ºc and i have to turn off the game cuz im worryied about my hardware  i also loked fps to 60 in nvidia control panel and this problem still not letting me play ;(


----------



## sounik (Aug 20, 2021)

Testing the newly received rtx 3080 ftw3 ultra


----------



## Dabigmac20v (Aug 21, 2021)

Hi folks , chiming in with a score on my 3080ti aorus xtreme 
P500a case with 140 fans front rear etc 
3700x 
Arctic freezer 360 v2 
32gb ballistix ram 3600 cl16 
Aggressive fan curves
Going by others scores I think its decent. 
Set on the oc bios



Betraid said:


> hmm 2 test and so different results  first without v-sync on and second with it, and cap was 60 fps dunno why, but my problem is high temperatures, i have gtx 2070 8 gb and while playing witcher 3 on ultra temperature rises to 81-86ºc and i have to turn off the game cuz im worryied about my hardware  i also loked fps to 60 in nvidia control panel and this problem still not letting me play ;(View attachment 212895
> View attachment 212896


You need to set 8x aa and tessellation to extreme,  that's what all the scores usually seen are set to.


----------



## Det0x (Aug 25, 2021)

1080p = 278.4 fps (did a 280fps run first but didnt save it by mistake)




1440p = 187.6 fps (same settings as above)




My msi suprim x 3090 is severely VRM limited at this point..


----------



## mama (Aug 25, 2021)

Awwwyeahhhbaby said:


> 1080P results on Ryzen 9 5900x, 6900xt overclocked at 2800mhz core/2150 memory on EKWB Waterblock with liquid metal.View attachment 206991View attachment 206992View attachment 206993
> 
> 1440P results on Ryzen 9 5900x, 6900xt overclocked at 2800mhz core/2150 memory on EKWB Waterblock with liquid metal.
> 
> View attachment 206995View attachment 206996View attachment 206997


That's a nice GPU setup.  My XFX on air looks a bit lame in comparison.



mrthanhnguyen said:


> 3090 FTW3
> View attachment 211155


What's with the minimum fps?  Is that normal?


----------



## Puntherline (Aug 30, 2021)

*CPU:* AMD Ryzen 7 5800X (Stock speeds)
*GPU:* Nvidia GeForce GTX 1080 Founders Edition (1886MHz GPU, 1251.25MHz Memory)
*Benchmark:* 2841 points, average 112.8FPS






Spoiler: Additional screenshots:



*GPU-Z:*



*MSI Afterburner voltage editor:*






I have 3 profiles in MSI Afterburner. One for low requirement games (1366MHz@700mV), one for medium use such as Minecraft with shaders (1506@750mV) and one for the most performance (1886@943mV). The GPU had some problems from the previous owner so I mostly use it at 1506MHz, it stays pretty cool that way.


----------



## squallypo (Sep 2, 2021)

video of gtx 980 testing for possible artifacts/graphical glitches
maybe someone can make suure if those are actual glitches or just how the program behaves or even if its just the gpu being old technology but nothing else.
benchmarks results at the endd of the video.


----------



## zrfnd (Sep 7, 2021)

Mid-tier HP OEM (tg01-2002no) all original parts.
Im new to playing around with frequencies and volts. Maybe someone is able to tell me if im doing it right? Are those benchmark results at least okay-ish? If it's even possible to tell with these graphs only? 
I guess what I'm aiming at is to get maximum performance without adding power input. 
*GPU: *HP OEM RTX 3060Ti 1410 MHz (1665 MHz Boost) - Memory 1750 MHz 14 Gbps, 8 GB Vram
*CPU: *Ryzen 7 5700G, 8 Core, 3.8 GHz (4.6 GHz Boost)
Win 11 os.


----------



## basco (Sep 7, 2021)

@squallypo  looks fine to me. no worry


----------



## Kawarius (Sep 18, 2021)

Awwwyeahhhbaby said:


> 1080P results on Ryzen 9 5900x, 6900xt overclocked at 2800mhz core/2150 memory on EKWB Waterblock with liquid metal.View attachment 206991View attachment 206992View attachment 206993
> 
> 1440P results on Ryzen 9 5900x, 6900xt overclocked at 2800mhz core/2150 memory on EKWB Waterblock with liquid metal.
> 
> View attachment 206995View attachment 206996View attachment 206997


Just managed to edge you out 

6900XT@2850MHZ MAX, 2150 Memory
5900X@STOCK

Alphacool block and 400w powerlimit


----------



## AVATARAT (Sep 24, 2021)

Ryzen 5 5600x+PBO+CO Per Core
2x8GB DDR4@4066MHz 16-17-14-28-2T
PowerColor RX 6700 XT 12GB @2760MHz / Mem 2150MHz(17200)


----------



## VansBass (Sep 26, 2021)

HammerON said:


> Trying out the OC switch on the EVGA 3080View attachment 180437View attachment 180438


Just did my 1st ever Benchmark and our scores are exactly the same. I'm using the 
PNY GeForce RTX 3080 10GB XLR8 Gaming REVEL EPIC-X RGB Triple Fan LHR​​


----------



## vett93 (Oct 2, 2021)

Just bought a prebuilt with no over clocking and tested the Heaven benchmark. Is this a good score?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Oct 7, 2021)

Both tests with i9 10900k@5.10Ghz, DDR4-4000 15,17,17,18, MSI 3090 Suprimx w/500watt bios @ +100/+1000

1080P




1440P


----------



## Stevo30 (Oct 17, 2021)

*is this good or bad?*


----------



## oobymach (Oct 17, 2021)

Re did bench, didn't notice others did with 8xAA so I'm correcting that. As fast as I care to run things, results for 1080p and 1440p.


----------



## Panchovix (Nov 2, 2021)

1080p and 1440p with a shunted TUF 3080 (8mOhm), about 415W consumption (it draws 490W on TimeSpy Extreme, so maybe is some headroom for Heaven), 2145Mhz Core clock, +1500 mem overclock
It's not much, 1440p score seems pretty low though




-


----------



## Kawarius (Nov 27, 2021)

6900xt@3000/2150mhz, fastest 1080p run i could find in the thread


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 27, 2021)

The only thing this benchmark is good for nowadays is heating up your GPU unless they put out a X64 version it'll never be good for modern hardware testing other than as a heater or OC tester


----------



## owlwinter (Dec 1, 2021)

Five digits!!!! Super excited for this comp


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 2, 2021)

no Tessellation so the score doesn't count if you read the first post it says how to produce a valid score


----------



## freeagent (Dec 2, 2021)

Just messing around.. gotta go to bed work starts at 530am lol..







Edit:

Kinda weird how my pics turned out.. I will re run this after work tomorrow..


----------



## AMF (Dec 2, 2021)

Lil ole !  1060


----------



## E-Chassing-Flow (Dec 24, 2021)

I am finally getting a hang of setting up my rig, still struggling to be consistent in Superposition though.



E-Chassing-Flow said:


> I am finally getting a hang of setting up my rig, still struggling to be consistent in Superposition though.


After a Bit of Tuning I was able to get slightly better scores.


----------



## Petar666 (Jan 9, 2022)

ЕVGA FTW3 ULTRA 3080TI/2100/21000/10900KF@5.30Ghz/2x8GB@4266mhz
FPS: 276.6
Score: 6 967


----------



## mrbudgie (Jan 16, 2022)

hi all

does this score seem low for the system

thanks


----------



## DoH! (Jan 28, 2022)

http://imgur.com/ASOZlHC


----------



## Karax (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## sam_86314 (Jan 28, 2022)

Comparing my new GPU in my main system against my old GPU in my testing system.

Main system: R7 5800X, 32GB DDR4-3600, RX 5700 XT (1850MHz @955mV)





Testing system: Xeon E3-1270 v3, 32GB DDR3-1600, GTX 1070 (stock settings, Arctic Accelero Xtreme 3)





I love how the RX 5700 XT not only runs at a lower clock speed but also uses less power while still performing better. Of course, the Arctic Accelero I have on the GTX 1070 is hard to beat in terms of thermals.


----------



## Talos (Jan 30, 2022)

My first ever with my 3070 FE Stock settings + 10400F





Is it low or is it because of the lower-end CPU ?
Thats my exact settings btw:


----------



## Teex (Feb 15, 2022)

MTB: B550 Tomahawk
CPU: Ryzen 7 5800x 
RAM: G.SKILL 32 GB KIT DDR4 3200 MHz CL16 Ripjaws V 
GPU: Sapphire Pulse 5700 XT


----------



## xu^ (Feb 18, 2022)

nothing overclocked all stock, happy with it in games so thats all that matters to me.


----------



## xu^ (Feb 20, 2022)

Talos said:


> My first ever with my 3070 FE Stock settings + 10400F
> 
> View attachment 234639
> 
> ...


looks ok to me, its an improvement over mine as the 10400f is the equiv of my R5 3600 (i think), and you have a 3070 compared to my 3060ti, only thing is your min frames looks low compared to mine, maybe the test just hitched while u was running it?


----------



## AVATARAT (Feb 20, 2022)

Ryzen 5 5600x+PBO; 2x8GB@4066MHz; RX 6800 XT@2690MHz/2126MHz
@AVATARAT


----------



## Nike_486DX (Feb 20, 2022)

i7 7800X + RX 580, if only i could upgrade the gpu lol


----------



## Trung616 (Mar 13, 2022)

All stock


----------



## AAC_Productions (Apr 1, 2022)

Sorry to rain on everyone's parades buuut... here's MY score


----------



## Locksmith (Apr 5, 2022)

MSI RTX 3080 ti Suprim x


----------



## YautjaLord (May 21, 2022)

Long time no see.  





Did it using these:


----------



## Talos (May 22, 2022)

xu^ said:


> looks ok to me, its an improvement over mine as the 10400f is the equiv of my R5 3600 (i think), and you have a 3070 compared to my 3060ti, only thing is your min frames looks low compared to mine, maybe the test just hitched while u was running it?


I guess its normal, I also noticed that extremely low 'min fps'.
besides that, it is looks like a normal margin between the 2 cards.
I should check again. Thanks for your opinion )


----------



## Athlonite (May 23, 2022)

Trung616 said:


> All stock


setting need to be Extreme Tessellation and quality needs to be set to Ultra along with 8x AA


----------



## coldgarden (Jun 11, 2022)

I haven't tinkered with overclocking yet, this is just as I bought it.  Cheers everyone.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 11, 2022)

Thats a rather weird resolution you've got going on 2560x1431 is that running in full screen or windowed mode


----------



## coldgarden (Jun 12, 2022)

I believe it was running in windowed mode. I was trying to run 2560x1440. I will do another benchmark with that resolution. I was trying to get close to 2k or 4k. Every day is a chance to learn something new.


----------



## TheAnonMick (Jun 13, 2022)

Are these results good??


----------



## Prelim (Jun 20, 2022)

EVGA RTX 3070 FTW3 ULTRA OCed


----------



## johnspack (Jul 17, 2022)

Weird stuff...  I did the f12 but got lots of other stuff.  Windows is f'd man....


----------



## nolive721 (Jul 19, 2022)

just bought a 2nd hand RX6800 for $400. Was doing 188FPS stock and after some proper OCing, here I am


----------



## eVoX (Jul 20, 2022)

Quick bench on my new build.


----------



## AVATARAT (Jul 21, 2022)

Ryzen 5 5600x+PBO+CO Per Core
2x8GB DDR4@4000MHz 16-17-14-28-2T
RX 6800 XT Gaming OC 16GB @2690MHz / Mem 2132MHz(17056)
*Score: 6304*


----------



## nolive721 (Jul 22, 2022)

AVATARAT said:


> Ryzen 5 5600x+PBO+CO Per Core
> 2x8GB DDR4@4000MHz 16-17-14-28-2T
> RX 6800 XT Gaming OC 16GB @2690MHz / Mem 2132MHz(17056)
> *Score: 6304*
> ...


Wow and I thought my RX6800 was a good overclocker

it’s one of highest score for an XT no?


----------



## AVATARAT (Jul 22, 2022)

nolive721 said:


> Wow and I thought my RX6800 was a good overclocker
> 
> it’s one of highest score for an XT no?


If I watercool it, the scores will go a bit higher, if I mod the bios for more voltage I can go more higher.
With 12gen Intel I can get more scores too.


----------



## nordkamp (Aug 5, 2022)

Full stock, had lots of things running while benchmarking and haven't tinkered yet. GPU is a Red Devil 6900 XT Ultimate, linux version of heaven doesnt seem to report it properly so I might try on windows at some point.


----------



## WhyNotDonP3 (Aug 13, 2022)

i9-12900k (factory settings), 32GB DDR4-3600, EVGA RTX 3080 Ti FTW3 Ultra


----------



## Kawaz (Aug 25, 2022)

fastest run yet, 12900k@5.5 / 6900XT@3040/2120


----------



## Snrenox (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## ju-rek (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## I hit the lottery (Sep 6, 2022)

Mid range king here, keepin the 3070s mad and the 6900's and 3080s honest.   PC not full tilt....6000 score possible..not bad for what it is.....will do more..but got tired, cheers.
specs:
12600k freezer II AIO 5.38ish just my every day setting will bench at 5.5
16gb ddr5 4800 micron dogshit @ 5400
6700xt on ...almost all the way up, the run around freqs
msi pro-a cheapo MB

edit..just tried one more with bar off and....bar doesnt really do much in this bench eh? odd. cuz dx11?  anyone mess with opengl at all?


----------



## ju-rek (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## proyb (Sep 12, 2022)

Is this good?


----------



## I hit the lottery (Sep 25, 2022)

new drivers.. new bench. aio frozen II 280 12600k @ 5.3 all core
xfx qick 6700xt @ 2.83 core... mpt tuned.

maybe 6k attainable... but who cares... considering the company IM keeping, glancing at recent scores.


----------



## AVATARAT (Oct 4, 2022)

I hit the lottery said:


> new drivers.. new bench. aio frozen II 280 12600k @ 5.3 all core
> xfx qick 6700xt @ 2.83 core... mpt tuned.
> 
> maybe 6k attainable... but who cares... considering the company IM keeping, glancing at recent scores.
> ...





ju-rek said:


> View attachment 260883
> View attachment 260884
> View attachment 260887




Hello,

In the first post we have rules, one of them are:
2.) Sound *ON* (sound disabled in the benchmark *is not* allowed).

Please retest with sound ON, because there is a difference of few FPS.


----------



## oobymach (Oct 4, 2022)

AVATARAT said:


> Hello,
> 
> In the first post we have rules, one of them are:
> 2.) Sound *ON* (sound disabled in the benchmark *is not* allowed).
> ...


Ummm, he *has* sound on >.<

You can see the little Sound button is clicked at the top in the screen shot because it has a dark edge on the top and left side, click the image and magnify if you still do not see.


----------



## AVATARAT (Oct 4, 2022)

oobymach said:


> Ummm, he *has* sound on >.<
> 
> You can see the little Sound button is clicked at the top in the screen shot because it has a dark edge on the top and left side, click the image and magnify if you still do not see.


Oh, ok, my mistake then, sorry.
I thinking that when it is clicked are disabled.


----------



## oobymach (Oct 4, 2022)

AVATARAT said:


> Oh, ok, my mistake then, sorry.
> I thinking that when it is clicked are disabled.


No worries, it changes to slightly lighter color if it's off. I didn't know it could even be turned off before you posted.


----------



## mrpaco (Oct 6, 2022)

seems like it's time for an upgrade of the 5820k



http://imgur.com/nWqw2lf




http://imgur.com/SUvXAXW


----------



## mdbrotha03 (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## hmcg020 (Oct 22, 2022)

I'm not sure if I should be doing it at 1080, etc. Also I don't even know if a higher score or a lower score is better :S Just another idiot who spent too much money I guess


Here's the 1080p taken immediately after


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 23, 2022)

New GPU´s = new scores.

5600X/RTX A2000 bofh with overclock/PBO




5950X with PBO and 1 core CCD deactivated/RTX 4090 with overclock. CPU is holding me back a bit to get the last points.


----------



## pokerapar88 (Dec 2, 2022)

Guys.... you are all doing it wrong... you need to use the benchmark preset. If you change the settings like 1440p or 1080p fullscreen you are skewing the results and making it impossible to compare. Just use the premade extreme preset !!!





And this is a fullscreen 1440p


----------



## Jetster (Dec 3, 2022)

pokerapar88 said:


> Guys.... you are all doing it wrong... you need to use the benchmark preset. If you change the settings like 1440p or 108p you are skewing the results and making it impossible to compare. Just use the premade extreme preset !!!
> 
> View attachment 272717


9.) Must Be a Full Screenshot from within Heaven with the sound tab and upper right corner info shown to be valid

But honestly I don't think anyone is updating the scores anymore. So, it's a moot point. Maybe ask if you can take over the thread? It would be nice to have some newer scores added


----------



## mdbrotha03 (Dec 3, 2022)

pokerapar88 said:


> Guys.... you are all doing it wrong... you need to use the benchmark preset. If you change the settings like 1440p or 108p you are skewing the results and making it impossible to compare. Just use the premade extreme preset !!!
> 
> View attachment 272717


The example the OP did is the standard. Anything different from that standard is wrong.


----------



## pokerapar88 (Dec 3, 2022)

mdbrotha03 said:


> The example the OP did is the standard. Anything different from that standard is wrong.


It isn't a standard if you can use different settings, like different resolutions. That would create different standards and make it a whole bunch harder to compare. Wouldn't it?



Jetster said:


> 9.) Must Be a Full Screenshot from within Heaven with the sound tab and upper right corner info shown to be valid
> 
> But honestly I don't think anyone is updating the scores anymore. So, it's a moot point. Maybe ask if you can take over the thread? It would be nice to have some newer scores added


You are right. My bad. I'll update my post wile meeting those requirements.
I know that the thread is almost dead. I really don't have the time to take over the thread but I'm happy to add any new hardware I test here.
In any case, there are much newer benchmarks that take advantage of newer tech, so I think it's ok to leave this thread rest in peace.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 3, 2022)

pokerapar88 said:


> It isn't a standard if you can use different settings, like different resolutions. That would create different standards and make it a whole bunch harder to compare. Wouldn't it?
> 
> 
> You are right. My bad. I'll update my post wile meeting those requirements.
> ...



Some context; the reason different resolutions are in there is because this benchmark withstood the test of time, for some time, and also, you can simply compare within the same resolution. The rest of the settings are fixed as in the OP.

1080p was at some point mainstream for example, and when 1440p invaded and GPUs got faster, that got added as a valid way to test, quite simply because some games would become CPU bound.


----------



## pokerapar88 (Dec 4, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> Some context; the reason different resolutions are in there is because this benchmark withstood the test of time, for some time, and also, you can simply compare within the same resolution. The rest of the settings are fixed as in the OP.
> 
> 1080p was at some point mainstream for example, and when 1440p invaded and GPUs got faster, that got added as a valid way to test, quite simply because some games would become CPU bound.


I know that you can compare. Unfortunately, it makes it much harder.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 4, 2022)

That's why the spreadsheet in the first post from the OP is important. Even with different resolutions. Nothing makes the spreadsheet unless it meets the requirements.
So you can just go down the respective list. However its not getting updated, I don't know when Mr Genius has been around so maybe someone take it over the duty's
Vayra86 *when was the last timeMrGenius** was here? *​


----------



## pokerapar88 (Dec 4, 2022)

Jetster said:


> That's why the spreadsheet in the first post from the OP is important. Even with different resolutions. Nothing makes the spreadsheet unless it meets the requirements.
> So you can just go down the respective list. However its not getting updated, I don't know when Mr Genius has been around so maybe someone take it over the duty's
> Vayra86 *when was the last timeMrGenius** was here? *​


This! 
If it was being updated I wouldn't have this complaint. It's easier to scroll and compare right now.


----------



## mdbrotha03 (Dec 4, 2022)

pokerapar88 said:


> It isn't a standard if you can use different settings, like different resolutions. That would create different standards and make it a whole bunch harder to compare. Wouldn't it?


The chart made room for different resolutions. Different settings were rejected. I have my PC listed from years ago in the same thread. The same settings I used then are the ones I used this year. I even have my GTX780 on the original post from 2014.

Again there was one standard that was set years ago. Since there are no changes to the OP you can live with what it is or start a new one so we can post to it.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 4, 2022)

Jetster said:


> That's why the spreadsheet in the first post from the OP is important. Even with different resolutions. Nothing makes the spreadsheet unless it meets the requirements.
> So you can just go down the respective list. However its not getting updated, I don't know when Mr Genius has been around so maybe someone take it over the duty's
> Vayra86 *when was the last timeMrGenius** was here? *​


MrGenius was banned from TPU quite a while ago.


----------



## AVATARAT (Dec 4, 2022)

pokerapar88 said:


> This!
> If it was being updated I wouldn't have this complaint. It's easier to scroll and compare right now.


There is no problem to put a few different resolutions if you want, but to be comparable you need to use the one from the first post.
All we knowing that the newest cards are faster than the old ones but the main idea of the list is how much new cards are better.


----------



## pokerapar88 (Dec 4, 2022)

I love how there was no posts since October and I, singlehandedly, revived this thread with a polemic comment. LoL


----------



## mdbrotha03 (Dec 5, 2022)

pokerapar88 said:


> I love how there was no posts since October and I, singlehandedly, revived this thread with a polemic comment. LoL


Nah, I expect more posts in here when GPUs worthy of benching appear in 10 days.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Dec 5, 2022)

Here's a result from a 2010 Mac Pro running Windows 10. The RX 480 is running 1400/2100. Oddly enough, it's an 8GB model that every other program properly ID's as 8GB. Sorry I didn't do a screenshot. I should have plugged in my bigger keyboard that has a print screen button. This was the HTML save. Not like anyone is dying to see how a a 12 year old PC with a 6 year old GPU scores.


----------



## Petar666 (Dec 7, 2022)

13900KF@P6000MHz, 2x16GB DDR5@7200MHz, RTX 3080TI@2145/1329MHz
Score-7178
FPS-285


----------



## cyx2111 (Dec 13, 2022)

GPU: Gigabyte 3070 Ti - Gaming OC
CPU: 5800X Stock Bios Settings - PBO OFF
GPU OC +100 Memory Clock +135MHZ Core Clock 
Finnaly im not happy with my results


----------



## ksk (Dec 19, 2022)

Just for fun stock bench & 1080p power limited 4090

CPU: 5800x3d (full stock bios excepted RAM xmp 3600mhz)
GPU: 4090 PL60% @270w (avg 2650mhz)


----------



## cyx2111 (Dec 19, 2022)

ksk said:


> Just for fun stock bench & 1080p power limited 4090
> 
> CPU: 5800x3d (full stock bios excepted RAM xmp 3600mhz)
> GPU: 4090 PL60% @270w (avg 2650mhz)


POWER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GGG (Dec 29, 2022)

Asus RTX4080 TUF (no overclock)


----------

